# ¿Cuáles han sido tus mayores decepciones literarias y por qué?



## Lord Yavestruc (10 May 2021)

· La muerte en Venecia (Thomas Mann) - Atraído por su sinopsis: "un escritor en plena crisis emprende un viaje a Venecia en dónde se verá sorprendido por una epidemia de cólera que asolará a la ciudad". Me pilló por detrás, nunca mejor dicho, el verdadero argumento. 

· El fantasma de Canterville (Oscar Wilde) - Después de leer "El retrato", esperaba otro relato similar con esta obra; personajes interesantes y mucha oscuridad, pero no. Wilde decidió reírse de la literatura de ese momento con este fantasma que no asustaba a nadie. Otra vez las expectativas me jugaron una mala pasada.

· Cien años de soledad (García Márquez) - Obviamente es uno de los libros mejor escritos de la historia, ¿y? Qué más da, si lo que cuenta no es mínimamente interesante.


----------



## Pajarotto (10 May 2021)

Dracula de Bram Stoker---> menudo folletín alargado hasta la náusea. Páginas y páginas de absolutamente nada de interés. Me quedo con sus cuentos cortos mil veces mil.

American Psycho--> una basura de libro escrita como el culo - se dedica a dar una retahila de marcas- con millones de páginas de relleno. Por no tener no tiene ni arco de personaje ni historia desenvolupada. Oh oh es que la postmodernidad no lo necesita!! Anda a la mierda!! Una gilipollez como un templo, que aún no sé porqué es popular esta novela. Supongo que caerá en el olvido de los tiempos merecidamente. Lo que más me jode es que me compré el puto libro de mierda.

La brevedad es una disciplina a cultivar. Sobretodo cuando no se tiene nada que decir.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (10 May 2021)

El héroe de las mil caras, todos alabándolo y es infumable.


----------



## Albion (10 May 2021)

La segunda trilogía de la Dragonlance.


----------



## Clavisto (10 May 2021)

A Mann se le fue bastante la cabeza en la vejez, pero es el tío que en plena madurez escribió algo como "La montaña mágica" y siendo un jovencito (25 años) en términos literarios hizo los Buddenbrook, que resulta casi milagroso para alguien de esa edad: me quedé de piedra al consultar su edad cuando terminé el libro.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (10 May 2021)

Rabokov dijo de Muerte en Venecia que era "asinine".


----------



## Ignadaptado (10 May 2021)

-En busca del tiempo perdido (Marcel Proust): Intenté empezarlo varias veces, pero no puedo con ello. Al final entendí que lo de "el tiempo perdido" debía de ser un troleo al lector.
-Fahrenheit 451 (Ray Bradbury): Me aburrí como un mono. Igual es que lo cogí en una mala época.
-Luego, algunos bestsellers, tipo "El ocho", o "El código da Vinci", no es que tuviera grandes expectativas, pero me parecieron una gilipollez tan grande, que me decepcionó que hubiesen vendido tanto.


----------



## Clavisto (10 May 2021)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> -En busca del tiempo perdido (Marcel Proust): Intenté empezarlo varias veces, pero no puedo con ello. Al final entendí que lo de "el tiempo perdido" debía de ser un troleo al lector.
> -Fahrenheit 451 (Ray Bradbury): Me aburrí como una mona. Igual es que lo cogí en una mala época.
> -Luego, algunos bestsellers, tipo "El ocho", o "El código da Vinci", no es que tuviera grandes expectativas, pero me parecieron una gilipollez tan grande, que me decepcionó que hubiesen vendido tanto.



Igual con la novela de Proust: tres veces me puse a ello y no conseguí llegar ni a la magdalena. Por contra el Ulises de Joyce estuve cerca de acabarlo al tercer intento y si no lo hice no fue culpa suya: la novela es dura, pide un esfuerzo extra, pero tienes la sensación de estar leyendo _algo_, cosa nada fácil a estas alturas.


----------



## Pajarotto (10 May 2021)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> -En busca del tiempo perdido (Marcel Proust): Intenté empezarlo varias veces, pero no puedo con ello. Al final entendí que lo de "el tiempo perdido" debía de ser un troleo al lector.
> -Fahrenheit 451 (Ray Bradbury): Me aburrí como una mona. Igual es que lo cogí en una mala época.
> -Luego, algunos bestsellers, tipo "El ocho", o "El código da Vinci", no es que tuviera grandes expectativas, pero me parecieron una gilipollez tan grande, que me decepcionó que hubiesen vendido tanto.



Fahrenheit la recuerdo una novela aburridilla, sobretodo comparandola/ viniendo de "el mundo feliz" o "1984". Pero vamos, tampoco me supuso un trauma ni nada. Es una novela bastante corta. Mis traumas suelen venir de auténticos tochos sobrevalorados porque si es malo (no es el caso de Fahrenheit) y breve, es menos malo. Lo que no puede ser es que te metan un tochaco infumable para un arco que da para 4 páginas.


----------



## cebollo (10 May 2021)

Mi mayor fracaso como lector es El Castillo. Lo he empezado varias veces y nunca he pasado de la página 40. Otra que he dejado a medias dos veces, Las olas. 

Si leí enteras y me aburrieron mucho: Bajo el volcán, La cartuja de Parma, El corazón de las tinieblas, Lejos de África, Memorias de Adriano.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (10 May 2021)

¿En serio no sois capaces de acabar una novela? 

Yo las termino todas, me gusten o no.


----------



## Capigorrista (10 May 2021)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> ¿En serio no sois capaces de acabar una novela?
> 
> Yo las termino todas, me gusten o no.



Por qué leer una mierda que no te engancha habiendo miles de libros que pueden hacerlo?


----------



## Cygnus Saint (10 May 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> American Psycho--> una basura de libro escrita como el culo - se dedica a dar una retahila de marcas- con millones de páginas de relleno. Por no tener no tiene ni arco de personaje ni historia desenvolupada. Oh oh es que la postmodernidad no lo necesita!! Anda a la mierda!! Una gilipollez como un templo, que aún no sé porqué es popular esta novela. Supongo que caerá en el olvido de los tiempos merecidamente. Lo que más me jode es que me compré el puto libro de mierda.
> 
> La brevedad es una disciplina a cultivar. Sobretodo cuando no se tiene nada que decir.



No me extraña que la basura intelectual del foro tenga esa opinión de ese libro. American Psycho es una pequeña maravilla que te queda grandísima, a ti y al 90% del foro.


----------



## Clavisto (10 May 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Mi mayor fracaso como lector es El Castillo. Lo he empezado varias veces y nunca he pasado de la página 40. Otra que he dejado a medias dos veces, Las olas.
> 
> Si leí enteras y me aburrieron mucho: Bajo el volcán, La cartuja de Parma, El corazón de las tinieblas, Lejos de África, Memorias de Adriano.



El Castillo es jodido, demasiado aburrido, pero a mí me resultó aún peor El proceso. Por contra la Metamorfosis me parece una gran novela del siglo XX


----------



## Cygnus Saint (10 May 2021)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> ¿En serio no sois capaces de acabar una novela?
> 
> Yo las termino todas, me gusten o no.



La vida es muy corta para terminar un libro o una serie o lo que sea que no te guste.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (10 May 2021)

Capigorrista dijo:


> Por qué leer una mierda que no te engancha habiendo miles de libros que pueden hacerlo?



No me gusta dejar las cosas a medias. Quién sabe si luego puede mejorar.


----------



## mateoysuguitarra (10 May 2021)

"Ensayo sobre la ceguera" de Saramago.La idea inicial es buena pero en ocasiones se hace desagradable. En mi opinión el autor se ceba en exceso en la descripción de los hechos y el final es decepcionante.

Catch 22: Joseph Heller. Quizá lo leí en una época donde no estaba del todo centrado, pero la historia se alarga en exceso con una cantidad ingente de personajes.

(Abro paraguas aqui)
La rebelión del atlas: Ayn Rand. Lo cogí con excesivas expectativas. En mi opinión le sobran 600 páginas. Se centra en exceso en el mensaje (casi único) del libro y desarrolla una serie de personajes a través de clichés. Hay escenas más propias de un libro de Corin Tellado que de un libro de la supuesta categoría que se le supone.

PD: He leído que habéis puesto Farhenheit 451. Coincido totalmente. Bastante aburrida.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (10 May 2021)

John Updike - Utterly pointless. Tire el libro a un rio. Nunca mais.
Cesar Vidal- Muchos de Los de divulgacion son simplones a mas no poder, llenos de obviedades, si eres una persona leida, sobran. Los de historia suyos son mucho mejores.
Cualquiera de Sci-fi menos Kurt Vonnegut o Asimov (odio la Sci-fi)
Muchos de William Burroughs que nada mas que van de mariconeo. Al rio.
Brett Easton Ellis me parece una basura, en general, American Psycho sera lo unico medio medio potable y tampoco.
Lord of the Rings- Bastante tengo con mis paranoias como para meterme infantilismos caducos y simplisticos.
Ayn Rand- A pesar de estar 100% con la filosofia, mejor leerlo en synopsis, a sus novelas les sobra el 80%
Federico- BIG BIG FAN de el en la radio, una persona erudita y que se expresa oralmente fenomenal, pero su prosa marea, jamas usa un adjetivo si puede usar 17, se pierde en la minucia y el auto-victimismo.


----------



## Clavisto (10 May 2021)

mateoysuguitarra dijo:


> "Ensayo sobre la ceguera" de Saramago.La idea inicial es buena pero en ocasiones se hace desagradable. En mi opinión el autor se ceba en exceso en la descripción de los hechos y el final es decepcionante.
> 
> Catch 22: Joseph Heller. Quizá lo leí en una época donde no estaba del todo centrado, pero la historia se alarga en exceso con una cantidad ingente de personajes.
> 
> ...



La primera parte de la novela de Rand es magnífica. En mi opinión la cosa se tuerce (bastante) con la entrada en escena de John Galt y desbarra completamente con el peliculero final. Pero esa primera mitad de la novela entre Henry Rearden y Dagny es brutal.


----------



## cebollo (10 May 2021)

A veces me ha pasado que un libro me ha gustado mucho así que busqué corriendo otros del mismo autor. Y me llevé un chasco.

Me pasó con Franny y Zooey (me había gustado El guardián entre el centeno), con El idiota (me habían gustado otros de Dostoievki), con La Cartuja de Parma (me gustó Rojo y negro), con Las olas (me gustó La señora Dalloway).


----------



## Salsa_rosa (10 May 2021)

Clavisto dijo:


> A Mann se le fue bastante la cabeza en la vejez, pero es el tío que en plena madurez escribió algo como "La montaña mágica" y siendo un jovencito (25 años) en términos literarios hizo los Buddenbrook, que resulta casi milagroso para alguien de esa edad: me quedé de piedra al consultar su edad cuando terminé el libro.



El otro día compré por menos de un leuro "Alteza Real", la segunda que publicó después de Buddenbrooks.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (10 May 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> A veces me ha pasado que un libro me ha gustado mucho así que busqué corriendo otros del mismo autor. Y me llevé un chasco.
> 
> Me pasó con Franny y Zooey (me había gustado El guardián entre el centeno), con El idiota (me habían gustado otros de Dostoievki), con La Cartuja de Parma (me gustó Rojo y negro), con Las olas (me gustó La señora Dalloway).



Normal. Hay que ir por libros, no autores. Yo aquí sigo a Rabokov. 

De Joyce solo consideraba que mereciera la pena el Ulises, el resto nada.


----------



## sinosuke (10 May 2021)

-El ruido y la furia de Faulkner. Frustrante. No me enteraba una mierda. Era como estar leyendo algo sin sentido alguno.

-Rayuela de Cortazar. Tostón pretencioso y pedante. Infumable.

-Los trabajos de Persiles y Sigismunda de Cervantes. Novela bizantina (historia dentro de historia que está dentro de otra historia que narran otros personajes) Te pierdes irremediablemente en ese embrollo de historias y personajes y ya no sabes quién es quién.


Y recientemente (cojo casco para las pedradas) muy decepcionado con un clásico :

-Los hermanos Karamazov de Dostoyevski.

No entiendo las alabanzas a esa novela. Clásico tostón de pecado/remordimiento + expectativa de redención. Con unos monólogos/disquisiciones laaaaaargos y tediosos sobre el pecado, su origen y la salvación del alma gracias a la penitencia, etc.
Y para colmo con un final de lo más insulso y tipo como "me he quedado sin idea de cómo seguir, pues pongo fin aquí y a tomar por culo....por cierto ande está la botella de vodka??





.


----------



## cebollo (10 May 2021)

A veces un libro simplemente te es muy ajeno. El corazón de las tinieblas trata de la fascinación por la barbarie. Yo esa fascinación no la siento en absoluto, es como si le hablaras de pintura a un ciego.

El rollo autodestructivo- alcoholico de Bajo el volcán tampoco me llegó nada.

Otra vuelta de tuerca tampoco me gustó.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (10 May 2021)

"El castillo" y "El ruido y la furia", otros con los que tuve la tentación de tirarlos por la ventana, especialmente el primero, aunque intuyo que la intención del escritor era producir esa emoción en el lector.


----------



## El Patriarcal (10 May 2021)

Por lo general siempre escojo bien y ninguno me ha decepcionado, salvo uno de Ambrose Bierce que leí el cual me pareció muy degenerado así que lo quemé.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (10 May 2021)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> El otro día compré por menos de un leuro "Alteza Real", la segunda que publicó después de Buddenbrooks.



Evidencia


----------



## elpesetilla (10 May 2021)

jajajaja eso es d friki jajajjaa

el marca y cuando lo leo de gratis al ir al bar a echarme el carajillo jajaja sino ni eso jajajaja

leer es de pringaos, pa eso veo la peli


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (10 May 2021)

Yo he intentado varias veces leer Ulyses de Joyce y no lo consigo. De los pocos con los que se me ha ocurrido algo semejante...


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (10 May 2021)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Evidencia



 No tapes el pulgar, mamón.


----------



## Clavisto (10 May 2021)

sinosuke dijo:


> -El ruido y la furia de Faulkner. Frustrante. No me enteraba una mierda. Era como estar leyendo algo sin sentido alguno.
> 
> -Rayuela de Cortazar. Tostón pretencioso y pedante. Infumable.
> 
> ...



Karamazov es una cumbre con un montón de diálogos memorables y algo tan tan monstruoso como el gran Inquisidor. Y el final para mi es perfecto, inmejorable: se te saltan las lágrimas. También hay que tener en cuenta que Dosto preveía una continuación que no pudo ser al llegarle la muerte. En ella Aliosha sería el protagonista absoluto pero poniéndolo entre el mundo, no fuera de él. Lástima.


----------



## sinosuke (10 May 2021)

Añado otra que se me olvidaba :


El lobo estepario de Hesse









Qué título tan cojonudo y que novela tan decepcionante.........






.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (10 May 2021)

sinosuke dijo:


> Añado otra que se me olvidaba :
> 
> 
> El lobo estepario de Hesse
> ...



¿Adivinaste el nombre? Yo sí.


----------



## cebollo (10 May 2021)

Me aburrió mucho Lejos de África. Es un libro con prestigio, muy bien valorado por muchos criticos. Y lo tiene todo para ser un best seller porque la película es adorada por Charos del mundo entero. Pero no es un libro popular, es muy aburrido. Es la peli sin banda sonora, sin fotos de paisajes, sin Redford.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (10 May 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Me aburrió mucho Lejos de África. Es un libro con prestigio, muy bien valorado por muchos criticos. Y lo tiene todo para ser un best seller porque la película es adorada por Charos del mundo entero. Pero no es un libro popular, es muy aburrido. Es la peli sin banda sonora, sin fotos de paisajes, sin Redford.



Tiene partes muy buenas. A mí me gustó.


----------



## Clavisto (10 May 2021)

_A_


sinosuke dijo:


> Añado otra que se me olvidaba :
> 
> 
> El lobo estepario de Hesse
> ...



Una de esas que tiene su edad. Cuando la leí de chaval me pareció la polla con cebolla. Luego, ya adulto, vi la cosa de otra manera muy diferente.


----------



## mateoysuguitarra (10 May 2021)

Clavisto dijo:


> La primera parte de la novela de Rand es magnífica. En mi opinión la cosa se tuerce (bastante) con la entrada en escena de John Galt y desbarra completamente con el peliculero final. Pero esa primera mitad de la novela entre Henry Rearden y Dagny es brutal.



Asi es.
Coincido.

Aunque, en mi opinión, también en la primera parte sobran algunas escenas que se alargan en exceso. (fundamentalmente las más propias de una novela romantica entre los protagonistas).


----------



## sinosuke (10 May 2021)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> ¿Adivinaste el nombre? Yo sí.




Armanda = versión femenina de Armand (Herman, el autor)

Supongo que te refieres a eso....



.


----------



## Espectrum (10 May 2021)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> · La muerte en Venecia (Thomas Mann) - Atraído por su sinopsis: "un escritor en plena crisis emprende un viaje a Venecia en dónde se verá sorprendido por una epidemia de cólera que asolará a la ciudad". Me pilló por detrás, nunca mejor dicho, el verdadero argumento.
> 
> · El fantasma de Canterville (Oscar Wilde) - Después de leer "El retrato", esperaba otro relato similar con esta obra; personajes interesantes y mucha oscuridad, pero no. Wilde decidió reírse de la literatura de ese momento con este fantasma que no asustaba a nadie. Otra vez las expectativas me jugaron una mala pasada.
> 
> · Cien años de soledad (García Márquez) - Obviamente es uno de los libros mejor escritos de la historia, ¿y? Qué más da, si lo que cuenta no es mínimamente interesante.



Pues lo que cuenta es lo más importante. 

Título extendidos sería: Hispanoamérica, 100 años de soledad sin España. Y cómo tienen que inventar todo de nuevo, incluso los nombres de las cosas, y el mito del guerrillero y la falta de políticas... está todo ahí


----------



## sinosuke (10 May 2021)

Clavisto dijo:


> _A_
> Una de esas que tiene su edad. Cuando la leí de chaval me pareció la polla con cebolla. Luego, ya adulto, vi la cosa de otra manera muy diferente.




El lobo estepario lo leí después de haber leído El retrato del artista adolescente de Joyce, es decir ya iba bien "curtido" y me decepcionó....me esperaba "algo más"....

Recuerdo que por la misma época leí Tempestades de acero de Jünger y ésta sí que me pareció una obra maestra y un disfrute de lectura.





.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (10 May 2021)

sinosuke dijo:


> Armanda = versión femenina de Armand (Herman, el autor)
> 
> Supongo que te refieres a eso....



Sí, eso.


----------



## FilibustHero (10 May 2021)

mateoysuguitarra dijo:


> "Ensayo sobre la ceguera" de Saramago.La idea inicial es buena pero en ocasiones se hace desagradable. En mi opinión el autor se ceba en exceso en la descripción de los hechos y el final es decepcionante.



Hay mucha violencia gratuita y mucho odio reconcentrado en ese libro. Además que no viene a cuento (es mi opinión), me dió bastante mal rollo. A lo mejor es que no lo entendí bien.

50 sombras de Grey es malo para reventar, de lo pésimo es lo peor. Lo que ha hecho Mario Casas a la profesión de actor se queda corto con esta mierda. Pido perdón al OP porque no lo considero una obra literaria, pero si no lo digo reviento.


----------



## AzulyBlanco (10 May 2021)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Yo he intentado varias veces leer Ulyses de Joyce y no lo consigo. De los pocos con los que se me ha ocurrido algo semejante...



- La mayoría de la gente no ha conseguido, no ya terminar, sino ni siquiera llegar a leer un tercio del Ulises. Pero al menos uno sabe a lo que se enfrenta ya cuando lo comienza.

- Coincido con alguno de vosotros en el tostón infumable e insorportable sobre las peripecias de la familia Buendia. 100 años de aburrimiento

- En cuanto al Dracula de Bram Stoker, coincido también en que es infumable. De hecho solo es salvable la llegada a Transilvania y la permanencia en el castillo. Por otro lado igual que las peliculas, lo demás no me interesa, me importa una mierda lo que pasa en Londres.


----------



## sinosuke (10 May 2021)

Offtopic pero bueno ...como el hilo va de libros....


Estupendo relato de Simenon, El viudo, que citaba @Clavisto en otro hilo.

Leído este fin de semana y está muy bien. Se nota el "oficio" del autor. Me recordó mucho al estilo de Simenon (París, un suicidio inexplicable, la vida cotidiana ) en las novelas del comisario Maigret. 
Como casi todo Simenon, engancha y lo leí de un tirón....









_Bernard Jeantet, inquieto porque no encuentra a su esposa cuando llega por la tarde a su modesto apartamento de la Porte Saint-Denis, tras dos horas de espera, recibe, a través de la policía, la noticia de que se ha envenenado con somniferos en una habitación de un lujoso hôtel meublé de los Champs-Élysées.

Jeantet está convencido de que antes de matarse, su mujer ha debido dejar una carta que explicaría el móvil de este acto que no llega a comprender. ¿No era feliz Jeanne Moussu desde ocho años antes en que se había casado tras haberla recogido de la prostitución y haberla salvado de la venganza del chulo?

Instalado en su viudez, Jeantet repasa el tiempo vivido en compañía de Jeanne: las dificultades de la convivencia, la mediocridad de una existencia monótona y sosegada aparentemente. No hay otros testigos más que una anciana que vive en el piso de arriba y un niño de 10 años…_



.


----------



## Satori (10 May 2021)

en EEUU la novela que tiene fama de que muchos empiezan y muy pocos terminan es Moby Dick.


----------



## Clavisto (10 May 2021)

sinosuke dijo:


> Offtopic pero bueno ...como el hilo va de libros....
> 
> 
> Estupendo relato de Simenon, El viudo, que citaba @Clavisto en otro hilo.
> ...



Es que esa es de las mejores de Simenon, que no es moco de pavo.


----------



## Malvender (10 May 2021)

La guía de páginas amarillas. Es una obra que encontré más densa de lo esperado


----------



## cebollo (10 May 2021)

Entre los 17 y los 24 años, más o menos, me leí muchos librotes ilustres y creo que ahora no podría releerlos, no tendría paciencia. La predisposición esa de quiero-ser-culto-y--me trago-lo-que-me-echen ya no la tengo.

Y puedo releer libros de duración breve o media que me gustaron mucho. Pero el único novelon que he releído es La Regenta.


----------



## Inyusto (10 May 2021)

El Rey de Amarillo, de Robert W. Chambers. Esperaba más de un autor de los malditos de Valdemar. De hecho, lo estaba mirando ahora y no me acuerdo de nada.

Fundación, de Asimov. Mucha política, normativa y burocracia espacial. Parece por momentos que estás estudiando un temario de oposiciones.


----------



## Inyusto (10 May 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Entre los 17 y los 24 años, más o menos, me leí muchos librotes ilustres y creo que ahora no podría releerlos, no tendría paciencia. La predisposición esa de quiero-ser-culto-y--me trago-lo-que-me-echen ya no la tengo.
> 
> Y puedo releer libros de duración breve o media que me gustaron mucho. Pero el único novelon que he releído es La Regenta.



Me pasó más o menos igual. Ahora mismo para leerme un libro de más de 400 páginas lo tengo que ver muy claro.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (10 May 2021)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> · La muerte en Venecia (Thomas Mann) - Atraído por su sinopsis: "un escritor en plena crisis emprende un viaje a Venecia en dónde se verá sorprendido por una epidemia de cólera que asolará a la ciudad". Me pilló por detrás, nunca mejor dicho, el verdadero argumento.
> 
> · El fantasma de Canterville (Oscar Wilde) - Después de leer "El retrato", esperaba otro relato similar con esta obra; personajes interesantes y mucha oscuridad, pero no. Wilde decidió reírse de la literatura de ese momento con este fantasma que no asustaba a nadie. Otra vez las expectativas me jugaron una mala pasada.
> 
> · Cien años de soledad (García Márquez) - Obviamente es uno de los libros mejor escritos de la historia, ¿y? Qué más da, si lo que cuenta no es mínimamente interesante.



la pedofilia homo sana de la mverte en Venecia a mi también me dejó traumado de chortino.

PREÑESE.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (10 May 2021)

Meridiano de sangre, del Cormac Macarti.

La Carretera me gusto/desasosego (sin haber visto la peli), pero este ultimo es para encadenar al autor y trocearlo a cachitos.


----------



## fachacine (10 May 2021)

Me compré "La cartuja de Parma" y "Rojo y negro" influenciado por la recomendación de Pérez-Reverte y me parecieron soporíferas. Otros 2 coñazos insufribles fueron "El guardián entre el centeno" y "La conjura de los necios", demasiado hype cultureta


----------



## angelgs (10 May 2021)

No sé si todas estas son decepciones, porque intento no crearme expectativas, pero sí son lecturas que no he disfrutado en absoluto o que no veo que contengan ideas atractivas ni estimulantes.


Oliver Twist (tenía pensado leer otras más de Dickens pero me pareció simplón. Lo mismo me pasa con Ivanhoe, de Scott. Imagino que son novelas que ganan en interés al publicarse en folletín por entregas diarias o semanales...).

Cumbres borrascosas.

Los pazos de Ulloa.

El idiota (un despropósito de novela).

Guerra y Paz (el único interés es sociológico y si acaso histórico, la batalla de Borodino, pero no compensa las horas dedicadas. La teoría del final sobre la Historia, deshilvanada y ridícula).

Los relatos cortos de Kafka.

Gargantua y Pantagruel (repetitivo hasta la náusea, de las pocas que no he terminado. No creo que sea su tipo de humor que no me guste, Ubu roi es de ese estilo y me encanta. Aún así le daré otra oportunidad solo porque J. G. Maestro la incluye en su canon)

Greguerías (10% salvables).

Tío Vanya, La gaviota...

Casa de muñecas (parece que los renovadores del teatro de finales del XIX no son lo mío, pero creo que me reconciliaría con estas obras si veo una buena representación).

La gaya ciencia, Zaratustra... (Solo salvo La genealogía, Nietzsche me parece infumable).

Rimbaud (lo entiendo poco).

Whitman (Leaves of grass me parece una tomadura de pelo que solo puede gustarle a alguien que ha leído poca poesía en su vida. Socialdemocracia literaria. Inventó el lenguaje inclusivo? Nada poético. "Oh captain, my captain..." la que más fama tiene, es como mucho salvable).

Los amantes de Teruel.

Blake.

Natán el sabio (me esperaba más de Lessing después de leer Laocoonte).

Principios de ciencia nueva, de Vico (Errático, 600p que pueden resumirse en 6).

El paraíso recuperado (mala continuación a un buen poema épico).

Expulsión de la bestia triunfante (G. Bruno. Carezco de los conocimientos esotéricos para entenderlo).

Beowulf.

El corán (supongo que ganará recitado en árabe ).

Los cuadernos de Malte Laurids Brigge (supongo que tiene fama porque es de Rilke. No entendí nada).

De Quincey (sobre todo El asesinato considerado como una de las bellas artes. Es humor de ese que llaman británico?)

Sueño de una noche de verano.


También hay libros de los que me esperaba poca cosa y me sorprendieron para bien, como es el caso de Orgullo y prejuicio, cuyos diálogos son excelentes. O también El hombre que fue jueves... me gustó mucho el planteamiento, menos, la segunda mitad.


----------



## Doc Brown (10 May 2021)

sinosuke dijo:


> Añado otra que se me olvidaba :
> 
> 
> El lobo estepario de Hesse
> ...




Yo este no lo he leído pero me leí Demian y por su culpa no volví a darle una oportunidad a Herman Hesse.

En su momento pensé en leerme Demian-El lobo estepario- Siddhartha, en ese orden, pero me "defraudó" tanto el primero que ahí acabó para mi Herman Hesse, al menos hasta el día de hoy, en un futuro no se si volveré a darle una nueva oportunidad.


----------



## Gurney (10 May 2021)

Reconozco que no aguanto los argumentos deprimentes, de personajes mezquinos, que pase lo que pase, siempre estarán amargados y tratarán de amargar a los que les rodean.

Algunos en esa línea:

-Hermosos y malditos, de Scott Fitzgerald

-El guardián entre el centeno, de JD Salinger

-La posibilidad de una isla, de Houllebecq





Doc Brown dijo:


> Yo este no lo he leído pero me leí Demian y por su culpa no volví a darle una oportunidad a Herman Hesse.
> 
> En su momento pensé en leerme Demian-El lobo estepario- Siddhartha, en ese orden, pero me "defraudó" tanto el primero que ahí acabó para mi Herman Hesse, al menos hasta el día de hoy, en un futuro no se si volveré a darle una nueva oportunidad.



Demian es de mis libros favoritos, que he releído muchas veces.
Pero es que yo mentalmente soy un niñaco


----------



## Doc Brown (10 May 2021)

Gurney dijo:


> Reconozco que no aguanto los argumentos deprimentes, de personajes mezquinos, que pase lo que pase, siempre estarán amargados y tratarán de amargar a los que les rodean.
> 
> Algunos en esa línea:
> 
> ...



También tengo que decir que en Demian también vi algunas cosas entre líneas que me gustaron pero en general me defraudó bastante, o a lo mejor es que yo idealicé demasiado el libro.

El guardián entre el centeno es otro que me defraudó bastante, ya puse hace tiempo mi opinión en un hilo sobre este libro.


----------



## CaCO3 (10 May 2021)

sinosuke dijo:


> -Los trabajos de Persiles y Sigismunda de Cervantes. Novela bizantina (historia dentro de historia que está dentro de otra historia que narran otros personajes) Te pierdes irremediablemente en ese embrollo de historias y personajes y ya no sabes quién es quién.



Si lees una novela bizantina, ¿qué esperabas?

Mi mayor decepción dentro de los clásicos es el Guzmán de Alfarache: un cúmulo de digresiones entre las que de vez en cuando ocurre algo.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (10 May 2021)

Ninguna. No esperaba nada y todos los que continué leyendo me encantaron.
Otra cosa son las relecturas.


----------



## alas97 (10 May 2021)

pensé que había porno, en otras del mismo actor había drogas, destripamiento con karate y masacres


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (10 May 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Entre los 17 y los 24 años, más o menos, me leí muchos librotes ilustres y creo que ahora no podría releerlos, no tendría paciencia. La predisposición esa de quiero-ser-culto-y--me trago-lo-que-me-echen ya no la tengo.



A mí con la literatura me ha pasado eso; que la ventana de oportunidad para disfrutar del género novelístico me pareció tremendamente corta... En apenas 3 o 4 años, entre los 16 y los 20, pasé de leer novelita juvenil (principalmente mierda de Reinos Olvidados) a novelas ya para adultos (Dostoievski, Henry Miller, Milan Kundera, etc.), y a partir ya de los 21 o 22, el 99% de novelas me parecían infumables... Los diálogos sobre todo, se me hacían pueriles, pretenciosos, etc.

Es como si mi sentido crítico se hubiera hiperdesarrollado durante esos años, y a partir de ahí, imposible disfrutar de la narrativa como antes.

Por eso, a la pregunta del hilo, la respuesta es: todo lo que lea ahora. El lobo estepario, por ejemplo, que lo pillé siendo ya adulto, me pareció una soberana mierda. O el guardián entre el centeno.


----------



## ELVR (10 May 2021)

Así me balla hacordando...

- _De parte de la Princesa Muerta_ - Culpa mía por acceder a las insistencias de una charo. Podría haber sido una gran novela, ver el cambio del Imperio Otomano a la Turquía Kemalista desde dentro de palacio, pero es la historia de una charo, escrita por una charo para que la leyesen charos: básicamente un Yo, mi, me, conmigo.

- _A Sangre Fría_, de Capote - Tostón y el relato concreto de los asesinatos tan alabado no sé donde está la gracia, ni es especialmente emotivo ni gore ni ná.

- _Memorias de Adriano_ - La gabacha nos escribe una gris historia en un tono gris sobre un hombre gris (por mucho que en la realidad fuese un gran emperador, aun con sus cosillas) De haber sido así todo en su momento entiendo que el bujarroncillo de su novio muriese ahogado, en realidad prefirió suicidarse para no aguantar tan plúmbea atmósfera: 







- A mí me encantó _100 años de Soledad_ (abro paraguas) pero parece que _Crónica de una muerte anunciada, Relato de un náufrago _y alguna otra más las haya escrito su primo, Gabriel García Mánquez. No he vuelto a pillar nada más de él.

- El Lobo Estepario, parafraseando lo de arriba, escrito por un nini sobre un nini para ninis, no sé si es así pero si no, no se explica tanta comida de tarro para nada.


----------



## zapato123 (10 May 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> A veces un libro simplemente te es muy ajeno. El corazón de las tinieblas trata de la fascinación por la barbarie. Yo esa fascinación no la siento en absoluto, es como si le hablaras de pintura a un ciego.
> 
> El rollo autodestructivo- alcoholico de Bajo el volcán tampoco me llegó nada.
> 
> Otra vuelta de tuerca tampoco me gustó.



El de Bajo el volcán no lo he leído pero de Malcolm Lowry me leí el de La tumba bajo la que yace mi amigo y me pareció un tostón de un alcohólico que da vueltas a los mismos temas todo el rato como un hombre perdedor y cornudo (el autor fue cornudo en su vida real)
La pregunta es ¿qué coño puedo aprender yo de un cornudo?
¿A ser cornudo?
Paso


----------



## Schopenhart (10 May 2021)

Clavisto dijo:


> El Castillo es jodido, demasiado aburrido, pero a mí me resultó aún peor El proceso. Por contra la Metamorfosis me parece una gran novela del siglo XX



El proceso no es cómodo de leer, crea una atmósfera opresiva en la que el protagonista impotente no tiene escapatoria ante los engranajes del estado y el sinsentido de éste, puede gustar más o menos pero es una obra que puede calificarse como maestra.


Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> A mí con la literatura me ha pasado eso; que la ventana de oportunidad para disfrutar del género novelístico me pareció tremendamente corta... En apenas 3 o 4 años, entre los 16 y los 20, pasé de leer novelita juvenil (principalmente mierda de Reinos Olvidados) a novelas ya para adultos (Dostoievski, Henry Miller, Milan Kundera, etc.), y a partir ya de los 21 o 22, el 99% de novelas me parecían infumables... Los diálogos sobre todo, se me hacían pueriles, pretenciosos, etc.
> 
> Es como si mi sentido crítico se hubiera hiperdesarrollado durante esos años, y a partir de ahí, imposible disfrutar de la narrativa como antes.
> 
> Por eso, a la pregunta del hilo, la respuesta es: todo lo que lea ahora. El lobo estepario, por ejemplo, que lo pillé siendo ya adulto, me pareció una soberana mierda. O el guardián entre el centeno.



Hay un momento en el que la novela ya no enseña nada sobre la vida y el mundo, es ahí donde comienza la necesidad de una mayor destilación.


----------



## Giles Amaury (10 May 2021)

_El viejo y el mar_ - me resulto tan aburrido que a pesar de ser una novela muy muy corta la deje a la mitad.


----------



## Ratona001 (10 May 2021)

La puta isla del tesoro. Nunca pasé del primer capitulo o libro o como se llame. Vamos que me lei solo 1/3 del libro.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (10 May 2021)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> _El viejo y el mar_ - me resulto tan aburrido que a pesar de ser una novela muy muy corta la deje a la mitad.



A mí me gustó (lo único que he leído de Hemingway), pero lo que digo, la leí en la ventana esa entre los 16 y los 20 años... Llego a tardar un poco más y ya se me hubiese atragantado.

Lo mismo se aplica a La Perla de Steinbeck, que es del mismo estilo y la leí también en aquella época.


----------



## Ludovicus (10 May 2021)

El guardián entre el centeno, novela de incomprensible prestigio, al menos para mí.
La ciudad de los prodigios (no pasé de la página 20, me está bien empleado por romper mi norma de no leer a ningún novelista español vivo).
El corazón de las tinieblas.
Sobre los acantilados de mármol.


----------



## Supremacía (10 May 2021)

_Pedro Páramo. _Qué puta mierda tan aburrida. Dos veces comencé _El corazón de las tinieblas _y en ambas fui incapaz de terminarla, aunque no tanto por la trama, que ya ni siquiera recuerdo, sino porque otras lecturas me distrajeron. Lo mismo me pasó con _El proceso, _de Kafka, el cual empecé una vez y nunca lo acabé. 

Por el contrario, hay novelas que he iniciado y no las he soltado ni un instante hasta acabarlas, como _Los miserables _(tardé 18 días seguidos en concluirla) y _La fiesta del Chivo, _a pesar de que nunca había leído a Vargas Llosa.


----------



## Ludovicus (10 May 2021)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> _El viejo y el mar_ - me resulto tan aburrido que a pesar de ser una novela muy muy corta la deje a la mitad.



Es bastante sosa, sí.


----------



## Schopenhart (10 May 2021)

EL PVTO ADRENO dijo:


> la pedofila homo sana de la mverte en Venecia a mi también me dejó traumado de chortino.
> 
> PREÑESE.



Muerte en Venecia... Muchas pretensiones que acaban en nada. Aburrido, insulso, gafapasta, punto homo, si a alguien le aporta algo es que partía de muy poco.


----------



## bocadRillo (10 May 2021)

Cualquier truño de Saramago.
Un fan del escritor me regaló una de sus novelas por mi cumpleaños y no pasé de la página 10. Me las pasé leyendo la historia de un colegio electoral al que no iba nadie a votar. Qué aburrimiento. Eso sí, los trevijanistas tendrían orgasmos con ella. 
Qué manía tienen algunos de regalarte lo que les gusta a ellos en vez de lo que te gusta a ti


----------



## Ludovicus (10 May 2021)

Otras dos:
Los miserables. Valjean es uno de los personajes más inverosímiles de la historia de la literatura, un cruce entre Jesucristo y Superman. Obra maniquea donde las haya: ricos muy malos, pobres muy buenos, sin el menor matiz. Baudelaire dijo que era una novela repugnante, y tenía razón.

La ciudad y los perros.


----------



## bocadRillo (10 May 2021)

Otra. 
El Hobbitt. 
Un monstruo va por ahí dando vueltas como pollo sin cabeza, huyendo de otros monstruos. 
Lo dejé en la página 20, y por supuesto ni señor de los anillos ni ostias


----------



## Schopenhart (10 May 2021)

Supremacía dijo:


> _Pedro Páramo. _Qué puta mierda tan aburrida. Dos veces comencé _El corazón de las tinieblas _y en ambas fui incapaz de terminarla, aunque no tanto por la trama, que ya ni siquiera recuerdo, sino porque otras lecturas me distrajeron. Lo mismo me pasó con _El proceso, _de Kafka, el cual empecé una vez y nunca lo acabé.
> 
> Por el contrario, hay novelas que he iniciado y no las he soltado ni un instante hasta acabarlas, como _Los miserables _(tardé 18 días seguidos en concluirla) y _La fiesta del Chivo, _a pesar de que nunca había leído a Vargas Llosa.



Conrad te transporta al universo Conrad donde no importa lo que te cuenta, parajes exóticos, tiempo remotos, lento transcurrir del tiempo, el sopor de sulaco o surabaya, personajes esquivos, personajes nobles, flashback del flashback, conversaciones sugerentes que no se sabe qué sugieren, rezumando a Schopenhauer por todos lados.


----------



## Doc Brown (10 May 2021)

Ludovicus dijo:


> El guardián entre el centeno, novela de incomprensible prestigio, al menos para mí.
> La ciudad de los prodigios (no pasé de la página 20, me está bien empleado por romper mi norma de no leer a ningún novelista español vivo).
> El corazón de las tinieblas.
> Sobre los acantilados de mármol.



El guardián entre el centeno tiene mucho bombo porque algunos perturbados se han obsesionado con ese libro, entre ellos el asesino de John Lennon. Estuvo muy censurado en norteamerica, no se si aún lo está pero opino lo mismo que tú, para mi ese libro está sobrevalorado y lo leí en mi adolescencia.


----------



## Ludovicus (10 May 2021)

Schopenhart dijo:


> Muerte en Venecia... Muchas pretensiones que acaban en nada. Aburrido, insulso, gafapasta, punto homo, si a alguien le aporta algo es que partía de muy poco.



Uno de esos casos en que es mejor esperarse a la película.


----------



## Schopenhart (10 May 2021)

Don Quijote, mala mala mala, encumbrada sin motivo, sin gracia, sin interés, con errores, lenta y escrita por un jetas.
La Odisea, dejando de lado su valor histórico, no aporta nada.


----------



## Ludovicus (10 May 2021)

Doc Brown dijo:


> El guardián entre el centeno tiene mucho bombo porque algunos perturbados se han obsesionado con ese libro, entre ellos el asesino de John Lennon. Estuvo muy censurado en norteamerica, no se si aún lo está pero opino lo mismo que tú, para mi ese libro está sobrevalorado y lo leí en mi adolescencia.



Lo que no entiendo es por qué se obsesionaron con esa novelilla.


----------



## Supremacía (10 May 2021)

Uno que no me dejó un buen sabor de boca fue _El halcón maltés. _No es tanto que la novela sea mala, sino que antes de ésa ya había leído varias de Dashiell Hammett y dejé _El halcón maltés _al final por ser la más famosa de él. A decir verdad, la trama de _Cosecha roja, _por ejemplo, me pareció superior.


----------



## Supremacía (10 May 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Me compré "La cartuja de Parma" y "Rojo y negro"



Yo también compré esas dos novelas. La primera la dejé poco después de la batalla de Waterloo (creo) y la segunda ni siquiera la empecé.


----------



## sinosuke (10 May 2021)

Ratona001 dijo:


> La puta isla del tesoro. Nunca pasé del primer capitulo o libro o como se llame. Vamos que me lei solo 1/3 del libro.





Jamás en la vida imaginé que pudiera existir alguien a quien no le gustase La isla del tesoro.

La mejor novela de aventuras que se ha escrito nunca. Novela redonda, perfecta, insuperable. Me sé párrafos de memoria.




Si me dijeran "Tienes la oportunidad de viajar en el tiempo y escribir una novela famosa. La que tu quieras", tardaría cero coma en decir "La isla del tesoro, por favor"



Obra maestra














En fin, cada uno tiene sus gustos, "hay gente pa tó" y esto es burbuja.......






.


----------



## Supremacía (10 May 2021)

Alguna vez leí _El hombre que fue jueves _y nunca entendí de qué puta madre se trataba.


----------



## Schopenhart (10 May 2021)

Clavisto dijo:


> Karamazov es una cumbre con un montón de diálogos memorables y algo tan tan monstruoso como el gran Inquisidor. Y el final para mi es perfecto, inmejorable: se te saltan las lágrimas. También hay que tener en cuenta que Dosto preveía una continuación que no pudo ser al llegarle la muerte. En ella Aliosha sería el protagonista absoluto pero poniéndolo entre el mundo, no fuera de él. Lástima.



Para mi Dostoyevski está sobrevalorado, se resume en algo parecido a: parricidio, sentimiento de culpa, redención mediante castigo impregnado de doctrina religiosa y alzamiento de mirada hacia los designios de Dios. Crueldad y misticismo. Muy efectista. Diálogo grandilocuente en el gran inquisidor que intenta impresionar y en la mayoría de lectores lo consigue pero el contenido sigue siendo vacuo. Ningún protagonista es un ser moral ya que consuma el asesinato y después empieza a recapacitar. Es como un edipo modernizado.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (10 May 2021)

sinosuke dijo:


> -El ruido y la furia de Faulkner. Frustrante. No me enteraba una mierda. Era como estar leyendo algo sin sentido alguno.
> 
> -Rayuela de Cortazar. Tostón pretencioso y pedante. Infumable.
> 
> ...



Me pasó algo similar con Los hermanos Karamazov. Venía de leer Crimen y castigo y me pareció una maravilla. En la biblioteca familiar vi que estaba éste y allá que me lancé. ¿Es mal libro? En absoluto, pero sí se me hizo repetitivo; lo reduces a la mitad y hubiera ganado muchos enteros. Creo que lo acabé porque era adolescente y ya se sabe, tenía mucho tiempo libre y alta capacidad de concentración; ahora tengo la mente medio derroída y no creo que fuera capaz de finalizarlo.


----------



## cebollo (10 May 2021)

Retorno a Brideshead o como se escriba. No la recuerdo bien pero va de unos rollos de conciencia que si no eres religioso te suenan a chino. Un católico se queda solo por no casarse con una divorciada o algo así. Al menos descubrí que Evelyn Waugh era un hombre. 

El poder y la gloria, de Graham Greene también tiene un toque trascendental que no me va nada.

De Conrad me gusta mucho El duelo porque es un relato de secano. Pero cualquiera de sus libros navegantes con muchas descripciones líricas sobre las velas, la proa, el salitre del amanecer, y el atardecer a babor me duermen.


----------



## Clavisto (10 May 2021)

sinosuke dijo:


> Jamás en la vida imaginé que pudiera existir alguien a quien no le gustase La isla del tesoro.
> 
> La mejor novela de aventuras que se ha escrito nunca. Novela redonda, perfecta, insuperable. Me sé párrafos de memoria.
> 
> ...



Un clásico absoluto. Y Long John Silver uno de los mejores personajes creados en la literatura.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (10 May 2021)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> No tapes el pulgar, mamón.



¿Qué pulgar? Me quemé la mano en un incendio siendo niño, en Burgos. Está deformada, por eso la he tapado. Es muy desagradable.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (10 May 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> *Entre los 17 y los 24 años, más o menos, me leí muchos librotes ilustres y creo que ahora no podría releerlos, no tendría paciencia. La predisposición esa de quiero-ser-culto-y--me trago-lo-que-me-echen ya no la tengo.*
> 
> Y puedo releer libros de duración breve o media que me gustaron mucho. Pero el único novelon que he releído es La Regenta.



Acaba usted de retratarme.


----------



## Fausto1880 (10 May 2021)

Tengo la colección de obras de premios nobel que se vendía con El País casi regalados.
La gran mayoría son libros muy decepcionantes.


----------



## Schopenhart (10 May 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Retorno a Brideshead o como se escriba. No la recuerdo bien pero va de unos rollos de conciencia que si no eres religioso te suenan a chino. Un católico se queda solo por no casarse con una divorciada o algo así. Al menos descubrí que Evelyn Waugh era un hombre.
> 
> El poder y la gloria, de Graham Greene también tiene un toque trascendental que no me va nada.
> 
> De Conrad me gusta mucho El duelo porque es un relato de secano. Pero cualquiera de sus libros navegantes con muchas descripciones líricas sobre las velas, la proa, el salitre del amanecer, y el atardecer a babor me duermen.



Te duermen, lo dices cómo virtud o como defecto? Tengo buenos recuerdos de leer a Conrad en algún hotel de verano lejano al turismo al borde del mar, discerniendo en el horizonte sin saber entre goleta o goleta turca, en una duermevela, más muerto que vivo en un delicioso sopor envolvente.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (10 May 2021)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> Tengo la colección de obras de premios nobel que se vendía con El País casi regalados.
> La gran mayoría son libros muy decepcionantes.



Los premios nobel son muy hit & miss, solo hay que ver a quienes NO se lo han dado. Cuales le parexieron particularmente dec3pcionantes? De los ultimos tiempos ciertamente hay campo amplio.


----------



## cebollo (10 May 2021)

Todo modo, no me enteré de nada.

Las ciudades invisibles tampoco me gustó mucho.


----------



## Eyman (10 May 2021)

"Neuromante" de William Gibson.

Es la iniciadora del estilo ciberpunk que de adolescente me fascinaba bastante.

La novela está fatal escrita, con cantidad de páginas sin sentido y todo el rato enumerando marcas de cachivaches.


----------



## el ruinas II (10 May 2021)

yo lei algunos episodios nacionales de galdos y me parecieron una decepcion total, estan muy bien escritos pero el 95% es relleno, claro que es imposible ser intenso a lo largo de 4600 paginas. Para mi que a galdos le pagaban a tanto la cuartilla y el se limitaba a rellenar la cantidad correspondiente segun la cantidad de dinero que necesitara. Supongo que hace cien años, cuando no habia tv, ni radio ni foros de internet ni nada con que distraerse leer un libro de galdos hasta podia servir para pasar el rato, era literatura folletinesca escrita con menos pretensiones de lo que hoy se piensa.


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (10 May 2021)

Schopenhart dijo:


> Conrad te transporta al universo Conrad donde no importa lo que te cuenta, parajes exóticos, tiempo remotos, lento transcurrir del tiempo, el sopor de sulaco o surabaya, personajes esquivos, personajes nobles, flashback del flashback, conversaciones sugerentes que no se sabe qué sugieren, rezumando a Schopenhauer por todos lados.



Acaba usted de describir a "Lord Jim".


----------



## Supremacía (10 May 2021)

No obstante mis comentarios anteriores, los libros más decepcionantes son las novelas históricas, tan llenas de errores (alguien que lee ensayo histórico sabe detectarlos), escenas sexuales absolutamente innecesarias, falta de contexto de la época tratada, anacronismos en el lenguaje y en otros aspectos, además de mucha basura ficticia producto de las masturbaciones mentales del autor.


----------



## corolaria (10 May 2021)

El Patriarcal dijo:


> Por lo general siempre escojo bien y ninguno me ha decepcionado, salvo uno de Ambrose Bierce que leí el cual me pareció muy degenerado así que lo quemé.




Supongo que lo harías en una plaza publica rodeado de los tuyos.

Y después a quemar gatos vivos.


----------



## angelgs (10 May 2021)

Schopenhart dijo:


> Muerte en Venecia... Muchas pretensiones que acaban en nada. Aburrido, insulso, gafapasta, punto homo, si a alguien le aporta algo es que partía de muy poco.



Es una teoría del arte novelada y en parte autobiográfica, muy similar a El retrato del artista adolescente. No son obras para entretener y la historia vale solo a modo de contexto para comprender la iluminación o el crecimiento intelectual (caso de la de Joyce) del autor. Vamos, que la ficción es lo de menos en ellas.


----------



## corolaria (10 May 2021)

¿Y los traductores? ¿Pero es que alguien piensa en los traductores?

Porque al final va a resultar que el maestro o el coñazo escribiendo es quien es capaz de trasladar los muebles de un país a otro sin hacerles ni un rasguño.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (10 May 2021)

Supremacía dijo:


> No obstante mis comentarios anteriores, los libros más decepcionantes son las novelas históricas, tan llenas de errores (alguien que lee ensayo histórico sabe detectarlos), escenas sexuales absolutamente innecesarias, falta de contexto de la época tratada, anacronismos en el lenguaje y en otros aspectos, además de mucha basura ficticia producto de las masturbaciones mentales del autor.



A lo mejor es por eso que es un género que nunca he soportado.


----------



## Clavisto (10 May 2021)

corolaria dijo:


> ¿Y los traductores? ¿Pero es que alguien piensa en los traductores?
> 
> Porque al final va a resultar que el maestro o el coñazo escribiendo es quien es capaz de trasladar los muebles de un país a otro sin hacerles ni un rasguño.



Exacto. Y luego están los libros intraducibles. Quizá el Ulises de Joyce sea uno de esos, no lo sé, pero no puedo ni imaginar a un inglés traduciendo a su idioma algo como "Mazurca para dos muertos"


----------



## Ludovicus (10 May 2021)

Novelas de don Pío que dan vergüenza ajena:

Las dos de Paradox.
La leyenda de Jaun de Alzate
Aviraneta
César o nada.


----------



## Pollepolle (10 May 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Dracula de Bram Stoker---> menudo folletín alargado hasta la náusea. Páginas y páginas de absolutamente nada de interés. Me quedo con sus cuentos cortos mil veces mil.
> 
> American Psycho--> una basura de libro escrita como el culo - se dedica a dar una retahila de marcas- con millones de páginas de relleno. Por no tener no tiene ni arco de personaje ni historia desenvolupada. Oh oh es que la postmodernidad no lo necesita!! Anda a la mierda!! Una gilipollez como un templo, que aún no sé porqué es popular esta novela. Supongo que caerá en el olvido de los tiempos merecidamente. Lo que más me jode es que me compré el puto libro de mierda.
> 
> La brevedad es una disciplina a cultivar. Sobretodo cuando no se tiene nada que decir.



Lo que dices de Dracula suena a serie de Nesflix para macacos. Argumentos estirados hasta la nausea. 

En cuanto a America Psycho... No te recuerda a ti?? Tu tambien estas obsesionados con montones de chorradas de consumo, convirtiendolas en objetos que definen como individuo. 

Aliexpress psycho!!


----------



## Clavisto (10 May 2021)

Ludovicus dijo:


> Novelas de don Pío que dan vergüenza ajena:
> 
> Las dos de Paradox.
> La leyenda de Jaun de Alzate
> ...



La primera de Paradox no me pareció mala sin ser buena. Baroja es un poco como Cela, que parecen contar cosas por contar algo. Y Unamuno, que pasa por más profundo, resulta muy superficial, casi infantil: releí hace poco su "San Manuel Bueno, mártir" y me pareció poquísima cosa.

Creo que a la literatura española le falta inteligencia y le sobra mucho dogma.


----------



## Pollepolle (10 May 2021)

Clavisto dijo:


> La primera de Paradox no me pareció mala sin ser buena. Baroja es un poco como Cela, que parecen contar cosas por contar algo. Y Unamuno, que pasa por más profundo, resulta muy superficial, casi infantil: releí hace poco su "San Manuel Bueno, mártir" y me pareció poquísima cosa.
> 
> Creo que a la literatura española le falta inteligencia y le sobra mucho dogma.



Tu que lees Clavisto??


----------



## Cocorico (10 May 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Entre los 17 y los 24 años, más o menos, me leí muchos librotes ilustres y creo que ahora no podría releerlos, no tendría paciencia. La predisposición esa de quiero-ser-culto-y--me trago-lo-que-me-echen ya no la tengo.
> 
> Y puedo releer libros de duración breve o media que me gustaron mucho. Pero el único novelon que he releído es La Regenta.



Hay consenso en que La Regenta es la mejor novela española después del "Quijote" y no me extraña. 

Muy a menudo releo las reflexiones de Quintanar al conocer su deshonra.

Al finalizar su obra en 1885, Clarín escribió a un amigo suyo: "Tengo la satisfacción de haber terminado a los treinta y tres años una obra de arte".

No había vanidad en las palabras del autor, sino una justa valoración crítica.


----------



## Clavisto (10 May 2021)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Tu que lees Clavisto??



El último que me ha enganchado (y sin esperarlo) ha sido Simenon.


----------



## Vorsicht (11 May 2021)

Si jamás os comeríais un plato de mierda entero, y como mucho lo probaríais bajo amenaza de muerte, por qué leéis mierda? 
Algún psicólogo en el foro????


----------



## mecaweto (11 May 2021)

Cualquier cosa de Houellebecq. Son mejores los títulos que el contenido.

El almuerzo desnudo.

Por supuesto Ulises. Bueno, todo Joyce.


----------



## Pollepolle (11 May 2021)

Yo no puedo con las novelas historicas. Las que salen personajes de la historia real. Me resultan muy falsas todas. Me da igual de quien sea.

Y luego hay montones de novelas que dejo en las 10 primeras paginas porque me resultan un toston. Por ejemplo el señor de los anillos, me resulto una chorrada y una pesadez.


----------



## Von Riné (11 May 2021)

Tema archirepetido. 

La tía tula y San Manuel Bueno Martir de Unamuno. Coñazo de escritor que encima tuve que leer obligado en el insti.

Las desventuras del joven Werter de Goethe. Otro pestiños. Intente reconciliarme con el autor con Fausto. La primera parte me gustó pero en la segunda dio un bajón importante.


----------



## Knish77 (11 May 2021)

El péndulo de Foucault, de Umberto Eco. Pestiñazooooo.


----------



## Pessoista (11 May 2021)

Rayuela de Julio Cortázar ha envejecido fatal. Leerlo al calor del Mayo del 68 en París debía ser la ostia, pero ahora es un mamotreto pretencioso y aburridísimo.


----------



## Ignadaptado (11 May 2021)

Los que decís que ya no leeis novela, que leer novela a partir de los 40 es de gilipollas, ¿qué leeis? ¿Tochacos de Historia? ¿La biografía de Esperanza Aguirre? ¿O pasais los días viendo vídeos de youtube? Simple curiosidad.

Otro libro que dejé por rayante: "La broma infinita" de David Foster Wallace.


----------



## Covid Bryant (11 May 2021)

tommyknockers 1000 paginas de basura, pocos libros he leído después, quitando los distópicos, y algunos top 100, como Cien años de soledad el cual criticas y si me gustó


----------



## Covid Bryant (11 May 2021)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Los que decís que ya no leeis novela, que leer novela a partir de los 40 es de gilipollas, ¿qué leeis? ¿Tochacos de Historia? ¿La biografía de Esperanza Aguirre? ¿O pasais los días viendo vídeos de youtube? Simple curiosidad.
> 
> Otro libro que dejé por rayante: "La broma infinita" de David Foster Wallace.



pues se ven pelis, series (ahora ya no pues desde jewflix su calidad es infima salvo 3-4 al año) y se gamea a videojuegos con bastante mejor historia que muchos libritos de mierda


----------



## Supremacía (11 May 2021)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Yo no puedo con las novelas historicas. Las que salen personajes de la historia real. Me resultan muy falsas todas. Me da igual de quien sea.
> 
> Y luego hay montones de novelas que dejo en las 10 primeras paginas porque me resultan un toston. Por ejemplo el señor de los anillos, me resulto una chorrada y una pesadez.



Algo que tampoco soporto de las novelas históricas es la inclusión de personajes ficticios que se relacionan con personajes que sí existieron en la realidad. Así, no es raro que tal o cual periodo histórico se cuente desde la perspectiva de algún protagonista inexistente en la realidad. Es decir, se cuenta la historia desde una visión engañosa. Si de todas formas son inevitables esas novelas, resulta preferible que todos los que la integren sean personas que de verdad hayan existido.


----------



## Gurney (11 May 2021)

Knish77 dijo:


> El péndulo de Foucault, de Umberto Eco. Pestiñazooooo.





*Todo lo que le he dicho hasta este instante es falso. Buenas noches, Casaubon.*


----------



## Fausto1880 (11 May 2021)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Los premios nobel son muy hit & miss, solo hay que ver a quienes NO se lo han dado. Cuales le parexieron particularmente dec3pcionantes? De los ultimos tiempos ciertamente hay campo amplio.



No te puedo decir, son los nombres que mejor he olvidado. Y no los tengo en la estantería sino empaquetados en el sótano. Haría mejor en tirarlos.


----------



## Decipher (11 May 2021)

Los pilares de la tierra. Menudo coñazo, nunca mejor dicho.


----------



## cebollo (11 May 2021)

A mi las novelas históricas si me pueden gustar pero es importante que haya cercanía cultural y temporal entre el narrador y lo que narra. Tolstoy escribiendo sobre la campaña rusa de Napoleón o Vargas Llosa escribiendo sobre Trujillo pueden funcionar muy bien.
Pero una feminista actual de 30 años y de Burgos escribiendo sobre Cleopatra o sobre Carlo magno... pues no, no va a funcionar.

Sobre la familia Pujol creo que se podría escribir una buena novela pero el autor tendría que ser un catalán cincuentón actual.


----------



## david53 (11 May 2021)

Ulises de James Joice, pesado e infumable, imposible de leer


----------



## Euron G. (11 May 2021)

DUNE.

Menudo hype. "Tienes que leerlo, te va a encaaaaantar".

Creo que no pasé del primer capítulo.

Y Dostoyevski...Obviamente es un puto amo, pero se hace un poco densa la cosa.


----------



## Kabraloka (11 May 2021)

todas las obras que recomendaban en el colegio

solamente por eso habría que echar a muchos profesores de literatura, por obligar a leer mierda


----------



## otroyomismo (11 May 2021)

Tras disfrutar como un enano de gente como Graves, Valtari y algun viejuno similar, decidi tragarme esto:







En todo el libro no hay nada sobre la guerra afgana.

A partir de ese momento decidi dejar de leer novela historica.
Que se que me estoy perdiendo bastante cosilla interesante (Posteguillo y alguno mas) pero me niego.


----------



## Satori (11 May 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Sobre la familia Pujol creo que se podría escribir una buena novela pero el autor tendría que ser un catalán cincuentón actual.



Joder, Vázquez Montalbán hubiera podido hacer la novela de su vida con la saga Pujolone, su ascenso, estancia en el poder y posterior caída. En clave de humor negro, quizá Ramón de España podría hacer algo.


----------



## Autómata (11 May 2021)

El catálogo de Venca, el mes que quitaron la sección de lencería fina, ligueros y bodys.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (11 May 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> A mi las novelas históricas si me pueden gustar pero es importante que haya cercanía cultural y temporal entre el narrador y lo que narra. Tolstoy escribiendo sobre la campaña rusa de Napoleón o Vargas Llosa escribiendo sobre Trujillo pueden funcionar muy bien.
> Pero una feminista actual de 30 años y de Burgos escribiendo sobre Cleopatra o sobre Carlo magno... pues no, no va a funcionar.
> 
> Sobre la familia Pujol creo que se podría escribir una buena novela pero el autor tendría que ser un catalán cincuentón actual.



Un respeto a los burgaleses.


----------



## Papo de luz (11 May 2021)

Cygnus Saint dijo:


> La vida es muy corta para terminar un libro o una serie o lo que sea que no te guste.



Si no te gusta cuando lo terminas de leer quizás te guste luego.


----------



## Cygnus Saint (11 May 2021)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Si no te gusta cuando lo terminas de leer quizás te guste luego.



Voy a incorporar esa técnica para mis ligoteos.
"Nena, no seas tonta, por mucho asco que te de la idea de que te dé mandanga, piensa que luego podrías llegar a la conclusión de que en realidad te estaba gustando."
Informaré en los próximos meses de mis nuevos casos de éxito.


----------



## Scire (11 May 2021)

-El nombre de la rosa. Le sobra medio libro. Páginas y páginas que parecen un inventario de supermercado.
Sin ese lastre, la novela estaría muy bien.

-El Silmalirion. El señor de los anillos me gusto y le hinqué el diente a esta, pero me pareció soporífero.

-Javier Marías. Dicen algunos que el mejor escritor español contemporáneo. Sencillamente infumable y mal escritor.


----------



## Satori (11 May 2021)

Scire dijo:


> -Javier Marías. Dicen algunos que el mejor escritor español contemporáneo. Sencillamente infumable y mal escritor.



coincido totalmente. no soy un purista de la lengua, pero es leer a este zoquete y preguntarme como pueden publicar a alguien tan malo escribiendo.


----------



## pabloiseguro (11 May 2021)

La inmensa mayoría de las novelas se alargan adrede con cosas ajenas a la trama en sí. Es una sucesión continua de acción-inacción. La inacción pueden ser largas reflexiones de fulanito que no vienen a cuento o tediosas descripciones de paisajes y ciudades. Cuando leía, todo lo que era inacción me lo iba saltando.


----------



## Scire (11 May 2021)

Satori dijo:


> coincido totalmente. no soy un purista de la lengua, pero es leer a este zoquete y preguntarme como pueden publicar a alguien tan malo escribiendo.



Ni yo lo sé. Imagino que ser hijo de quien es y sus contactos en El País.

Entiendo que haya escritores aburridos para la generación actual, ya que no es fácil acceder a ciertas obras si no se está inmerso en un contexto; pero lo de Javier Marías no tiene nombre. Escribe mal, es aburrido, es pretencioso, sus recursos literarios son escasos, no es capaz de hilar un trama medianamente interesante, sus reflexiones denotan un ser tremendamente soporífero.


----------



## Papo de luz (11 May 2021)

Cygnus Saint dijo:


> Voy a incorporar esa técnica para mis ligoteos.
> "Nena, no seas tonta, por mucho asco que te de la idea de que te de mandanga, piensa que luego podrías llegar a la conclusión de que en realidad te estaba gustando."
> Informaré en los próximos meses de mis nuevos casos de éxito.



No, ya en serio. Cuando comienzo un libro me da cosa dejarlo a medias por muy malo que sea.


----------



## Supremacía (11 May 2021)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Tras disfrutar como un enano de gente como Graves, Valtari y algun viejuno similar, decidi tragarme esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para saber de historia, nada mejor que leer libros de historia; ensayo, no novela. Llevo años comprobándolo.


----------



## Ludovicus (11 May 2021)

Clavisto dijo:


> La primera de Paradox no me pareció mala sin ser buena. Baroja es un poco como Cela, que parecen contar cosas por contar algo. Y Unamuno, que pasa por más profundo, resulta muy superficial, casi infantil: releí hace poco su "San Manuel Bueno, mártir" y me pareció poquísima cosa.
> 
> Creo que a la literatura española le falta inteligencia y le sobra mucho dogma.



En lo de Unamuno no estoy de acuerdo. Me parece uno de los grandes. Inmenso. Y además un todoterreno: novela, cuento, poesía, ensayo filosófico, teatro, artículos de prensa...


----------



## Hairat4ever (11 May 2021)

Justine o los infortunios de la virtud. Chapa suprema sobre el bien y el mal en la sociedad. Coñaaaaaaazo, sexo y perversión en pequeño porcentaje


----------



## Ludovicus (11 May 2021)

Satori dijo:


> coincido totalmente. no soy un purista de la lengua, pero es leer a este zoquete y preguntarme como pueden publicar a alguien tan malo escribiendo.



En tristemente desparecida Fiera literaria le ponían fino. Y a P. Reverte y a la Grandes.


----------



## Paparajote (11 May 2021)

Me decepcionaron algunos que ya han salido en el hilo: 

- Los pazos de Ulloa: un soberano aburrimiento, pasan cosas y tal, pero ya está, no me atrajo la historia, la profundidad de los personajes ni nada. Tan realista e intrascendente como ver pasar el tráfico.

- El viejo y el mar: sobrevaloradísimo y vacío, no sé qué le ven a este libro. 

- Ulises de Joyce: no entendí nada, aguanté sólo veinte páginas, tiene delito.

- El guardián entre el centeno: debe de ser que hay poca competencia entre escritores yanquis de renombre, porque el mito con este libro no lo entiendo por ningún lado.

- La muerte en Venecia: otro coñazo pedante de tres pares de narices que no aguanté ni treinta páginas. Insufrible.

Igual caigo en alguno más, rebuscar en mis pesadillas no es fácil.

Claro que yo soy de pueblo y debe ser que son obras maestras y no llegué a entenderlas.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (11 May 2021)

Paparajote dijo:


> - Ulises de Joyce: no entendí nada, aguanté sólo veinte páginas, tiene delito.



Excuse me, pero cómo te va a decepcionar un libro que NO HAS LEÍDO? 

20 de unas 600/700 según edición.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (11 May 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Sobre la familia Pujol creo que se podría escribir una buena novela pero el autor tendría que ser un catalán cincuentón actual.



El que podría haber hecho una buena novela sobre la familia Pujol era su biógrafo el periodista Manuel Cuyás, pero la palmó hace poco, cosa que me chocó bastante porque era un tertuliano habitual en los medios catalanes y se le veía siempre muy enérgico hablando.


----------



## wintermute81 (11 May 2021)

"La metamorfosis" de Kafka, una fabulilla de tres al cuarto encumbrado como pieza fundamental de la literatura, no me aporto nada, salvo la relación de amor-odio que tiene con su hermana.
Sobrevalorada.

"El guardián entre el centeno" de Salinger, literatura juvenil sin más pretensiones, la historia de un chico en las calles de Nueva York y su paso a la edad adulta, no llega al nivel de por ejemplo "El señor de las moscas" que me parece muchísimo más interesante.
No entiendo su éxito, novela mediocre.

"La rebelión de Atlas" de Aynd Rand, Porno para Capitalistas, ni sé quién es John Galt ni lo quiero saber.
No la termine, peñazo insufrible.


----------



## otroyomismo (11 May 2021)

Supremacía dijo:


> Para saber de historia, nada mejor que leer libros de historia; ensayo, no novela. Llevo años comprobándolo.




en aquel momento no habia gran cosa en castellano sobre el tema. Ahora tenemos al menos esta joya:


----------



## sepultada en guano (11 May 2021)

Clavisto dijo:


> Igual con la novela de Proust: tres veces me puse a ello y no conseguí llegar ni a la magdalena. Por contra el Ulises de Joyce estuve cerca de acabarlo al tercer intento y si no lo hice no fue culpa suya: la novela es dura, pide un esfuerzo extra, pero tienes la sensación de estar leyendo _algo_, cosa nada fácil a estas alturas.



Curioso, a mi me enganchó Proust y su tiempo perdido.
Tan así que me hizo leer otras obras de él, ensayos, críticas de arte etc y alguna que otra obra/ensayo sobre su tiempo y figura -que era bastante peculiar-.


----------



## sepultada en guano (11 May 2021)

Clavisto dijo:


> El último que me ha enganchado (y sin esperarlo) ha sido Simenon.



Porque escribas novelas policiacas del inefable Maigret y su despacho en el Quai des Orfévres, no significa que escribas mal.
En su género son brutales.
También en su biografía se ve que era un personaje el tal Georges.


----------



## Opsy75 (11 May 2021)

La casa de hojas. Me resultó interesante la idea de que el relato estuviera escrito a muchos niveles y que jugara también con el propio formato del libro... pero no pude. Es de esos libros que si los dejas durante una o dos semanas ya no puedes volver y tienes que reinciar, o al menos eso me pasa a mí. 

Quiero darle otra oportunidad pero me da pereza pensarlo... ¿alguien que lo haya leído cree vale la pena?


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (11 May 2021)

El Villorrio. Me lo terminé para poder decir que había leído algo de Faulkner. Nunca más. 

Con Proust me fue peor. Por el camino de Swan. No pude pasar de la página cincuenta.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (11 May 2021)

¿Tú también eres un damnificado por la prosa de Henry Miller? Yo después de leer Trópico de Cáncer y Trópico de Capricornio, estuve un tiempo en que todas las novelas me parecían cursis y aburguesadas en comparación.

Pero claro, hablo de cuando yo tenía 20 años. Ahora seguramente Henry Miller me parecería un imbécil pretencioso.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (11 May 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> ¿Tú también eres un damnificado por la prosa de Henry Miller? Yo después de leer Trópico de Cáncer y Trópico de Capricornio, estuve un tiempo en que todas las novelas me parecían cursis y aburguesadas en comparación.
> 
> Pero claro, hablo de cuando yo tenía 20 años. Ahora seguramente Henry Miller me parecería un imbécil pretencioso.



Interesante opinión que me viene oportunamente... Me disponía a releer Trópico de Cáncer y Trópico de Capricornio, que también hacía más años que la pana que las leí y probablemente por eso tenía un buen recuerdo de ellas...


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (11 May 2021)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Interesante opinión que me viene oportunamente... Me disponía a releer Trópico de Cáncer y Trópico de Capricornio, que también hacía más años que la pana que las leí y probablemente por eso tenía un buen recuerdo de ellas...



Uno de los párrafos que más me partió el ojal cuando leí Trópico de Cáncer es éste donde están hablando de follarse a una vieja rica para escapar del hambre y la pobreza, y el tal Carl empieza a desbarrar sobre quedar inválido para poder asegurarse el sustento y dedicarse sólo a escribir... Es un humor denigrante muy propio del foro, como cuando subnormales tipo @Cicciolino fantasean con sillas de ruedas, bolsas de las cacotas y demás:

_—Además se me cae el pelo... y tendría que ir al dentista. Tengo la sensación de estar desintegrándome. Le conté que eres un buen muchacho... Lo harás por mí, ¿eh? Tú no eres delicado, ¿eh? Si vamos a Borneo, no volveré a tener almorranas. Quizá me salga otra cosa... algo peor... fiebre tal vez... o cólera. ¡Qué coño! Es mejor morir de una buena enfermedad de ésas que ir dejándote la vida en un periódico con almorranas en el culo y los botones cayéndosete de los pantalones. Me gustaría ser rico, aunque sólo fuera por una semana, y después ir al hospital con una buena enfermedad, una enfermedad fatal, y tener flores en la habitación y enfermeras bailando a mi alrededor y recibir telegramas. Si eres rico, te cuidan bien. Te lavan con algodón en rama y te peinan. Lo sé muy bien, ¡qué leche! Quizá tuviera suerte y no muriese. Tal vez quedara inválido para toda la vida... puede que quedase paralítico y tuviera que ir sentado en una silla de ruedas. Pero, aun así, me cuidarían igualmente... aunque no me quedara más dinero. Si eres inválido, inválido de verdad, no te dejan morir de hambre. Y te dan una cama limpia donde acostarte... y te cambian las toallas cada día. En cambio, así a nadie le importas tres cojones, especialmente si tienes trabajo. Creen que un hombre debe estar contento, si tiene trabajo. ¿Qué preferirías: ser un inválido toda la vida o tener trabajo... o casarte con una tía rica? Ya veo que preferirías casarte con una tía rica. Sólo piensas en la comida. Pero, suponiendo que te casaras con ella y después no pudieses tener una erección nunca más, es algo que ocurre a veces, ¿qué harías, entonces? Estarías a su merced. Tendrías que comer en su mano, como un perrito de lanas. ¿Te gustaría eso? ¿Eh? ¿O quizá no piensas en esas cosas? Yo pienso en todo. Pienso en los trajes que escogería y en los lugares a los que me gustaría ir, pero también pienso en lo otro. Eso es lo importante. ¿De qué te sirven las corbatas de fantasía y los trajes elegantes, si no puedes tener una erección nunca más? Ni siquiera podrías pegársela... porque la tendrías todo el tiempo en los talones. No, lo mejor sería casarte con ella y después contraer una enfermedad al instante. Pero que no fuera la sífilis. El cólera, pongamos por caso, o la fiebre amarilla. De modo, que, si se produjera un milagro y salvases la vida, no tendrías que preocuparte de follarla nunca más, y tampoco tendrías que preocuparte del alquiler. Probablemente, ella te compraría una buena silla de ruedas con cubiertas de goma y toda clase de palancas y qué sé yo. Tal vez pudieras incluso usar las manos... quiero decir lo suficiente para poder escribir. O podrías tener una secretaria, si vamos a eso. Exactamente: ésa es la mejor solución para un escritor. ¿Para qué quiere uno los brazos y las piernas? No necesitas los brazos ni las piernas para escribir. Necesitas seguridad... paz... protección. Todos esos héroes que desfilan en sillas de ruedas... es una lástima que no sean escritores. Simplemente con que pudiera uno estar seguro de que, al ir a la guerra, sólo perdería las piernas... si pudiese uno estar seguro de eso, por mí que estallara una guerra mañana. Me importarían tres cojones las medallas... podrían guardarse las medallas. Lo único que desearía sería una silla de ruedas y tres comidas al día. Entonces les daría algo para leer, a esos capullos._


----------



## Profesor Doofenshmirtz (11 May 2021)

Schopenhart dijo:


> Para mi Dostoyevski está sobrevalorado, se resume en algo parecido a: parricidio, sentimiento de culpa, redención mediante castigo impregnado de doctrina religiosa y alzamiento de mirada hacia los designios de Dios. Crueldad y misticismo. Muy efectista. Diálogo grandilocuente en el gran inquisidor que intenta impresionar y en la mayoría de lectores lo consigue pero el contenido sigue siendo vacuo. Ningún protagonista es un ser moral ya que consuma el asesinato y después empieza a recapacitar. Es como un edipo modernizado.



A ver, lo que nosotros leemos en un libro 150 años más tarde, para Dostoyevski era una entrega semanal para un periódico. 

Alargaba las tramas todo lo que podía según los gustos del público y cerraba los capítulos en función del espacio que el periódico le dejaba. Igual Tolstoi y los demás grandes rusos. 

Tenían que comer. Lo fascinante es que en Rusia hubiera lectores de periódicos con ese nivel.

A mí me encanta leerlo desde es prisma, folletines, semanales. 

Sin más.


----------



## Schopenhart (11 May 2021)

Profesor Doofenshmirtz dijo:


> A ver, lo que nosotros leemos en un libro 150 años más tarde, para Dostoyevski era una entrega semanal para un periódico.
> 
> Alargaba las tramas todo lo que podía según los gustos del público y cerraba los capítulos en función del espacio que el periódico le dejaba. Igual Tolstoi y los demás grandes rusos.
> 
> ...



Cierto eso que indicas, pasa igual con Ana Karenina que no deja de ser un culebrón por fascículos para mí sobrevalorado. Para eso mejor quedarse con la muerte de Iván illich.


----------



## Passenger (11 May 2021)

La última, Santiado Lorenzo, Los asquerosos. Me pareció sin luz y aburrido. Lo terminé porque sentí curiosidad por ver si el protagonista se moría de una puta vez. Además, el final apresurado, como si el autor estuviese harto de escribir.
Cuestionaré muy mucho en adelante las recomendaciones literarias de Carles Francino, el tonto ése.


----------



## Schopenhart (11 May 2021)

Alguien ha leído esto? Te deja el cuerpo lívido y el cerebro roto. Yo particularmente ya no leo nada que no vaya a afectar a mi visión del mundo. No estoy para perder el tiempo con bestsellers, antes os leo a vosotros en burbuja que me parecéis mucho más interesantes.


----------



## Pessoista (11 May 2021)

Schopenhart dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 656207
> 
> Alguien ha leído esto? Te deja el cuerpo lívido y el cerebro roto. Yo particularmente ya no leo nada que no vaya a afectar a mi visión del mundo. No estoy para perder el tiempo con bestsellers, antes os leo a vosotros en burbuja que me parecéis mucho más interesantes.



Es un grandísimo ensayo, pero hay que tener un cierto bagaje previo para poderle sacar todo el jugo (conocer algunos de los autores que cita y su pensamiento, etc). Para mi la verdad es que el libro fue un sopapo en toda la cara que me hizo plantearme cosas.


----------



## Schopenhart (11 May 2021)

Pessoista dijo:


> Es un grandísimo ensayo, pero hay que tener un cierto bagaje previo para poderle sacar todo el jugo (conocer algunos de los autores que cita y su pensamiento, etc). Para mi la verdad es que el libro fue un sopapo en toda la cara que me hizo plantearme cosas.



Yo hasta los veinte leí aventuras, hasta los treinta grandes clásicos, en ese momento, en mala hora tuve que encontrarme con Schopenhauer, a partir de ahí cuesta abajo y sin frenos. Todos se preguntan cómo vivir, algunos con historias, otros con ensayos más reconcentrados. Hasta a los estoicos tuve que leer para ver si encajaba, nada. Ahora me parecen hasta unos infantiles.


----------



## otroyomismo (11 May 2021)

Schopenhart dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 656207
> 
> Alguien ha leído esto? Te deja el cuerpo lívido y el cerebro roto. Yo particularmente ya no leo nada que no vaya a afectar a mi visión del mundo. No estoy para perder el tiempo con bestsellers, antes os leo a vosotros en burbuja que me parecéis mucho más interesantes.




Yo. Me parece cojonudo. Tiene la mejor definicion de lo que es una depresion. Entre los personajes reales de los que habla va intercalando otros ficticios y cuesta saber cuales son.
Sus relatos son de lo poquito de ficcion que he leido ultimamente. Eso si, hay que "espaciarlos" porque son "muy similares".


----------



## ELVR (11 May 2021)

Para variar, novelas sobrevaloradas pero con alguna historieta interna que es lo único que vale la pena:

- Soldados de Salamina. Mal empezamos, si ponemos títulos que no tienen nada que ver con el contenido. Pedante es la palabra. Se salva la breve historia del republicano que pasa por la guerra civil, la mundial en África y la acaba en Francia después de haber liberado París. Sinceramente, una novela entera sobre eso narrada con ese brío (lo cuenta todo una tercera persona) hubiera estado mucho mejor que lo del progre que investiga lo de Sánchez Mazas. 

- El Alienista. Tostón para encontrar un asesino en serie (hablo del "malo" no de Teddy Roosevelt) Se salva la narración de lo vivido ese personaje en la Guerra de Secesión. Como el ejemplo anterior, mucho más conciso, interesante y con más brío. De nuevo, ampliado, hubiera dado otra novela mucho mejor.


----------



## Supremacía (12 May 2021)

Una que me resultó pesada y aburrida fue _La familia de Pascual Duarte, _la cual tuve que leer por obligación. A veces pienso que, salvo raras excepciones, la literatura no es para mí, por eso prefiero el ensayo y la biografía. Leer diálogos, descripciones, situaciones y acciones que son producto de la imaginación de un autor no va mucho conmigo.


----------



## Libertyforall (12 May 2021)

A mi también me decepcionó bastante Cien años de aburrimiento. Tenía la espectativas muy altas y, finalmente, me terminó pareciendo un libro en el que se cuentan un montón de cosas que le pasan a una familia. No se dónde reside toda su magia.



Supremacía dijo:


> Una que me resultó pesada y aburrida fue _La familia de Pascual Duarte, _la cual tuve que leer por obligación. A veces pienso que, salvo raras excepciones, la literatura no es para mí, por eso prefiero el ensayo y la biografía. Leer diálogos, descripciones, situaciones y acciones que son producto de la imaginación de un autor no va mucho conmigo.



A mi me gustó bastante, me pareció muy sórdido. Con el que empecé también de ese autor es Mazurca para dos muertos. Me pareció demasiado aburrido, no llegue ni a 50 páginas, es un libro solo para gallegos.


----------



## Leandro lo (12 May 2021)

Moby dick, a sangre fría de capote, el perfume.
Mención especial a Inferno de Dan brown.No suelo leer ese tipo de libros pero me lo regalaron, recuerdo que estaba leyendo la parte en la que escapan del museo, esa parte fue para mi demasiado había una papelera justo al lado y no le pensé ni dos segundos y hice canasta con el libro.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (12 May 2021)

Supremacía dijo:


> Una que me resultó pesada y aburrida fue _La familia de Pascual Duarte, _la cual tuve que leer por obligación. A veces pienso que, salvo raras excepciones, la literatura no es para mí, por eso prefiero el ensayo y la biografía. Leer diálogos, descripciones, situaciones y acciones que son producto de la imaginación de un autor no va mucho conmigo.



Pues a mí me pareció brutal, en todos los sentidos. Quizá es cuestión de expectativas, porque esperaba una novelita sobre las dificultades de una familia pobre o algo así y me encontré con un relato sobre la vida de un personaje que no podía evitar ser violento. Y narrada de una forma que te transportaba a esa época.


Seguramente está bastante sobrevalorado, pero no se puede tomar de forma literal y tiene sus cosas. Cuando el principito descubre con decepción que hay más rosas que la única que había en su planeta (y que había mimado como si ésta fuese algo excepcional), por ejemplo, tras la tristeza comprende que lo que dotaba de algo especial a su planta no era su aspecto sino el tiempo que le había dedicado.


----------



## Clavisto (12 May 2021)

Una frase del Pascual que tengo grabada a fuego desde la primera vez que lo leí es cuando el chulo que está tirándose a la hermana del protagonista se encuentra con él por la calle y, midiéndose (se odian a muerte) bajo el sol, le suelta un "no me pises la sombra que te mato" que casi puedes sentirlo.

Gran novela.


----------



## Barruel (12 May 2021)

Moby Dick. Ahí hay algo así como 30 páginas seguidas describiendo las cicatrices del cachalote.

No sé... Entiendo que quiere expresar la fascinación del capitán por el animal, pero no es para mí...

El Pascual Duarte yo me lo leí del tirón en una tarde. El momento de la perra es memorable.


----------



## n_flamel (12 May 2021)

*Cien años de soledad*. Literatura para charos. La novela más sobrevalorada de la historia probablemente.


----------



## n_flamel (12 May 2021)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Normal. Hay que ir por libros, no autores. Yo aquí sigo a Rabokov.
> 
> De Joyce solo consideraba que mereciera la pena el Ulises, el resto nada.



Error. Es mucho mejor el Retrato del artista, de hecho es su mejor obra, que el Ulises.


----------



## Lake (12 May 2021)

James Ellroy en algunas de sus novelas policiacas como "Seis de los grandes" adopta un estilo seco y breve ,cortante, que encajaría con lo que se lee en este foro pero decepciona cuando lo comparas con su otra cara sofisticada y elaborada como "La Dalia negra" , es como si escribiera bajo el influjo nefasto de la cocaína .


----------



## sinosuke (12 May 2021)

Lake dijo:


> James Ellroy en algunas de sus novelas policiacas como "Seis de los grandes" adopta un estilo seco y breve ,cortante, que encajaría con lo que se lee en este foro pero decepciona cuando lo comparas con su otra cara sofisticada y elaborada como "La Dalia negra" , es como si escribiera bajo el influjo nefasto de la cocaína .
> Ver archivo adjunto 656917




En varias entrevistas ,Ellroy ha comentado que escogió a propósito ese estilo, pero solo para ese libro.

_"El estilo que desarrollé para Seis de los grandes es un estilo de oración directo, más corto que más largo, un estilo que es declarativo y feo, y está ahí, golpeándote en las narices. Era apropiado para ese libro, y solo para ese libro, porque es en la década de los 60"_


Aparte de eso, el estilo narrativo habitual de Ellroy necesita como un poco de "rodaje", para cogerle el punto y seguir la trama y sus cambios de ritmo.

Y su Trilogía Americana (América, Seis de los grandes, Sangre vagabunda) es una obra maestra. Una gozada de lectura.


Aunque sus últimas novelas , Perfidia y Esta tormenta, son un truñaco considerable. Infumables.

Se nota mucho que son escritas para hacer caja (hasta dudo de que las haya escrito él y no algún negro) y para pagarse los vicios de anfetas y coca.....



.


----------



## V. Crawley (12 May 2021)

Ludovicus dijo:


> En tristemente desparecida Fiera literaria le ponían fino. Y a P. Reverte y a la Grandes.



La crítica a Malena es un nombre de tango es una risión, buenísima.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (12 May 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> Error. Es mucho el Retrato del artista, de hecho es su mejor obra, que el Ulises.



Te estoy diciendo lo que dijo Rabokov. Bueno, no solo eso: para él era una obra de arte divina, la mayor del s. XX.



4:00 y ss


----------



## Supremacía (12 May 2021)

Leandro lo dijo:


> la parte en la que escapan del museo



¿Qué tiene de especial esa parte?


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (12 May 2021)

Knish77 dijo:


> El péndulo de Foucault, de Umberto Eco. Pestiñazooooo.



Me has recordado este truño que había conseguido olvidar a base de mucho esfuerzo. Gracias, Burbuja, por joderme la vida otro día más.


----------



## Leandro lo (13 May 2021)

Supremacía dijo:


> ¿Qué tiene de especial esa parte?



Creo recordar que era un cúmulo de situaciones tan ridículas y irreales que fue la gota que colmó el vaso. Pero vamos que lo que habia leido antes de esa parte también era infumable.
A ustec le gustó?


----------



## Leandro lo (13 May 2021)

Lake dijo:


> James Ellroy en algunas de sus novelas policiacas como "Seis de los grandes" adopta un estilo seco y breve ,cortante, que encajaría con lo que se lee en este foro pero decepciona cuando lo comparas con su otra cara sofisticada y elaborada como "La Dalia negra" , es como si escribiera bajo el influjo nefasto de la cocaína .
> Ver archivo adjunto 656917



AHora que lo mencionais, a mi la Dalia Negra me parece de lo mejor que he leido en novela negra policiaca. Tiene momentos realmente sordidos que hielan la sangre. Me pareció que Ellroy conoce bien de cerca esos ambientes.


----------



## s4d (13 May 2021)

X todo. No existe libro mas sobrevalorado.


----------



## Suburban2 (13 May 2021)

Lake dijo:


> James Ellroy en algunas de sus novelas policiacas como "Seis de los grandes" adopta un estilo seco y breve ,cortante, que encajaría con lo que se lee en este foro pero decepciona cuando lo comparas con su otra cara sofisticada y elaborada como "La Dalia negra" , es como si escribiera bajo el influjo nefasto de la cocaína .
> Ver archivo adjunto 656917





sinosuke dijo:


> En varias entrevistas ,Ellroy ha comentado que escogió a propósito ese estilo, pero solo para ese libro.
> 
> _"El estilo que desarrollé para Seis de los grandes es un estilo de oración directo, más corto que más largo, un estilo que es declarativo y feo, y está ahí, golpeándote en las narices. Era apropiado para ese libro, y solo para ese libro, porque es en la década de los 60"_
> 
> ...



Cuidaíto cuidaíto no me toqueis a Ellroy ehn...

Nah, en serio, aprecio leer vuestras críticas, solo añadir que el estilo "telegráfico" lo ha hecho suyo, eso es para mi es literatura pura. Me gustaria ver la entrevista donde dijo que tiene a 2 researchers full-time básicamente buscando datos en biblio y hemerotecas para dar la máxima vivacidad u credibilidad a la narración, lo cual consigue, no conozco autor que te meta tanto en la historia y en los tiempos que describe, y que explica que el estilo telegráfico lo va montando tipo collage, lo cual a veces es desconcertante y, paradójicamente se te hace larga la.lectura. 

Con la trilogia de American Underworld tuve que tener paciencia, pero hasta BLOOD'S A RoVER, que me parece el tomo mas débil, no me explico como no sacan un peliculón de eso.

Perfidia solo me empezó a gustar al final, y THIS STORM me está costando horrores, ir mas atrás todavia y alejarse de los tiempos que vivió me parece un error de elección por su parte.


----------



## Pollepolle (13 May 2021)

Hairat4ever dijo:


> Justine o los infortunios de la virtud. Chapa suprema sobre el bien y el mal en la sociedad. Coñaaaaaaazo, sexo y perversión en pequeño porcentaje



Esa novela es posible que se haya quedado un poco anticuada??


----------



## Pajarotto (13 May 2021)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Esa novela es posible que se haya quedado un poco anticuada??



Justine lo que pasa es que es repetitiva y machacona. Es siempre igual, Justine hace una buena acción y es humillada sexualmente. Así durante 200 páginas (o 150 no me acuerdo). Pues tu dirás. Yo creo que lo empezé pero acabé hasta los cojones.

De todas formas, Sade nunca ha sido una gran o buen escritor. No sé, no creo que nadie tenga grandes expectativas literarias leyendo Sade.


----------



## Supremacía (13 May 2021)

Leandro lo dijo:


> Creo recordar que era un cúmulo de situaciones tan ridículas y irreales que fue la gota que colmó el vaso. Pero vamos que lo que habia leido antes de esa parte también era infumable.
> A ustec le gustó?



Nunca la he leído, por eso pregunté por lo del escape del museo.


----------



## Supremacía (13 May 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Justine lo que pasa es que es repetitiva y machacona. Es siempre igual, Justine hace una buena acción y es humillada sexualmente. Así durante 200 páginas (o 150 no me acuerdo). Pues tu dirás. Yo creo que lo empezé pero acabé hasta los cojones.
> 
> De todas formas, Sade nunca ha sido una gran o buen escritor. No sé, no creo que nadie tenga grandes expectativas literarias leyendo Sade.



Yo leí _Justine _en una sola noche y con _Juliette _cayeron varias pajas, específicamente con la escena lésbica de Justine y la duquesa de Grillo.


----------



## Barney Crockett (13 May 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Justine lo que pasa es que es repetitiva y machacona. Es siempre igual, Justine hace una buena acción y es humillada sexualmente. Así durante 200 páginas (o 150 no me acuerdo). Pues tu dirás. Yo creo que lo empezé pero acabé hasta los cojones.
> 
> De todas formas, Sade nunca ha sido una gran o buen escritor. No sé, no creo que nadie tenga grandes expectativas literarias leyendo Sade.



El Marques es filosofia, no literatura, y ese es el espiritu en el que hay que leerlo.


----------



## Supremacía (13 May 2021)

En la película _Quills _hacen ver _Justine _como un libro pornográfico, cuando en realidad está lejos de serlo.


----------



## Ignadaptado (13 May 2021)

Con el Marqués de Sade siempre he tenido la sensación de que toda su obra no deja de ser una carta de odio hacia alguien (sus padres, su tutor, el cura...) que le jodió la infancia con el rollo cristiano. Es como si a cada línea que escribe estuviera diciendo "mirad cómo me meo en todo lo que me enseñasteis, hijos de puta".

Me recuerda a los niños-rata de este foro, votando a Vox sólo porque en el instituto tenían una profesora progre que les daba la matraca con el feminismo y los inmis.


----------



## Captain Julius (13 May 2021)

Me sorprende leer que algunos de los más encumbrados forieros tienen a Proust como un coñazo. Pero si es toda la literatura! Si a otros les parece cansina la descripción de 300 páginas para una fiesta en Guermantes, yo DISFRUTÉ (un verano raro, no tenía dinero ni coche, sólo la.playa y los 7 volúmenes de En busca..., los tres primeros traducidos por Pedro Salinas)digo que DISFRUTÉ como un enano colándome en los salones, en el bouduoir, en la más fina descripción del deseo y de los celos, en fin, en el tortuoso universo de Proust y su chófer Albertino.


----------



## Pollepolle (13 May 2021)

Leandro lo dijo:


> Moby dick, a sangre fría de capote, el perfume.
> Mención especial a Inferno de Dan brown.No suelo leer ese tipo de libros pero me lo regalaron, recuerdo que estaba leyendo la parte en la que escapan del museo, esa parte fue para mi demasiado había una papelera justo al lado y no le pensé ni dos segundos y hice canasta con el libro.



El perfume es una de las mejores novelas de toda la historia.


----------



## Schopenhart (13 May 2021)

Suburban2 dijo:


> Cuidaíto cuidaíto no me toqueis a Ellroy ehn...
> 
> Nah, en serio, aprecio leer vuestras críticas, solo añadir que el estilo "telegráfico" lo ha hecho suyo, eso es para mi es literatura pura. Me gustaria ver la entrevista donde dijo que tiene a 2 researchers full-time básicamente buscando datos en biblio y hemerotecas para dar la máxima vivacidad u credibilidad a la narración, lo cual consigue, no conozco autor que te meta tanto en la historia y en los tiempos que describe, y que explica que el estilo telegráfico lo va montando tipo collage, lo cual a veces es desconcertante y, paradójicamente se te hace larga la.lectura.
> 
> ...



Veracidad. Reverte también se vanagloria de realizar un trabajo de investigación minucioso, en mi opinión eso no tiene nada que ver con literatura y no suele ser garantía para encumbrarlo como obra maestra. Es como el actor que se ve oscarizado por su capacidad de engordar y adelgazar. Es lo que Haydn a Mozart.


----------



## Libertyforall (13 May 2021)

Os estoy leyendo y tenéis mucha razón con eso de que con el tiempo uno deja de leer pa hacerse el chulo @Actor Secundario Bob ,. @Lemmy es Dios .

Hombre, yo creo que uno nunca lee para hacerse el chulo, lo que pasa es que cuando eres joven y llevas leídos, pues yo que se, 15 libros de calidad media y de repente te metes un mastodonte de estos universales, pues lo flipas en colores. Alucinas con los primeros, luego ya el factor sorpresa comienza a desaparecer. A mi me gusta mucho Anna Karenina, pero porque fue el primer que leí de ese palo. Si hubiera comenzado por otros, yo creo que tendría otra opinión.

---------------------------------------

Dos decepciones para mi fueron Rojo y Negro, de Stendhal e Historia de dos ciudades, de Dickens. NO ESTOY DICIENDO CON ESTO QUE SEAN MALOS. DIGO QUE ESA CORRIENTE NO ES PARA MI. Son libros muy muy descriptivos. Estamos hablando de páginas enteras describiendo una habitación.


----------



## Hairat4ever (13 May 2021)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Esa novela es posible que se haya quedado un poco anticuada??



Hombre, supongo que se puede decir que si. Lo cierto es que lo pillé en la editorial "sonrisa vertical" con veinte años sólo por el morbo.


----------



## Paparajote (13 May 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Dos decepciones para mi fueron Rojo y Negro, de Stendhal e Historia de dos ciudades, de Dickens. NO ESTOY DICIENDO CON ESTO QUE SEAN MALOS. DIGO QUE ESA CORRIENTE NO ES PARA MI. Son libros muy muy descriptivos. Estamos hablando de páginas enteras describiendo una habitación.



A mí Rojo y Negro me gustó mucho, pero en cambio La Cartuja de Parma me pareció muy aburrido. El comienzo con la batalla está muy bien, pero luego me pareció que divagaba y lo tuve que dejar, no me enganchó. Quizá sean ambos de estilo muy distinto, pero la Cartuja lo he intentado dos veces con años de por medio y no ha habido manera. Y que conste que no necesito libros en que haya mucha acción y pasen muchas cosas: por ejemplo, me encantó "Hambre" de Knut Hamsun, que es un libro en que pasa poca cosa en cuanto a acción propiamente dicha.


----------



## cebollo (13 May 2021)

Paparajote dijo:


> A mí Rojo y Negro me gustó mucho, pero en cambio La Cartuja de Parma me pareció muy aburrido. El comienzo con la batalla está muy bien, pero luego me pareció que divagaba y lo tuve que dejar, no me enganchó. Quizá sean ambos de estilo muy distinto, pero la Cartuja lo he intentado dos veces con años de por medio y no ha habido manera.



Mi experiencia y mis recuerdos son parecidos. 

Me gustó mucho Rojo y negro pero creo que es un libro que no está envejeciendo bien. Es la historia de un curita o seminarista ligon y eso hasta hace poco era un argumento atrevido, irreverente, morboso. Entre 1880 y 1930 fue un libro casi erotico. Para un lector actual joven todo eso no existe. 

La cartuja de Parma es la historia de dos parejas. La pareja joven y guapa es muy sosa. La pareja madura es más interesante e inteligente pero no tiene glamour. Los fans de la novela dicen que las dos parejas se complementan pero para mi no es así. Ninguna de las dos es satisfactoria y tampoco lo es el cuarteto.


----------



## Clavisto (13 May 2021)

Pollepolle dijo:


> El perfume es una de las mejores novelas de toda la historia.



Yo no diría tanto peo sí que es buena. Y aún mejores son sus novelas cortas (o cuentos largos) "El contrabajo", "La paloma" y "La historia del señor Stommer" Aquí alcanza un nivel muy alto.


----------



## Pollepolle (13 May 2021)

Clavisto dijo:


> Yo no diría tanto peo sí que es buena. Y aún mejores son sus novelas cortas (o cuentos largos) "El contrabajo", "La paloma" y "La historia del señor Stommer" Aquí alcanza un nivel muy alto.



El de la Paloma no lo aguante y eso no que estaba para nada mal escrito pero la historia me parecia una gilipollez. Me has sacado una decepcion literaria sin enterarme.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 May 2021)

Lorenzo lamas el rey de las pajas!!!


----------



## Captain Julius (13 May 2021)

Lo interesante de la Cartuja de Parma es que comienza cuando termina la novela.


----------



## cebollo (13 May 2021)

El túnel, no me gustó mucho y además el estilo me pareció impropio de una novela con cierto prestigio. El autor quiere ser intensito pero no tiene mucho vocabulario:
- Les contaré una cosa grotesca que me pasó una grotesca noche en la que fui al restaurante grotesco que hay en...

Soy muy fan de Agatha Christie pero reconozco que tiene varios libros muy malos. Destino desconocido o En el hotel Bertram se salvan del ridículo por los pelos. Y Los cuatro grandes no se salva.


----------



## Clavisto (13 May 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> El túnel, no me gustó mucho y además el estilo me pareció impropio de una novela con cierto prestigio. El autor quiere ser intensito pero no tiene mucho vocabulario:
> - Les contaré una cosa grotesca que me pasó una grotesca noche en la que fui al restaurante grotesco que hay en...
> 
> Soy muy fan de Agatha Christie pero reconozco que tiene varios libros muy malos. Destino desconocido o En el hotel Bertram se salvan del ridículo por los pelos. Y Los cuatro grandes no se salva.



Los cuatros grandes es su peor libro con diferencia. El Bertram me gustó por la ambientación del hotel, aunque la trama es muy débil.


----------



## Ludovicus (13 May 2021)

s4d dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 657258
> 
> 
> 
> X todo. No existe libro mas sobrevalorado.



Creo que encabeza la clasificación.


----------



## Ludovicus (13 May 2021)

Paparajote dijo:


> A mí Rojo y Negro me gustó mucho, pero en cambio La Cartuja de Parma me pareció muy aburrido. El comienzo con la batalla está muy bien, pero luego me pareció que divagaba y lo tuve que dejar, no me enganchó. Quizá sean ambos de estilo muy distinto, pero la Cartuja lo he intentado dos veces con años de por medio y no ha habido manera. Y que conste que no necesito libros en que haya mucha acción y pasen muchas cosas: por ejemplo, me encantó "Hambre" de Knut Hamsun, que es un libro en que pasa poca cosa en cuanto a acción propiamente dicha.



Has leído Pan, la otra gran novela de Hamsun? Una maravilla.


----------



## Clavisto (13 May 2021)

Ludovicus dijo:


> Has leído Pan, la otra gran novela de Hamsun? Una maravilla.



Crema. Un jrande, nazi o no nazi. Y La bendición de la tierra" (que sé te dejó frío) es una de mis favoritas. A pesar de que, como bien me dijiste, "no pasa nada"


----------



## Salsa_rosa (13 May 2021)

Muy buena Pan. La escena cuando



Spoiler



le vuela la cabeza al perrv



Brvtal

Venía de leer Hambre y pensaba que el título de Pan era algo parecido.


----------



## Bye Felicia (13 May 2021)

Un mundo feliz
El lobo estepario

Sobrevaloradísimos.


----------



## V. Crawley (13 May 2021)

Clavisto dijo:


> Los cuatros grandes es su peor libro con diferencia.



De hecho, ella se refería a él como "ese podrido libro". Lo odiaba. Creo que lo escribió en un momento muy malo de su vida, cuando murió su madre y su marido la puteó hasta que consiguió el divorcio.


----------



## Schopenhart (13 May 2021)

Bye Felicia dijo:


> Un mundo feliz
> El lobo estepario
> 
> Sobrevaloradísimos.



Coincido. Pero un mundo feliz puede ser el germen de un inicio de un TOC de descubrimiento de matrix. Y el lobo, es un querer volver al útero materno por la actitud nihilista del personaje que no puede con el peso de su yo. Sugiere que cada individuo puede tener diferentes personalidades, más de dos, tres,... la psiquiatría ha demostrado más tarde que no funciona así. No me voy a extender en esto porque no viene al hilo.


----------



## Clavisto (13 May 2021)

V. Crawley dijo:


> De hecho, ella se refería a él como "ese podrido libro". Lo odiaba. Creo que lo escribió en un momento muy malo de su vida, cuando murió su madre y su marido la puteó hasta que consiguió el divorcio.



Entonces coincido con ella tanto por abajo como por arriba: en mi opinión "La casa torcida" es su mejor obra y una de las mejores novelas del siglo XX.


----------



## cebollo (13 May 2021)

Releer es arriesgado, el mismo libro que te deslumbró de joven te puede parecer muy inferior 15 años después. En mi caso, me pasó con Pedro Páramo, Drácula o La conciencia de Zeno.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (13 May 2021)

Yo nunca he releído ninguna novela, ni pienso hacerlo. Me quedo con la primera sensación que me produjo.


----------



## tv eye (13 May 2021)

El pvto Charles Bukowski. Como atiquense tiene un pase, como escritor, increíblemente sobrevalorado. Y lo leí con 20 años, si lo leo hoy, no paso de la página 10.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (13 May 2021)

Aquí van las mías. Alguna me dejo en el tintero pero es porque mi mente, afortunadamente, tuvo piedad de mí y las habrá olvidado:

- El guardián entre el centeno: muchos lo han nombrado ya. Nada más que decir.
- La insoportable levedad del ser: insoportable era leerse las mierdas existencialistas de estos petardos
- El señor de los anillos: abro paraguas pero el rollo elfos y gnomos siempre me ha aburrido muchísimo, y eso que géneros como la fantasía, ciencia-ficción y horror me gustan, pero Tolkien se me atraganta; con ese maniqueísmo, descripciones largas y aburridas y criaturitas.
- La luna es una amante cruel (Heinlein): tenía expectativas con Heinlein por su rollo libertario y tal pero el libro me pareció un tostón; no pude acabarlo
- Las partículas elementales (Houllebecq): me cae bien Houllebecq y tal pero una cosa es leer entrevistas y artículos y otra literatura. No empaticé con ningún personaje y tampoco odié a ninguno; indiferencia absoluta, de lo peor que te puede pasar con una novela. Y el rollo sexual no me escandaliza en absoluto.
- A sangre fría: cómo una historia tan prometedora puede ser tan plomiza
- El viejo y el mar: concuerdo con otros foreros aquí
- Dune: Abro paraguas nuevamente pero vaya coñazo por dios
- Las edades de Lulú: no me preguntéis cómo acabe leyendo esta mierda. Era chortina, creía que había que leerlo todo y estaría aburrida. Desde entonces ODIO profundamente a la CHARO de Almudena Grandes y sus fantasías sexuales de charo de mierda camufladas como literatura.

Coincido con @sinosuke en El lobo estepario.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (13 May 2021)

Doc Brown dijo:


> Yo este no lo he leído pero me leí Demian y por su culpa no volví a darle una oportunidad a Herman Hesse.
> 
> En su momento pensé en leerme Demian-El lobo estepario- Siddhartha, en ese orden, pero me "defraudó" tanto el primero que ahí acabó para mi Herman Hesse, al menos hasta el día de hoy, en un futuro no se si volveré a darle una nueva oportunidad.



A mis padres les gusta mucho Hesse pero tengo la impresión de que si no perteneciste a la generación de los 70 no lo vas a pillar, que no resuena con la juventud de ahora; en definitiva, que está pasado de moda.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (13 May 2021)

Bye Felicia dijo:


> *Un mundo feliz*
> El lobo estepario
> 
> Sobrevaloradísimos.



Me deja usted descolocada. Ese libro es brutal. De todo ha de haber, está claro. Con todo respeto se lo digo.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (13 May 2021)

tv eye dijo:


> El pvto Charles Bukowski. Como atiquense tiene un pase, como escritor, increíblemente sobrevalorado. Y lo leí con 20 años, si lo leo hoy, no paso de la página 10.



Era un pésimo escritor. Su valor no es literario, desde luego. 

Miller era una copia a la americana de Céline. Se nota demasiado. 

Ah, John Fante. Bastante mejor que Bukowski, lo recomiendo.


----------



## Clavisto (13 May 2021)

tv eye dijo:


> El pvto Charles Bukowski. Como atiquense tiene un pase, como escritor, increíblemente sobrevalorado. Y lo leí con 20 años, si lo leo hoy, no paso de la página 10.



Descubrí a Bukowski hace más de veinte años y todavía hoy me sigue gustando y mucho. Pocos, muy pocos, saben imprimirle esa viveza a los diálogos. En él no hay ni tiempos muertos ni bombonas de oxígeno que nadie ha pedido. Es directo, es crudo y es sensible. Es un gran escritor.


----------



## Angelillo23 (13 May 2021)

1Q84, concretamente el último libro. Pierde el ritmo totalmente, y bueno, el final a mi me dejó igual.


----------



## Doc Brown (13 May 2021)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> A mis padres les gusta mucho Hesse pero tengo la impresión de que si no perteneciste a la generación de los 70 no lo vas a pillar, que no resuena con la juventud de ahora; en definitiva, que está pasado de moda.



No lo se, el caso es que a veces me gustaban algunas reflexiones de los personajes pero era leer el párrafo siguiente y lo estropeaba todo. Con tanta tontería mística, y eso sin mencionar la homosexualidad patente de Sinclair, porque que quereis que os diga a mi al terminar el libro me quedó la sensación de que Sinclair era un pedazo de bujarrón de mil demonios (con todo el respeto a los bujarras que no tengo nada en contra de ellos)


----------



## Clavisto (13 May 2021)

_pasaron unos meses. no volví al bar. hubo juicio, pero el gobierno eximió de toda culpa a von B. y a su máquina. me trasladé a otra ciudad. lejos. y un día estaba sentado en la peluquería y cogí una revista pornográfica. había un anuncio:

«¡Hinche su propia muñequita! veintinueve dólares noventa y cinco.

goma resistente, muy duradera. cadenas y látigos incluidos en el lote.

un bikini, sostén, bragas, dos pelucas, barra de labios y un tarrito de poción de amor incluidos. von Brashlitz Co.».

envié un pedido. a un apartado de Massachusetts. también él se había trasladado.

el paquete llegó al cabo de unas tres semanas. fue bastante embarazoso porque yo no tenía bomba de bicicleta, y me puse muy caliente cuando saqué todo aquello del paquete. tuve que bajar a la gasolinera de la esquina y utilizar la bomba de aire.

hinchada tenía mejor pinta. grandes tetas, un culo. inmenso.

-¿qué es eso que tiene ahí, amigo? -me preguntó el de la gasolinera.

-oiga, oiga, yo le he pedido prestado un poco de aire. soy un buen cliente, ¿no?

-bueno, bueno, puede coger el aire. pero es que no puedo evitar la curiosidad… ¿qué tiene ahí?

-¡vamos, déjeme en paz! -dije.

-¡DIOS MIO! ¡que TETAS! ¡mire, mire!

-¡ya las veo, imbécil!

le dejé con la lengua fuera, me eché el chisme al hombro y volví a casa. me metí en el dormitorio.

aún estaba por plantearse la gran cuestión…

abrí las piernas buscando algún tipo de abertura.

von B. no lo había hecho mal del todo.

me eché encima y empecé a besar aquella boca de goma. de cuando en cuando echaba mano a una de las gigantescas tetas de goma y la chupaba. le había puesto una peluca amarilla y me había frotado con la poción de amor toda la polla. no hizo falta mucha poción de amor, con la del tarro habría para un año.

la besé apasionadamente detrás de las orejas, le metí el dedo en el culo y le di sin parar. luego la dejé, di un salto, le encadené los brazos a la espalda, con el candadito y la llave, y le azoté el culo de lo lindo con los látigos.

¡dios mío, voy a volverme loco! pensé.

después de azotarla bien, volví a metérsela. follé y follé. era más bien aburrido, la verdad. imaginé perros follando con gatas; imaginé dos personas follando en el aire mientras caían de un rascacielos. imaginé un coño grande como un pulpo, reptando hacia mí, apestoso, anhelante de orgasmo. recordé todas las bragas, rodillas, piernas, tetas y coños que había visto. la goma sudaba; yo sudaba.

-¡te amo, querida! -susurré jadeante en sus oídos de goma.

me fastidia admitirlo, pero me obligué a eyacular en aquella sarnosa masa de goma. no se parecía en nada a Tanya.

cogí una navaja de afeitar y destrocé el artefacto. lo tiré donde las latas vacías de cerveza._


----------



## diogenes de sinope (13 May 2021)

Luz de agosto de William Faulkner.

Razones obvias: el cabo Gutiérrez consideraba una falta gravísima su plagio y eso desató grandes expectativas que fueron defraudadas.


----------



## Doc Brown (13 May 2021)

tv eye dijo:


> El pvto Charles Bukowski. Como atiquense tiene un pase, como escritor, increíblemente sobrevalorado. Y lo leí con 20 años, si lo leo hoy, no paso de la página 10.



Para entender a Bukowski hay que ser un "Hank Chinaski" de la vida. Su libro La senda del perdedor está en mi top 10 de libros favoritos.


----------



## diogenes de sinope (13 May 2021)

Cygnus Saint dijo:


> No me extraña que la basura intelectual del foro tenga esa opinión de ese libro. American Psycho es una pequeña maravilla que te queda grandísima, a ti y al 90% del foro.





Cygnus Saint dijo:


> La vida es muy corta para terminar un libro o una serie o lo que sea que no te guste.



Pide ignore....


----------



## Fiodor (13 May 2021)

Supremacía dijo:


> _Pedro Páramo. _Qué puta mierda tan aburrida. Dos veces comencé _El corazón de las tinieblas _y en ambas fui incapaz de terminarla, aunque no tanto por la trama, que ya ni siquiera recuerdo, sino porque otras lecturas me distrajeron. Lo mismo me pasó con _El proceso, _de Kafka, el cual empecé una vez y nunca lo acabé.
> 
> Por el contrario, hay novelas que he iniciado y no las he soltado ni un instante hasta acabarlas, como _Los miserables _(tardé 18 días seguidos en concluirla) y _La fiesta del Chivo, _a pesar de que nunca había leído a Vargas Llosa.



Hace muchos años, leí "Pedro Páramo" y también me pareció un coñazo, aunque afortunadamente es una novela corta...

Tampoco me gustó "Industrias y andanzas de Alfanhuí" de Sánchez Ferlosio. Leí el libro después de haber disfrutado con la historia de "Jarama", pero me aburrió.

Por último, uno de los escritores que más me gusta leer, Vargas Llosa, pegó un patinazo con "Travesuras de la niña mala". Una historia que es muy previsible desde el principio, antes de la mitad del libro ya sabes lo que va a pasar. Además, no me parecía el estilo propio de Vargas Llosa, es como si por contrato se hubiera visto obligado a presentar un libro en corto plazo y colara esto... Lo único curioso es que durante la historia se presentan todo tipo de perversiones sexuales. Me imagino a algunos mojigatos leyendo el libro y haciéndose cruces...


----------



## Clavisto (13 May 2021)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Aquí van las mías. Alguna me dejo en el tintero pero es porque mi mente, afortunadamente, tuvo piedad de mí y las habrá olvidado:
> 
> - El guardián entre el centeno: muchos lo han nombrado ya. Nada más que decir.
> - La insoportable levedad del ser: insoportable era leerse las mierdas existencialistas de estos petardos
> ...



Houellebecq escribe muy bien. Una cosa es que a algunos le resulte epatante, repetitivo, frío y todo lo que se quiera pero es un gran escritor. Y como mi idea de la vida es muy cercana a la suya he de decir que es el único escritor vivo que sigo con placer y expectación. No hay novela suya que no admire, y esa de la que hablas es una de mis favoritas y para más inri con la que le descubrí (gracias, Arrabal). Su última obra, "Seratonina", es una bestialidad, quizá la mejor de todas.

"A sangre fría", que ha sido mentada varias veces en este gran hilo del amigo Yavestruz, me gustó mucho. Creo que lo hizo muy bien, como debe hacerse en esos casos. Está claro que trasluce una cierta compasión por los asesinos, pero no tanta como se ha dicho. Y ni mucho menos pinta como paletos motosierrables a la familia asesinada, ni de coña.


----------



## Clavisto (13 May 2021)

Doc Brown dijo:


> Para entender a Bukowski hay que ser un "Hank Chinaski" de la vida. Su libro La senda del perdedor está en mi top 10 de libros favoritos.



Efectivamente: para coger la cresta de la onda Bukowski se ha de haber _bibido_ como él. Recuerdo una descripción de la habitación al despertar de una noche de borrachera salvaje que me puso los pelos de punta.


----------



## sinosuke (13 May 2021)

Bye Felicia dijo:


> *Un mundo feliz*
> El lobo estepario
> 
> Sobrevaloradísimos.




Un mundo feliz me gustó mucho cuando lo leí (de adolescente) pero reconozco que está muy sobrevalorado.

En mi opinión, el Huxley primerizo de Los escándalos de Crome, o de relatos como El pequeño Arquímedes, Fogonazos, Mi primer smoking, Tras los fuegos artificiales, etc. parece un escritor más maduro (y mejor escritor!) que el Huxley tardío de La Isla (truñaco plomizo)

A saber si sus "experimentaciones" con el lsd no le dejaron medio pallá..........





Añado libro que se me hizo pesado y muy, muy decepcionante:

-Matadero Cinco de Vonnegut
















Por cierto, va a gustos claro, pero algunos de los libros que se han citado aquí como plomizos a mi me parecen obras maestras, tipo

-El viejo y el mar...Los monólogos del viejo con el pez, o con sus manos me parecen crema, hoygan

-Cien años de soledad. Enganche total con el realismo mágico. Leído casi del tirón.

-A sangre fría. Impactante. La releí 3 o 4 veces. Dick y Perry.

-Rojo y negro. La Cartuja de Parma............obras maestras absolutas...!






.


----------



## cebollo (13 May 2021)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Miller era una copia a la americana de Céline. Se nota demasiado.



No sé si hubo copia o quien fue antes pero Trópico de cáncer y Viaje al fondo de la noche me resultaron muy parecidas, cierto. 

Y aún siendo muy parecidas me gustó más Trópico de cáncer. El autor-narrador Miller se me hizo más alegre y simpático. La amargura resabiada de Celine me gustó menos.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (13 May 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> No sé si hubo copia o quien fue antes pero Trópico de cáncer y Viaje al fondo de la noche me resultaron muy parecidas, cierto.
> 
> Y aún siendo muy parecidas me gustó más Trópico de cáncer. El autor-narrador Miller se me hizo más alegre y simpático. La amargura resabiada de Celine me gustó menos.



Por lo que he leído, Miller empezó a escribir el Trópico mientras trabajaba como corrector en un periódico americano en Paris. Parece ser (no sé si está documentado) que se encontró con el manuscrito de Viaje en 1931 y lo dejó tan impactado que reescribió lo que llevaba de novela y adaptó ese estilo. Céline la publicó en 1932 y Miller en 1934.

Céline se referió a él como "uno de mis plagiarios". (Cartas desde la cárcel)


----------



## Clavisto (13 May 2021)

Otra cosa curiosa son las filias y las fobias apriorísticas que uno adopta leyendo a sus autores favoritos. Por ejemplo, y ahora que hablamos de Bukowski, Miller, Celine y Fante. 

Hank no soportaba a Miller, lo consideraba poco menos que un tratante literario; y yo, viendo que a él no le gustaba papá, jamás lo leí. Sí probé a Fante (Pregúntale al polvo), uno de sus escritores favoritos y...no volví a leer nada de él. Años más tarde me metí con Céline ("el mejor escritor de la historia" y protagonista en su última novela) y este sí que me gustó: "Muerte a crédito" es la puta caña.


----------



## sepultada en guano (13 May 2021)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> El Villorrio. Me lo terminé para poder decir que había leído algo de Faulkner. Nunca más.
> 
> Con Proust me fue peor. Por el camino de Swan. No pude pasar de la página cincuenta.



Es que te tienes que leer la colección entera de En busca de...


----------



## cebollo (13 May 2021)

Clavisto dijo:


> Otra cosa curiosa son las filias y las fobias apriorísticas que uno adopta



Hablando de fobias y prejuicios hay libros y autores que me niego a leer. No sé explicar por qué. Me pasa con Rayuela, con En el camino o con Arturo Pérez Reverte.


----------



## Don Redondón (13 May 2021)

La Torre oscura. Después de enlazar con todos los libros, hacer una historia perfecta durante más de 10k páginas, va y la caga con el final


----------



## sepultada en guano (13 May 2021)

Captain Julius dijo:


> Me sorprende leer que algunos de los más encumbrados forieros tienen a Proust como un coñazo. Pero si es toda la literatura! Si a otros les parece cansina la descripción de 300 páginas para una fiesta en Guermantes, yo DISFRUTÉ (un verano raro, no tenía dinero ni coche, sólo la.playa y los 7 volúmenes de En busca..., los tres primeros traducidos por Pedro Salinas)digo que DISFRUTÉ como un enano colándome en los salones, en el bouduoir, en la más fina descripción del deseo y de los celos, en fin, en el tortuoso universo de Proust y su chófer Albertino.



Ciertamente.
Yo también me sumergí un verano en el buen Marcel.
Parece que realmente el señor Proust tenia un chófer italiano que se lo follaba con la aquiescencia de la esposa de éste.


----------



## sepultada en guano (13 May 2021)

Paparajote dijo:


> A mí Rojo y Negro me gustó mucho, pero en cambio La Cartuja de Parma me pareció muy aburrido. El comienzo con la batalla está muy bien, pero luego me pareció que divagaba y lo tuve que dejar, no me enganchó. Quizá sean ambos de estilo muy distinto, pero la Cartuja lo he intentado dos veces con años de por medio y no ha habido manera. Y que conste que no necesito libros en que haya mucha acción y pasen muchas cosas: por ejemplo, me encantó "Hambre" de Knut Hamsun, que es un libro en que pasa poca cosa en cuanto a acción propiamente dicha.



El rojo y el negro es para mí alucinante. Me gusta mucho Stendhal y, en general todo el diecinueve francés. También Balzac y la Comedia Humana, aunque tiene partes un poco espesitas.


----------



## V. Crawley (13 May 2021)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Las edades de Lulú: no me preguntéis cómo acabe leyendo esta mierda. Era chortina, creía que había que leerlo todo y estaría aburrida. Desde entonces ODIO profundamente a la CHARO de Almudena Grandes y sus fantasías sexuales de charo de mierda camufladas como literatura.







__





La Fiera Literaria






www.lafieraliteraria.com


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (13 May 2021)

V. Crawley dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



    ¡Gran crítica! Totalmente de acuerdo; es pornografía baratuza y mal escrita para charos y marujas con ínfulas.


----------



## V. Crawley (13 May 2021)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> ¡Gran crítica! Totalmente de acuerdo; es pornografía baratuza y mal escrita para charos y marujas con ínfulas.



¿Te la has leído entera? Hay un enlace al pdf al final del texto. Yo esta novela empecé a leerla y no me gustó el principio, no veo nada de erótico en descripciones de ojetes, pero leí Malena, y la crítica que le hicieron en esa web me pareció muy malvada y divertida.


----------



## Lux Mundi (13 May 2021)

Memorias de Adriano, tostón. 
El Príncipe de Maquiavelo, pero no os enfadeis mucho. 
Los pilares de la Tierra. 
La conspiración Dante, este libro me lo regalaron y ya me pilló en una época en la que los libros no me atrapaban tanto como antes, y he devorado libros como si fuera una adicción, terminar uno y a por otro.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (14 May 2021)

s4d dijo:


> X todo. No existe libro mas sobrevalorado.



Es una estupidez. Pero tampoco es famoso por ser bueno, sino porque se encontró en posesión de un gran número de asesinos.

Yo creo que sí existe un libro más sobrevalorado:







Dicen que es el libro más vendido en nuestro idioma fuera de la biblia. No sé qué clase de subnormales pueden amar un pedazo de mierda tan estúpido. Probablemente la mayoría mujeres.

El puto pastor español andalú llamado Santiago. Qué pedazo de excremento en forma de libro. Qué desperdicio de papel, pobres árboles.


----------



## s4d (14 May 2021)

Coelho, Bucay y demas gurus de todo a cien deberian estar fuera de concurso o chapamos el hilo.
Son otra liga.


----------



## Paparajote (14 May 2021)

Ludovicus dijo:


> Has leído Pan, la otra gran novela de Hamsun? Una maravilla.



Sí, también me gustó mucho. 

"Bendición de la tierra" la tengo pendiente, en cambio.


----------



## Paparajote (14 May 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> El rojo y el negro es para mí alucinante. Me gusta mucho Stendhal y, en general todo el diecinueve francés. También Balzac y la Comedia Humana, aunque tiene partes un poco espesitas.



Comencé un libro de la Comedia Humana y me pareció soporífero. Ese realismo del diecinueve en general no es para mí, con alguna excepción.


----------



## Disolucion (14 May 2021)

- Kafka en la orilla de Murakami.
Tuve que terminarlo para un tertulia. Si lo tengo cerca le hinco el tocho en el cerebelo.


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (14 May 2021)

"Cowboy de medianoche". Soy incondicional de la película. La novela, comprada por un euro, tenía una prosa horrible, o al menos muy mal traducida.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (14 May 2021)

Paparajote dijo:


> Comencé un libro de la Comedia Humana y me pareció soporífero. Ese realismo del diecinueve en general no es para mí, con alguna excepción.



El mejor Zola. Naturalismo manda.


----------



## Paparajote (14 May 2021)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> El mejor Zola. Naturalismo manda.



De Zola me han hablado muy bien del "Teresa Raquin", lo atacaré un día de estos.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (14 May 2021)

Paparajote dijo:


> De Zola me han hablado muy bien del "Teresa Raquin", lo atacaré un día de estos.



Y tan bien. Novelaza.


----------



## Ignadaptado (14 May 2021)

Paparajote dijo:


> De Zola me han hablado muy bien del "Teresa Raquin", lo atacaré un día de estos.



Buena novela, de las primeras novelas negras del Naturalismo.

Otra decepción fue la primera novela que leí de Hemingway, "Al romper el alba", una novela póstuma que acabó el hijo. Se trata de una novela autobiográfica en que el hijoputa de Hemingway va por África haciendo de paleto escopetero matalobos, pero como es un yanqui rico, en vez de "paleto asesino de mierda" los negritos le llaman "Bwana" porque es blanco y les suelta guita. A su lado tiene a una zorra que está empeñada en cazar a un pobre león "porque lo ama": es decir, mierda pseudomística de cazadores para justificar lo que no es sino una barbarie de psicópatas y paletos.
Lo dejé a la mitad, y sólo vino a confirmarme lo que ya intuía de Hemingway: Un gilipollas que va de hombre de mundo y super vitalista, que presumía de conocer muy bien a los españoles porque comía paella y corría los sanfermines.

El típico yanqui con pasta que mientras los llaman "Mister", "Bwana" y cosas así, por detrás dicen "vamos a ver cuanta pasta le podemos sacar al gringo gilipollas éste".


----------



## UNGERN (14 May 2021)

"La montaña del alma" de Gao Xingjian.

La sinopsis que había en la contraportada me sedujo pero una vez empecé a leer me pareció un tostón. Intenté darle cancha pero cuando llevaba un cuarto de novela y seguía igual desistí.


----------



## sepultada en guano (14 May 2021)

Paparajote dijo:


> Comencé un libro de la Comedia Humana y me pareció soporífero. Ese realismo del diecinueve en general no es para mí, con alguna excepción.



¿No? ¿Nada de Balzac, de Zola, de Stendhal? Incluso _Madame Bovary_ que es en el fondo la primera descripción en el mundo de la literatura de una loca del coño decimonónica, fue en su tiempo un pelotazo, no tanto por lo que dijeran los puretas del agua bendita sino por su carácter rabiosamente moderno para la época.


----------



## sepultada en guano (14 May 2021)

Paparajote dijo:


> De Zola me han hablado muy bien del "Teresa Raquin", lo atacaré un día de estos.



Sip.
Lo que pasa con los libros es que tienen que venirte en el momento justo.
Cuando es así, leer es un placer de dioses.
Si no tienes en ese momento la cabeza para lo que estás leyendo, resulta una tarea fastidiosa.

Yo soy relectora. Me encanta tener libros en casa durante años y volverlos a leer cinco o diez años después... y cada vez es distinto, para lo bueno y para lo malo.


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 May 2021)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Es una estupidez. Pero tampoco es famoso por ser bueno, sino porque se encontró en posesión de un gran número de asesinos.
> 
> Yo creo que sí existe un libro más sobrevalorado:
> 
> ...





Cuando dicen "es el libro más vendido del mundo" "del siglo", "del planeta", etc...¿no será una táctica de marketing?. Detrás de un best Seller hay una publicidad bestial. 
A mi me cuesta creer que algo que ha sido escrito por el subnormal de Paulo Coelho esté solo a un puesto detrás de la Biblia ( en el mismo idioma).
No me lo creo.


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 May 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> A mí con la literatura me ha pasado eso; que la ventana de oportunidad para disfrutar del género novelístico me pareció tremendamente corta... En apenas 3 o 4 años, entre los 16 y los 20, pasé de leer novelita juvenil (principalmente mierda de Reinos Olvidados) a novelas ya para adultos (Dostoievski, Henry Miller, Milan Kundera, etc.), y a partir ya de los 21 o 22, el 99% de novelas me parecían infumables... Los diálogos sobre todo, se me hacían pueriles, pretenciosos, etc.
> 
> Es como si mi sentido crítico se hubiera hiperdesarrollado durante esos años, y a partir de ahí, imposible disfrutar de la narrativa como antes.
> 
> Por eso, a la pregunta del hilo, la respuesta es: todo lo que lea ahora. El lobo estepario, por ejemplo, que lo pillé siendo ya adulto, me pareció una soberana mierda. O el guardián entre el centeno.





Joder, es tal que así. La etapa de devora libros creo que tiene una fecha de caducidad. A mi me pasó al llegar a los 30 años, que mis ganas de leer libros decayeron en picado cuando iba desde los 20 hasta los 30 a libro por mes. Aunque empecé bien joven, con 13 años, a embarcarme en la literatura que siempre me apasionó. La libros me llegaban además en momentos clave, que era lo que molaba. 

Luego con los años el sentido crítico se desarrolla, no te tragas ya muchas mierdas y escritores que te podían gustar se han vuelto pedantes que hacen libros insufribles.
La literatura también tiene mucha propaganda, opinión personal del autor, etc. 
Y las modas, que hace quince años solo había en las estanterías libros de ilumminatis y masones ensalzando la temática (que encima devoré). 

Ahora no me leería algunos de los los libros que antes me gustaron.


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 May 2021)

Schopenhart dijo:


> Don Quijote, mala mala mala, encumbrada sin motivo, sin gracia, sin interés, con errores, lenta y escrita por un jetas.
> La Odisea, dejando de lado su valor histórico, no aporta nada.




El Quijote es un coñazo, hay que decirlo. Aunque me gusta que una obra en español sea universal. 

Me lo leí en el instituto, bueno, no me lo terminé de leer porque no fui capaz, aprobé aquel examen de milagro.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (14 May 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> A mí con la literatura me ha pasado eso; que la ventana de oportunidad para disfrutar del género novelístico me pareció tremendamente corta... En apenas 3 o 4 años, entre los 16 y los 20, pasé de leer novelita juvenil (principalmente mierda de Reinos Olvidados) a novelas ya para adultos (Dostoievski, Henry Miller, Milan Kundera, etc.), y a partir ya de los 21 o 22, el 99% de novelas me parecían infumables... Los diálogos sobre todo, se me hacían pueriles, pretenciosos, etc.
> 
> Es como si mi sentido crítico se hubiera hiperdesarrollado durante esos años, y a partir de ahí, imposible disfrutar de la narrativa como antes.
> 
> Por eso, a la pregunta del hilo, la respuesta es: todo lo que lea ahora. El lobo estepario, por ejemplo, que lo pillé siendo ya adulto, me pareció una soberana mierda. O el guardián entre el centeno.



A mi me paso parecido, era un voraz lector sin discriminacion ninguna desde que aprendi a a leer. Llegue a 18-19 desesperado por nuevos titulos y muy dificil de impresionar. En los ultimos tiempos, debido a tener que leer basura por obligacion, he intentado ser mas picky ... sin exito, pues cualquier cosa que me llama la atencion minimamente acaba en mis manos ... despues lo que pasa es que se acumula y no las leo. Para componer el problema, tengo acceso a ''uncorrected proofs'' de las editoriales, lo cual aumenta mi auto-estimita macaca ...Menos uno de Warren Ellis, todo absolute garbage..... No se si sera tu caso, a grosso modo.


----------



## Ludovicus (14 May 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> ¿No? ¿Nada de Balzac, de Zola, de Stendhal? Incluso _Madame Bovary_ que es en el fondo la primera descripción en el mundo de la literatura de una loca del coño decimonónica, fue en su tiempo un pelotazo, no tanto por lo que dijeran los puretas del agua bendita sino por su carácter rabiosamente moderno para la época.



Ya que la mencionas, Madame Bovary es otra de mis grandes decepciones. Y también, aunque menos, Ana Karenina.


----------



## Ludovicus (14 May 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> El Quijote es un coñazo, hay que decirlo. Aunque me gusta que una obra en español sea universal.
> 
> Me lo leí en el instituto, bueno, no me lo terminé de leer porque no fui capaz, aprobé aquel examen de milagro.



Es que era un disparate hacérselo leer a adolescentes. Yo entonces no lo leí. Luego lo leí con 25 años en unas cuatro semanas y me encantó y volví a leerlo con treinta y tantos.


----------



## Clavisto (14 May 2021)

Ludovicus dijo:


> Es que era un disparate hacérselo leer a adolescentes. Yo entonces no lo leí. Luego lo leí con 25 años en unas cuatro semanas y me encantó y volví a leerlo con treinta y tantos.



Ni te imaginas el odio que le cogí al Buscón de Quevedo de oírselo contar al mariconazo foca de profesor que teníamos. Y ahora me descojono con él aunque en ocasiones es como si estuviera viendo a aquel capullo.


----------



## Silverado72 (14 May 2021)

Uno de Faulkner, ni recuerdo el titulo, algo de una boba, un impotente y una mazorca de maiz...

También muy flojo El Hereje de Delibes. Verdadero horror, El Manuscrito Carmesi del Gala ( no lo compre yo, alguna de las feminas de la familia ) disfrute arrojandolo al contenedor de reciclaje y tal vez hubiera hecho una pira si hubiera tenido terreno a mano.


----------



## cebollo (14 May 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Uno de Faulkner, ni recuerdo el titulo, algo de una boba, un impotente y una mazorca de maiz...



Santuario.


----------



## sepultada en guano (14 May 2021)

Ludovicus dijo:


> Ya que la mencionas, Madame Bovary es otra de mis grandes decepciones. Y también, aunque menos, Ana Karenina.



Pues a mi tampoco me enganchó demasiado, pero entiendo que haya llegado a ser un clásico, al establecer un canon que ha perdurado en un determinado tema.
Tal vez las vicisitudes de Emma a los ojos de hoy parezcan un poco indigestas, pero en su momento fue brutal.
Anna Karenina tampoco mucho, igual es que no me pilló en el momento apropiado.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (14 May 2021)

Clavisto dijo:


> Houellebecq escribe muy bien. Una cosa es que a algunos le resulte epatante, repetitivo, frío y todo lo que se quiera pero es un gran escritor. Y como mi idea de la vida es muy cercana a la suya he de decir que es el único escritor vivo que sigo con placer y expectación. No hay novela suya que no admire, y esa de la que hablas es una de mis favoritas y para más inri con la que le descubrí (gracias, Arrabal). Su última obra, "Seratonina", es una bestialidad, quizá la mejor de todas.
> 
> "A sangre fría", que ha sido mentada varias veces en este gran hilo del amigo Yavestruz, me gustó mucho. Creo que lo hizo muy bien, como debe hacerse en esos casos. Está claro que trasluce una cierta compasión por los asesinos, pero no tanta como se ha dicho. Y ni mucho menos pinta como paletos motosierrables a la familia asesinada, ni de coña.



En mi caso no fue tanto la calidad o no de su prosa. Fue más bien que no empaticé con ninguno de los personajes de Las partículas elementales. Que la visión del mundo y la naturaleza humana que le conozco al autor por artículos y entrevistas luego no lo vi reflejado de una manera cautivadora o interesante. Me resultó todo muy frío y plano. Pero esto no es más que mi opinión personal.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (14 May 2021)

Clavisto dijo:


> Efectivamente: para coger la cresta de la onda Bukowski se ha de haber _bibido_ como él. Recuerdo una descripción de la habitación al despertar de una noche de borrachera salvaje que me puso los pelos de punta.



Bukowski es divertidísimo. Me encanta su visión cínica de la vida, sus historias de borracho y lo poco que se toma en serio. Sin pretenderlo da unas lecciones de vida que ya quisieran para sí escritores pretenciosos; intelectuales puros que, en realidad, han vivido poco. La senda del perdedor y Cartero son dos grandes libros.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (14 May 2021)

UNGERN dijo:


> "La montaña del alma" de Gao Xingjian.
> 
> La sinopsis que había en la contraportada me sedujo pero una vez empecé a leer me pareció un tostón. Intenté darle cancha pero cuando llevaba un cuarto de novela y seguía igual desistí.



Me lo leí hace algunos años y VAYA TOSTÓN.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (14 May 2021)

Ludovicus dijo:


> Ya que la mencionas, Madame Bovary es otra de mis grandes decepciones. Y también, aunque menos, Ana Karenina.





sepultada en guano dijo:


> Pues a mi tampoco me enganchó demasiado, pero entiendo que haya llegado a ser un clásico, al establecer un canon que ha perdurado en un determinado tema.
> Tal vez las vicisitudes de Emma a los ojos de hoy parezcan un poco indigestas, pero en su momento fue brutal.
> Anna Karenina tampoco mucho, igual es que no me pilló en el momento apropiado.



Yo tuve que leer Madame Bovary como parte de una clase de la Universidad y me acabó encantando. Emma es tan real que impresiona; me atrevo a decir que es uno de los personajes mejor construidos de la Literatura, y eso que me caía fatal, pero no podía parar de leer sobre su desintegración moral y su espiral de 'porqueyolovalguismo'. Es una loca del coño premium, y Flaubert la retrató maravillosamente.


----------



## Ludovicus (14 May 2021)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Yo tuve que leer Madame Bovary como parte de una clase de la Universidad y me acabó encantando. Emma es tan real que impresiona; me atrevo a decir que es uno de los personajes mejor construidos de la Literatura, y eso que me caía fatal, pero no podía parar de leer sobre su desintegración moral y su espiral de 'porqueyolovalguismo'. Es una loca del coño premium, y Flaubert la retrató maravillosamente.



Precisamente eso me disgustó de la novela: la tía es una perfecta imbécil, y me alegré cuando se quita de en medio. Nunca he entendido por qué Flaubert dijo aquello de "Madame Bovary soy yo".


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (14 May 2021)

Ludovicus dijo:


> Precisamente eso me disgustó de la novela: la tía es una perfecta imbécil, y me alegré cuando se quita de en medio. Nunca he entendido por qué Flaubert dijo aquello de "Madame Bovary soy yo".



Tu postura es perfectamente válida. A mí, por contra, no me molesta que el protagonista sea reprobable, siempre que esté bien construido.
Respecto a la frase, supuestamente es porque el libro en su momento fue un escándalo, hasta el punto de que Flaubert fue llevado a juicio por inmoralidad. La sociedad de su momento quedó escandalizada por la vida disoluta de Emma. Como el personaje está tan bien construido casi que fue tomada como 'real', hasta el punto de que muchos creían que Flaubert en realidad estaba retratando a alguien conocido, a una mujer de carne y hueso (aunque sí parece ser que se inspiró en un caso real publicitado por la prensa de la época unos años antes de la finalización de la novela). Una mujer de verdad a quien querían sentar en el banquillo para ser juzgada. Con esa frase creo que lo que Flaubert quería decir es que Emma no existía como tal, que era una creación de su mente, un producto de su ingenio. Esa es mi impresión.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (14 May 2021)

Hay algo muy a tener en cuenta, y es que para que un libro conecte contigo tienes que leerlo cuando esteis en el mismo nivel de frecuencia, si no no le sacarás todo el partido posible.


----------



## Fiodor (14 May 2021)

sinosuke dijo:


> -El ruido y la furia de Faulkner. Frustrante. No me enteraba una mierda. Era como estar leyendo algo sin sentido alguno.



Empecé a leer "El ruido y la furia" y pensé lo mismo, qué cojones estoy leyendo... Estaba a punto de dejar de leerlo, así que decidí leer una sinopsis del libro. Ahí me di cuenta de que había cuatro capítulos en los que se narraba la historia de forma subjetiva, y en cada capítulo era un personaje diferente de la familia el que la narraba... El cabrón de Faulkner decidió que el protagonista del primer capítulo sería el retrasado mental, con lo que volvía loco al lector y con pocas ganas de seguir... Después de leer la sinopsis acabé el libro y la sensación que me dejó fue buena. Aunque a veces sea molesto, se agradece que haya autores que intenten innovar y ofrezcan una historia, o una forma de contarla, diferente al resto de escritores...


----------



## Doc Brown (14 May 2021)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Hay algo muy a tener en cuenta, y es que para que un libro conecte contigo tienes que leerlo cuando esteis en el mismo nivel de frecuencia, si no no le sacarás todo el partido posible.



Estoy de acuerdo en un 99%, salvo alguna excepción, claro está. Yo tengo un imán para libros "oportunos", siempre que suelo escoger un libro para leer lo hago al azar y casi siempre doy con algún libro que me viene de perlas para mi momento actual.

Voy añadiendo a un excel libros que me pueden interesar y cuando termino una lectura escojo de dicha lista sin seguir ningún orden concreto. Por ejemplo, una semana me leo una novela, a la siguiente uno de divulgación científica y a la siguiente un ensayo filosófico. No soy de leer solo un género o tipo específico de libro.


----------



## sepultada en guano (14 May 2021)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Yo tuve que leer Madame Bovary como parte de una clase de la Universidad y me acabó encantando. Emma es tan real que impresiona; me atrevo a decir que es uno de los personajes mejor construidos de la Literatura, y eso que me caía fatal, pero no podía parar de leer sobre su desintegración moral y su espiral de 'porqueyolovalguismo'. Es una loca del coño premium, y Flaubert la retrató maravillosamente.



Claro, pero es la primera loca del coño de la literatura universal.

Es un personaje muy bien construido y muy muy moderno, rupturista en su contexto histórico.


----------



## sepultada en guano (14 May 2021)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Hay algo muy a tener en cuenta, y es que para que un libro conecte contigo tienes que leerlo cuando esteis en el mismo nivel de frecuencia, si no no le sacarás todo el partido posible.



Exactamente.

Incluso cuando lo relees cinco años después, es como si fuera otro libro.


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 May 2021)

Ludovicus dijo:


> Es que era un disparate hacérselo leer a adolescentes. Yo entonces no lo leí. Luego lo leí con 25 años en unas cuatro semanas y me encantó y volví a leerlo con treinta y tantos.




Igual tendré que darle una oportunidad, un español debería leer El Quijote. Con unos 17 años que tenía cuando me obligaron a leerlo me pareció un coñazo.


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 May 2021)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Hay algo muy a tener en cuenta, y es que para que un libro conecte contigo tienes que leerlo cuando esteis en el mismo nivel de frecuencia, si no no le sacarás todo el partido posible.




Se reduce todo a esto mismo. Mis libros favoritos llegaron a mis manos en el momento justo.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (14 May 2021)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> A mi me paso parecido, era un voraz lector sin discriminacion ninguna desde que aprendi a a leer. Llegue a 18-19 desesperado por nuevos titulos y muy dificil de impresionar. En los ultimos tiempos, debido a tener que leer basura por obligacion, he intentado ser mas picky ... sin exito, pues cualquier cosa que me llama la atencion minimamente acaba en mis manos ... despues lo que pasa es que se acumula y no las leo. Para componer el problema, tengo acceso a ''uncorrected proofs'' de las editoriales, lo cual aumenta mi auto-estimita macaca ...Menos uno de Warren Ellis, todo absolute garbage..... No se si sera tu caso, a grosso modo.



No, no es mi caso porque yo nunca he tenido esa pulsión tan acentuada de leer narrativa. Ni de leer narrativa, ni de ver películas, ni de tragarme series, dicho sea de paso. Tengo una ligera aversión innata a amoldarme a un marco narrativo que me proponga alguien que no sea yo mismo.

Ya desde mi infancia he preferido montarme mis películas mirando mapas, o incluso dibujando mis propios mapas, que pasar por el puto aro de historias ajenas que cortan las alas de mi imaginación.

Ya sé que parece muy pretencioso lo que digo, pero no es una cosa de la que presumir, porque realmente la capacidad de disfrutar te queda muy mermada. Creo que mi mente es excesivamente crítica y sistemática, amén de que debe de haber ahí ciertos traumas de infancia que me hacen asociar relatos externos con el dolor y la humillación, por eso seguramente siempre he preferido libros donde el saber esté ordenado y sistematizado como atlas, enciclopedias, manuales diagnósticos de psiquiatría (  ), etc.

Mi etapa de leer narrativa fue corta y escasa en libros, y en cuanto entró internet en mi casa, ya mi mente sistematizadora encontró mil entretenimientos más satisfactorios en internet.


----------



## Supremacía (15 May 2021)

Creo que este vidrio queda muy bien aquí: 


No tiene nada que ver con el tema, pero siempre que veo al hijo de puta ese de Pantomima Full no puedo dejar de pensar que le da un aire a mi papá. Algo en sus facciones o en sus gestos me lo recuerda mucho.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (15 May 2021)




----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (15 May 2021)

Supremacía dijo:


> Creo que este vidrio queda muy bien aquí:
> 
> 
> No tiene nada que ver con el tema, pero siempre que veo al hijo de puta ese de Pantomima Full no puedo dejar de pensar que le da un aire a mi papá. Algo en sus facciones o en sus gestos me lo recuerda mucho.



Parece una parodia de este imbécil:


----------



## Xequinfumfa (15 May 2021)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> 4:00 y ss



Tenía acento para hablar el inglés. 
Lo flipas. Un genio.


----------



## destru (15 May 2021)

El nombre del viento, quizás tuve demasiadas expectativas.


----------



## Nepotista (15 May 2021)

Es Papá Goriot, ¿Cesar Birotteua no la leíste? Yo lo empecé por verlo en un vídeo de Bastos y no me decepcionó.


----------



## Supremacía (15 May 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Parece una parodia de este imbécil:



Y hasta menciona _El guardián entre el centeno. _


----------



## Supremacía (15 May 2021)

Acabo de recordar que una de las obras más asquerosas, repugnantes y detestables que he leído en mi vida es _Esperando a Godot. _Antes de leer el libro vi una obra de teatro sobre él y ahí empezó mi repulsión. Los dos actores estaban disfrazados de payasos y la gente se carcajeaba con los diálogos, pero a mí no me sacaron ni una puta risita.


----------



## Kovaliov (15 May 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Mi mayor fracaso como lector es El Castillo. Lo he empezado varias veces y nunca he pasado de la página 40. Otra que he dejado a medias dos veces, Las olas.
> 
> Si leí enteras y me aburrieron mucho: Bajo el volcán, La cartuja de Parma, El corazón de las tinieblas, Lejos de África, Memorias de Adriano.



A mi todas esas me parecen soberbias, menos bajo el volcán.

Ojalá tuviera otra vida para volver a leerlas todas, pero desde v que empezó la pandemia no puedo salir de burbuja.


----------



## sepultada en guano (15 May 2021)

Ese es el de unas hijas que se avergüenzan del padre ¿no?
Muy realista.


----------



## mataresfacil (15 May 2021)

Todo el mundo ha tenido decepciones literarias, generalmente con libros consagrados que cuando caen en tus manos acabas pensando que mas fu que fa. Todas las obras de arte no son para todo el mundo, y me parece bien que asi sea. Muchos de los libros nombrados no los he leido y algunos de los que si pues me han parecido buenos o muy buenos, tambien hay que entender que no podemos realmente juzgar con la vision de hoy, excepto en su conjunto, libros tan grandes que marcan cambio de epocas, "El Quijote" que mas que para ser leido esta para ser comprendido al igual que muchos clasicos. Con los libros tambien pasa que es importante el momento al que te enfrentas a ellos, las grandes obras universales no tienen el mismo sabor con 25 años o menos, los libros obligados en educacion, cosa que odio, que en la madurez de la vida, incluso cerca del final de esta.

Explicado esto dire que toda mi vida he sido un lector voraz, sobre todo en mi juventud y leia todos los estilos y casi de todas las epocas, cientos, miles de libros, muchos olvidados aunque si me los ponen dealnte seguramente sabria el argumento que tratan. A medida que fui creciendo mis intereses giraron y acabe leyendo ensayo o libros de tematica especifica, desde libros de divulgacion cientifica a nutricion, pero la novela la abandone totalmente.

En mi casa se sigue leyendo a diario, no imagino una vida sin hacerlo y me han acosenjado multitud de titulos y he intentado volver a la novela en bastantes ocasiones aconsejado por gente que me hablaba de tal o cual autor, o de tal saga que era la octava maravilla y tal.

A partir de aqui decepciones muchas, sino todas:

Libros de fantasia: 
Cancion de hielo y fuego, decepcion.
Harry Potter, decepcion.
El nombre del viento, decepcion.
La primera ley, decepcion.
Cosas de Reverte, decepcion.
Cosas de escritoras españolas, no leo nada, decepcion.
Novela policiaca, ni lo intento, decepcion.

Evidentemente empiezo y nos las acabo, el record lo tiene el nombre del viento con no mas de 20 paginas.

Se me olvidaba la novela historica, dicen que hay cosas chulas en España y que relatan batallas tremendamente bien, sobre todo de la epoca de los romanos, no los he leido y no puedo opinar, decepcion.

Bueno ya pueden continuar decepcionandome.


----------



## Libertyforall (15 May 2021)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Todo el mundo ha tenido decepciones literarias, generalmente con libros consagrados que cuando caen en tus manos acabas pensando que mas fu que fa. Todas las obras de arte no son para todo el mundo, y me parece bien que asi sea. Muchos de los libros nombrados no los he leido y algunos de los que si pues me han parecido buenos o muy buenos, tambien hay que entender que no podemos realmente juzgar con la vision de hoy, excepto en su conjunto, libros tan grandes que marcan cambio de epocas, "El Quijote" que mas que para ser leido esta para ser comprendido al igual que muchos clasicos. Con los libros tambien pasa que es importante el momento al que te enfrentas a ellos, las grandes obras universales no tienen el mismo sabor con 25 años o menos, los libros obligados en educacion, cosa que odio, que en la madurez de la vida, incluso cerca del final de esta.
> 
> Explicado esto dire que toda mi vida he sido un lector voraz, sobre todo en mi juventud y leia todos los estilos y casi de todas las epocas, cientos, miles de libros, muchos olvidados aunque si me los ponen dealnte seguramente sabria el argumento que tratan. A medida que fui creciendo mis intereses giraron y acabe leyendo ensayo o libros de tematica especifica, desde libros de divulgacion cientifica a nutricion, pero la novela la abandone totalmente.
> 
> ...



Vayase al ensayo. Encontrará mucha más calidac. Sé de lo que hablo.

Poner a una feminista a escribir de Cleopatra, meter escenas de amor porque sí, meter al típico personaje afeminadillo como contraposión al alfa, meter escenas de teatro porque sí... con todo eso: ¿qué puede salir mal?


----------



## Kwas (15 May 2021)

Satori dijo:


> en EEUU la novela que tiene fama de que muchos empiezan y muy pocos terminan es Moby Dick.



No sé si lo he comentado ya en este foro, pero a mí Moby Dick me entusiasmó.


----------



## Kwas (15 May 2021)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Los que decís que ya no leeis novela, que leer novela a partir de los 40 es de gilipollas, ¿qué leeis? ¿Tochacos de Historia? ¿La biografía de Esperanza Aguirre? ¿O pasais los días viendo vídeos de youtube? Simple curiosidad.
> 
> Otro libro que dejé por rayante: "La broma infinita" de David Foster Wallace.



Pues ahora leo no ficción: publicística, ensayo, historia, biografía... A mí a los 45 me llegó la crisis y pasé de devorar novelas a no soportar la mayoría y considerarlo una pérdida de tiempo...


----------



## Salsa_rosa (15 May 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Tenía acento para hablar el inglés.
> Lo flipas. Un genio.



Totalmente. Te dícen que es el Dr. William Shawcross, profesor emérito de literatura inglesa y eslava en la universidad de Cambridge y te lo crees. 

Yo creo que en la historia de la literatura pocos casos debe haber de un autor que haya alcanzado tal grado de perfección en una lengua no nativa, como Rabokov con el inglés.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (15 May 2021)

Kwas dijo:


> Pues ahora leo no ficción: publicística, ensayo, historia, biografía... A mí a los 45 me llegó la crisis y pasé de devorar novelas a no soportar la mayoría y considerarlo una pérdida de tiempo...



Yo al revés. De jovenzuelo me tragaba tochacos de filosofía, política, sociología y todas esas ramas. Ahora no me leería ni un librito de 100 páginas. Como ya sé qué clase de pocilga es este mundo, mi interés ha disminuído a cerca de 0. Con la wiki es suficiente para salir del paso. 

Ahora solo me interesa la ficción.


----------



## Kwas (15 May 2021)

No voy a añadir nada nuevo, todas mis decepciones ya están compartidas aquí por otros foreros:
La sombra del viento: infumable, insípida, pretenciosa.
El hereje: qué nos importa cómo manifieste el orgasmo la mujer del protagonista y que tenga o no vello en sus partes? 
Las edades de Lulú: sólo la leí (o empecé, ni recuerdo si la terminé) porque me insistieron mucho. Mal escrita, insustancial, mala como novela y mala como novela erótica. Una y no más de la Grandes y semejantes.
Los pilares de la tierra: "léela, engancha que no la puedes dejar...". A la segunda vez que el autor habla de kilómetros en la Inglaterra medieval lo dejé (era casi al principio y ya había varias cosas en el libro que me fastidiaban).
El jinete polaco: también por recomendación. Fue la novela que me hizo dejar de leer novela... Con eso creo que lo digo todo.


----------



## Kwas (15 May 2021)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Yo al revés. De jovenzuelo me tragaba tochacos de filosofía, política, sociología y todas esas ramas. Ahora no me leería ni un librito de 100 páginas. Como ya sé qué clase de pocilga es este mundo, mi interés ha disminuído a cerca de 0. Con la wiki es suficiente para salir del paso.
> 
> Ahora solo me interesa la ficción.



Interesante evolución justamente al contrario de la mía. También tiene su lógica.


----------



## Kovaliov (15 May 2021)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Yo al revés. De jovenzuelo me tragaba tochacos de filosofía, política, sociología y todas esas ramas. Ahora no me leería ni un librito de 100 páginas. Como ya sé qué clase de pocilga es este mundo, mi interés ha disminuído a cerca de 0. Con la wiki es suficiente para salir del paso.
> 
> Ahora solo me interesa la ficción.



La lucidez es el privilegio de la edad. Cuando se aprende algo es imposible desaprenderlo.


----------



## Disolucion (15 May 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Parece una parodia de este imbécil:



Video de confirmacion.

Habia fundadas sospechas, ya no, definitivamente, gilipollas.


----------



## Don Pelayo (15 May 2021)

Kwas dijo:


> Pues ahora leo no ficción: publicística, ensayo, historia, biografía... A mí a los 45 me llegó la crisis y pasé de devorar novelas a no soportar la mayoría y considerarlo una pérdida de tiempo...



Pues así estoy ya con ya 29 

¿será grave, doctor?


----------



## Salsa_rosa (15 May 2021)

Y luego dicen que en España no se lee. Estamos todos aquí o qué??


----------



## Salsa_rosa (15 May 2021)

Yimi, tienes un ratio mensajes/zankitos tremendo. Congrats. Cómo lo haces?


----------



## Lux Mundi (15 May 2021)

No me he leído nada de la saga Harry Potter y me da pereza la idea de hacerlo, no me atrae en absoluto. Tampoco he visto sus películas, no me interesan. Hablo con la gente y todo el mundo se ha leído algun libro de Harry Potter o todos. 

La Sombra del Viento tampoco, tengo el libro por ahí heredado y paso de leerlo. No me atrae. 

A mi las modas que se vuelven bestsellers me dan muchísima pereza aunque hace igual quince años me leía muchísimos libros de este tipo dependiendo de la temática. 

Hay bestsellers que no se comprenden su boom, no me matéis, que ya he visto algún comentario a favor por aquí, pero a mí El Perfume no me pareció la hostia, eso sí, me encanta como describe los olores de los sitios, parece que estés viendo realmente las escenas, las descripciones del autor son cojonudas, muy bien reflejados en la película también esas escenas de podredumbre. 
No digo que sea malo ni mucho menos (es un buenísimo libro), pero no lo veo tan tan tan como lo ponen. 

He disfrutado más de libros considerados "pobres" que son facilitos y nada pretenciosos, mucho más que bestsellers u obras legendarias. 
He leído a escasos autores míticos consagrados, salvo lo obligado por estudios, la corriente la del XIX no va conmigo, ni la del 27. De esas épocas me gustó El Árbol de la Ciencia de Baroja, que es muy bueno y me gusta como describe Madrid y a su gente. 
Vamos, que recuerdo que me entusiasmaba más leerme un libro del rollo egipcio de Christian Jacq que algo de Clarín, aunque este blasfemando posiblemente, pero los gustos son los gustos y como los culos, cada uno tiene el suyo. 
Cuando me mandaban leer autores clásicos en el instituto buff, pereza, Clarín, Jardiel Poncela, lo siento por la blasfemia, pero por obligación se lee muy mal. Aunque gracias a que me entraba para un examen, descubrí a Delibes con El Camino, entre mis favoritos más favoritos, me faltó llorar al final, se lo presté a mi madrina para que se entretuviera por las tardes y lo terminó igual que yo, con nostalgia, a punto de llorar. Es precioso. Dos veces me lo leí antes del examen, que recuerdos ese libro. 
De esa época otro descubrimiento leer por obligación, El Bosque Animado, de Wenceslao Fernández Flórez, otros de mis fetiches. Me lo prestó un compañero para que me lo leyera antes del examen y nunca se lo devolví por mi malísima cabeza entonces. Espero que me perdonara. Muy fan de las historias de Fendetestas, Fiz de Cotovelo, Gudelia y la niña Pilara, yo estaba en la adolescencia, no sabía qué era la Santa Compaña hasta leer ese libro. 

Leer por obligación es un coñazo, pero hay descubrimientos cojonudos y así he dado con unos pocos libros. Leer por moda me resulta otro coñazo, en este plan pocos descubrimientos buenos he tenido, salvo que un libro se haya puesto de moda y su temática me lleve a descubrir otro libro no tan conocido y muchísimo mejor.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (15 May 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Parece una parodia de este imbécil:



¿Pero quién es el imbécil éste???  Le encanta El guardián entre el centeno y él lo llama The catcher in the rye.

Gilipollas detected.


----------



## Kwas (15 May 2021)

Bueno, soy un bicho raro. Adoro Moby Dick. Me encantó El Criticón de Gracián. Me leí el Quijote cuando ya lo habían quitado de la lista obligatoria del instituto y se podía sustituir por alguna novelita corta del siglo XX... También me he leído la Biblia entera: una vez de corrida por la historia contada, y ahora la releo ya despacio meditándola. Lo dicho, bicho raro.


----------



## Kwas (15 May 2021)

Voto por un hilo de los libros que nos han cambiado la vida. A mí, entre otros, El conocimiento inútil de Revel.


----------



## pandiella (15 May 2021)

Inyusto dijo:


> Me pasó más o menos igual. Ahora mismo para leerme un libro de más de 400 páginas lo tengo que ver muy claro.



con la edad interesa menos la ficción


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (15 May 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Dracula de Bram Stoker---> menudo folletín alargado hasta la náusea. Páginas y páginas de absolutamente nada de interés. Me quedo con sus cuentos cortos mil veces mil.
> 
> American Psycho--> una basura de libro escrita como el culo - se dedica a dar una retahila de marcas- con millones de páginas de relleno. Por no tener no tiene ni arco de personaje ni historia desenvolupada. Oh oh es que la postmodernidad no lo necesita!! Anda a la mierda!! Una gilipollez como un templo, que aún no sé porqué es popular esta novela. Supongo que caerá en el olvido de los tiempos merecidamente. Lo que más me jode es que me compré el puto libro de mierda.
> 
> La brevedad es una disciplina a cultivar. Sobretodo cuando no se tiene nada que decir.










IJO DE PVTA.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (15 May 2021)

Matadero 5, el título y el argumento prometían pero se queda en nada, igual que la peli.


Ídem con El corazón de las tinieblas, me resultó aburridísima, pretenciosa y vacía.


Neuromante, ininteligible desde el primer al último párrafo.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (15 May 2021)

Kwas dijo:


> Bueno, soy un bicho raro. Adoro Moby Dick. Me encantó El Criticón de Gracián. Me leí el Quijote cuando ya lo habían quitado de la lista obligatoria del instituto y se podía sustituir por alguna novelita corta del siglo XX... También me he leído la Biblia entera: una vez de corrida por la historia contada, y ahora la releo ya despacio meditándola. Lo dicho, bicho raro.



Es usted un héroe


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (15 May 2021)

Memorias de Adriano, estaba muy interesado en la historia por aquella época en que calló en mis manos, decepción total, no se puede hacer peor, uno se pregunta como pueden llegar a publicar semejantes mierdas, quizá sea algún tipo de conspiración para que la gente odie el leer.


Los gustos masónicoliterarios de Perez-Reverte como Galdós o Dumas son todos basura, otra decepción bien grande.


----------



## Clavisto (15 May 2021)

Pues yo no me arrepiento de haber disfrutado libros que ahora se han quedado en casi nada. Igual que con la música, las pelis, los amigos o las mujeres; incluso del sin número de borracheras. ¿Para qué? ¿Acaso aún hoy soy capaz de llegar al fondo de las causas que me llevaron hasta allí? No. Pero hoy soy mejor que entonces, me conozco mejor y sin sentirme en paz conmigo mismo voy sobrellevándolo bastante bien para lo que podía haber sido. Todo aquello fue necesario por la sencilla razón de que no fue de otra manera. ¿Qué sentido tiene estar juzgándose a uno mismo como cualquier político correcto de la vida hace con los muertos? Mis otros yos murieron hace tiempo aunque sin duda alguna su huella permanece en mi. ¡Claro que todo resulta ridículo si uno lo mira desde la distancia adecuada! Lo que hoy todavía amas llegará a resultarte indiferente. Tal vez la pérdida de vitalidad conlleve la verdadera salud. Quizá el exceso de fuerza obnubile el buen juicio. O puede que ahora piense así porque ya no puedo pensar y vivir como antes. De todas formas me encuentro bien y, cuidándome, siento que estoy en la mejor forma de mi vida, tanto mental como física. Ya no puedo destrozar sin pagar un alto precio; ya no tengo el buen ánimo de acabar a cualquier precio un libro empezado; ya no veo películas, tan sólo muy de vez en cuando y cada vez más antiguas; ya no tengo amigos, pero no me torturo por ello; y ya no le doy la brasa al corazón a causa de las mujeres. Todo lo acepto. Todo mientras tenga mi rincón donde por unas horas vivir como yo quiero que, en definitiva (bien lo veo ahora) es lo que siempre quise.

¿Por qué arrepentirse?


¡Y que viva Zaratustra, coño!


----------



## Fausto1880 (15 May 2021)

Y ahora eres tú el que resbala...

Papá Goriot era un retrato magnífico del padre protector hasta la náusea. Del padre humillado por sus hijas al extremo y que las sigue amando. Del amor que nos lleva a cometer errores a sabiendas.
Cuando lo leí intuía que estaba viendo personas de verdad. Con los años, esa intuición se convirtió en seguridad. He visto muchos "papá Goriot". Y lloró por ellos.


----------



## Fausto1880 (15 May 2021)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> ...
> 
> Ahora solo me interesa la ficción.



Es lo único que se acerca mínimamente a la realidad.

Si quieres saber cómo son de verdad los seres humanos, debes sumergirte en las fábulas o los textos fantásticos, al estilo del "Señor de los anillos" o Narnia.


----------



## Fausto1880 (15 May 2021)

Kovaliov dijo:


> La lucidez es el privilegio de la edad. Cuando se aprende algo es imposible desaprenderlo.



Que Dios le conserve la memoria, Kovaliov.


----------



## Fausto1880 (15 May 2021)

No, no es algo que crea. Lo sé porque lo he vivido de cerca. No es un conocimiento que pueda transmitir a quien no lo ha visto.
No somos iguales, ni de lejos. Nos parecemos mucho más aparentemente que en el interior. Por eso fracasa miserablemente la educación de masas, examinando por igual a gente incapaz de calcular con otros incapaces de imaginar, con serias dificultades para la memorización, la visión de los colores, el manejo de las manos o la percepción del ánimo de sus compañeros.
Para el varón normal, ciego a esas diferencias, una buena forma de ver cómo es realmente la sociedad donde vive son los textos muyyy fantásticos. No está leyendo sobre elfos, duendes, minotauros, magos, orcos o trolls. Está leyendo sobre distintos tipos de personas, con las que se cruza diariamente. Está leyendo sobre su mujer, su vecino o su amigo.


----------



## Pollepolle (15 May 2021)

Yo lei una biografia de Zweig sobre Balzac, y el pobre Balzac escribio como si no hubiera mañana para poder ganarse la vida publicando novelas por entregas en periodicos. Escribia varias a la vez, tomando cafe a cubos. 

Asi que me imagino que algun pasaje pues se le descontrole. Yo aun no he leido nada de el, intente una novela de la que no me acuerod pero no me convencio mucho, asi que la deje.


----------



## ForeignMatter (15 May 2021)

Las intermitencias de la muerte de Saramago. Me esperaba algo más del autor de Ensayo sobre la ceguera. Se va desinflando conforme vas leyendo


----------



## Clavisto (15 May 2021)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Yo lei una biografia de Zweig sobre Balzac, y el pobre Balzac escribio como si no hubiera mañana para poder ganarse la vida publicando novelas por entregas en periodicos. Escribia varias a la vez, tomando cafe a cubos.
> 
> Asi que me imagino que algun pasaje pues se le descontrole. Yo aun no he leido nada de el, intente una novela de la que no me acuerod pero no me convencio mucho, asi que la deje.



Balzac es muy bueno. Mal se te tiene que dar para toparte con una novela suya que no sea cojonuda.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (15 May 2021)

"En el camino", de Jack Kerouac.
Todo el mundo dice que es una obra maestra y a mí me parece una soberana mierda.

"El extranjero", de Albert Camus
Lectura capaz de amargarte la vida y de sentir deseos de suicidarte no sin antes llevarte por delante a los que te han recomendado el libro


----------



## Clavisto (15 May 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> "En el camino", de Jack Kerouac.
> Todo el mundo dice que es una obra maestra y a mí me parece una soberana mierda.
> 
> "El extranjero", de Albert Camus
> Lectura capaz de amargarte la vida y de sentir deseos de suicidarte no sin antes llevarte por delante a los que te han recomendado el libro



El extranjero es muy buena. Y hasta que es encarcelado pinta a obra maestra. A partir de ahí, baja.


----------



## Pollepolle (15 May 2021)

Kwas dijo:


> Bueno, soy un bicho raro. Adoro Moby Dick. Me encantó El Criticón de Gracián. Me leí el Quijote cuando ya lo habían quitado de la lista obligatoria del instituto y se podía sustituir por alguna novelita corta del siglo XX... También me he leído la Biblia entera: una vez de corrida por la historia contada, y ahora la releo ya despacio meditándola. Lo dicho, bicho raro.



El Quijote aunque te lo hayas leido, es una novela muy espesa. Hay que tener un gran conocimiento de la epoca en que se escribio para entenderlo bien. Segun he leido el Quijote usa un lenguaje anticuado para su epoca, imitando los libros de caballeria. Eso es algo que para alguien de nuestra epoca con una cultura normal, pasa desapercibido, pues todo nos suena anticuado. Pero vamos, que resulta un toston y es una pena. Creo que disfrutan mas del Quijote en otras lenguas por la traduccion que los hispanohablantes, ya que le quitan todos los arcaismos que se supone que deberia conocer un castellano hablante.


----------



## Pollepolle (15 May 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> "En el camino", de Jack Kerouac.
> Todo el mundo dice que es una obra maestra y a mí me parece una soberana mierda.
> 
> "El extranjero", de Albert Camus
> Lectura capaz de amargarte la vida y de sentir deseos de suicidarte no sin antes llevarte por delante a los que te han recomendado el libro



En el Camino no te voy a decir que es la mejor novela del mundo, pero es entretenida. Te lo dice uno que no aguanta tostones. Dejo decenas de libros antes de leerme uno entero.


----------



## Kurten (16 May 2021)

Mató a 7 de un solo golpe!!!! Qué barbaridad!!!!


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (16 May 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> "En el camino", de Jack Kerouac.
> Todo el mundo dice que es una obra maestra y a mí me parece una soberana mierda.
> 
> "El extranjero", de Albert Camus
> Lectura capaz de amargarte la vida y de sentir deseos de suicidarte no sin antes llevarte por delante a los que te han recomendado el libro



Bueno, amigo, es que "El extranjero" es un relato existencialista, y de eso se trata, basicamente, es una de las doctrinas filosóficas que más te jode la vida cargándose cualquier sistema de creencias y cualquier esperanza. Digamos que está bien escrito porque cumple perfectamente su cometido, otra cosa es que amargue y la forma de ver la vida del protagonista te enfurezca, eso es lo lógico para quien aún tiene algo de alma. Desde que cayó en mis manos "El extranjero" paso de volver a leer a Camus, a Sartre ni me lo planteo, ya tengo demasiado existencialismo con la puta realidad como para que cuando trato de evadirme de esta me golpeen en lo más profundo.


----------



## Lux Mundi (16 May 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Memorias de Adriano, estaba muy interesado en la historia por aquella época en que calló en mis manos, decepción total, no se puede hacer peor, uno se pregunta como pueden llegar a publicar semejantes mierdas, quizá sea algún tipo de conspiración para que la gente odie el leer.
> 
> 
> Los gustos masónicoliterarios de Perez-Reverte como Galdós o Dumas son todos basura, otra decepción bien grande.




Qué tostón Pérez-Reverte. El capitán Alatriste lo dejé porque no había por donde cogerlo, libro aburrido, me quedé flipando cuando lo llevaron al cine. Si es un coñazo.


Memorias de Adriano lo escogí en clase de literatura en el instituto (nos daban a elegir los libros en aquel curso) pensando que sería algo histórico sobre romanos y me cago en la puta que mierda de libro que tampoco pude terminar. 

Ahí en ese curso descubrí porque elegí al azar La Conjura de los necios, estuvo curioso, me reí con algunas partes pero a riesgo de que me digan de todo, no me pareció la hostia tanto como lo ponen. Aunque Ignatius Reilly ha quedado ya como un icono. 
Ya me voy.


----------



## Kwas (16 May 2021)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Es usted un héroe



Será heroína...


----------



## Kwas (16 May 2021)

Pollepolle dijo:


> El Quijote aunque te lo hayas leido, es una novela muy espesa. Hay que tener un gran conocimiento de la epoca en que se escribio para entenderlo bien. Segun he leido el Quijote usa un lenguaje anticuado para su epoca, imitando los libros de caballeria. Eso es algo que para alguien de nuestra epoca con una cultura normal, pasa desapercibido, pues todo nos suena anticuado. Pero vamos, que resulta un toston y es una pena. Creo que disfrutan mas del Quijote en otras lenguas por la traduccion que los hispanohablantes, ya que le quitan todos los arcaismos que se supone que deberia conocer un castellano hablante.



Lo leí en su día con el diccionario al lado, sí. Aprendí un montón de palabras, por cierto. Luego lo estudié más a fondo en la universidad, hice filología.


----------



## Pollepolle (16 May 2021)

Kwas dijo:


> Lo leí en su día con el diccionario al lado, sí. Aprendí un montón de palabras, por cierto. Luego lo estudié más a fondo en la universidad, hice filología.



Añadese que el estilo del barroco, habia que mostrar en cada pagina lo mucho que sabias y lo ocurrente que eras. Con lo que quedaban unas novelas muy recargadas. Textos de la misma epoca que van al grano sin darse el pegote de grandes escritores, como las cronicas de la conquista de Mexico, se entienden perfectamente.


----------



## porca miseria (16 May 2021)

Maquiavelo.


----------



## svidrigalilov (16 May 2021)

Faulkner, Woolf, Joyce, cualquiera de los abanderados del flujo de conciencia y los párrafos interminables sin signos de puntuación (el Ulises tiene su parte de coña marinera que, como dice Houellebecq, amortigua el flujo de pesadeces). Los epígonos hispanosudacas (Benet, Fuentes, Lispector, Guimarães Rosa) son directamente para cortarse las venas.

El libro del desasosiego, de Pessoa, me pareció uno de los coñazos más infumables leídos nunca.

Guerra y paz, excepción plasta de un escritor fascinante. Flaubert, infinitamente menos interesante que Balzac o Zola.

Algunos alemanes son pesadisimos: Hesse, Döblin, Musil, Grass...

Varios en gallego: O triángulo inscrito na circunferencia, de Freixanes, Os libros arden mal y En Salvaxe compaña, de Rivas, Calzados Lola, de Suso de Toro. El canónico y beatificado Otero Pedraio es absolutamente ilegible.


----------



## Libertyforall (16 May 2021)

Siempre he sido un lector insaciable, desde que tengo uso de razón. He leído todo tipo de libros y tuve una época en la que solamente leía novela.

Hará unos diez años, un buen día, un colega, casi un ser de luz en lo tocante a los libros, me recomendó una de esas obras que marcan a una persona. Cuando la finalicé, tuve una sensación agridulce. Sabía que el autor me había hecho disfrutar y me había llevado por lugares nuevos, pero que también me había despojado de una parte de mí que no volvería a recuperar. No hay nada más doloroso en esta vida que una inocencia robada, que unas verdades capaces de hacer tambalear toda tu existencia. Todo lo que dabas por seguro, de la noche a la mañana desmoronándose como un castillo de naipes.

Recuerdo que esa noche a duras penas pude conciliar el sueño. Lo mismo me pasó los tres o cuatro días siguientes. Estuve durante tres meses obsesionado con ese libro.

Recuerdo muy vívidamente que lo termine de leer un 7 de octubre, fecha simbólica por el aniversario de la gloriosa victoria de La Santa Liga en la jornada de Lepanto (1571).

El libro del que os hablo:

















































































*THE CATCHER IN THE RYE.
EL GUARDIÁN ENTRE EL CENTENO.
LE RECEVEUR DANS LE SEIGLE.
DER FÄNGER IM ROGGEN.
IL CACCIATORE NELLA SEGALE
麥田裡的守望者.
الحارس في حقل الشوفان.*


----------



## pandiella (16 May 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> "En el camino", de Jack Kerouac.
> Todo el mundo dice que es una obra maestra y a mí me parece una soberana mierda.
> 
> "El extranjero", de Albert Camus
> Lectura capaz de amargarte la vida y de sentir deseos de suicidarte no sin antes llevarte por delante a los que te han recomendado el libro



"en el camino" me parecio infatiloide, la trate de leer ya con mas de 30 anyos. la deje al tercio

acabo de mirar con que edad la escribio, 35 anyos, buff. no me habla muy bien del autor


----------



## Salsa_rosa (16 May 2021)

No la escribió con 35. La publicó con 35. El rollo mecanografiado es de 1951, basado en notas que escribió a finales de los 40.

El espíritu es perfectamente veinteañero.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (16 May 2021)

pandiella dijo:


> "en el camino" me parecio infatiloide, la trate de leer ya con mas de 30 anyos. la deje al tercio
> 
> acabo de mirar con que edad la escribio, 35 anyos, buff. no me habla muy bien del autor



"En el Camino" es una de esas novelas elevadas a los altares por la generación hippie. 
Durante muchos años nadie se atrevió a decir en voz alta que, como poco, es una obra muy sobrevalorada. 
A los lectores desde los años 90 hasta ahora (excepto los gafapastas del postureo de siempre), liberados ya de las imposiciones culturales del mayo del 68, es un libro que no les dice absolutamente nada


----------



## Pollepolle (16 May 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> "En el Camino" es una de esas novelas elevadas a los altares por la generación hippie.
> Durante muchos años nadie se atrevió a decir en voz alta que, como poco, es una obra muy sobrevalorada.
> A los lectores desde los años 90 hasta ahora (excepto los gafapastas del postureo de siempre), liberados ya de las imposiciones culturales del mayo del 68, es un libro que no les dice absolutamente nada



Es de la generacion Beat, analfabeto!!


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (16 May 2021)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Es de la generacion Beat, analfabeto!!



Ya lo sé, subnormal: yo he escrito que fue elevada a los altares por la generación hippie.
Aprende a leer.

Me imagino que tu fuente máxima de sabiduría es la Wikipedia. Mira un poco más y busca cuántos autores y músicos hippies han reconocido cómo influyó en ellos la novela (por llamarla de alguna manera) de Kerouac y cómo lo reflejaron en sus creaciones.

Insisto: "En el camino" es una puta mierda y los que la defendéis sois los cuatro intelectualoides de mercadillo de siempre.


----------



## pandiella (16 May 2021)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> No la escribió con 35. La publicó con 35. El rollo mecanografiado es de 1951, basado en notas que escribió a finales de los 40.
> 
> El espíritu es perfectamente veinteañero.



en el 51 ya lo tenía la editorial? o dependió aún de él que se publicase en 1957? pues con 35 me extranya que no le diese verguenza . pero bueno, ándeme yo caliente

del mismo autor, tiene un librillo que cuenta un viaje a Francia de unos días, creo que por París y la Bretanya. lo contrario. me esperaba poco y me llegó. dipsomanía en prosa. lo leí en inglés, y aún así percibia el estilo, como si el autor lo contase todo achispado y con hipo. en realidad no cuenta nada, "es el estilo, estúpido". tengo ganas de pillarlo en espanyol, a ver si da la misma impresión

es de casi finales de los sesenta, satori en parís


----------



## Salsa_rosa (16 May 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> .
> 
> Insisto: "En el camino" es una puta mierda y los que la defendéis sois los cuatro intelectualoides de mercadillo de siempre.



Para ti será lo que tú digas. Afortunadamente hay millones de lectores con su propia opinión.


----------



## UNGERN (16 May 2021)

Vuestra conversación sobre Kerouack me ha recordado otra decepción. "Ponche de ácido lisérgico" de Tom Wolfe. 

Había leído "La hoguera de las vanidades" y "Todo un hombre". El segundo me encantó y cuando leí que había escrito sobre las andanzas de Ken Kesey con el LSD decidí leerlo. 

Fue todo un chasco.


----------



## perrasno (16 May 2021)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> Y ahora eres tú el que resbala...
> 
> Papá Goriot era un retrato magnífico del padre protector hasta la náusea. Del padre humillado por sus hijas al extremo y que las sigue amando. Del amor que nos lleva a cometer errores a sabiendas.
> Cuando lo leí intuía que estaba viendo personas de verdad. Con los años, esa intuición se convirtió en seguridad. He visto muchos "papá Goriot". Y lloró por ellos.



Hay un momento hacia la mitad de la novela en que dice el narrador que se había puesto de moda en París un espectáculo de no sé ya qué que se llamaba xxxxxxxxxx-orama y que se había extendido la tontería de terminar todas las palabras con "orama", el equivalente al taluec o el avre jrande de nuestro gran foro. Después en toooda la historia no se vuelve a hablar del tema pero ya al final, en el momento de máxima tensión, cuando echan a --[no spoileo]-- de la pensión se ponen todos a gritarle, uno le suelta "À la porte!" y otro le grita "À la porte-o-rama!!"

Qué risa más tonta, me pilló totalmente desprevenido  

Es una novela muy buena aunque es verdad que las primeras 80 páginas están dedicadas únicamente a describir con exhaustividad la pensión y eso puede alejar a muchiiiísimos lectores apresurados del siglo equis equis palito.

Esto me recuerda que me tengo que leer Eugénie Grandet.


----------



## Pollepolle (17 May 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Ya lo sé, subnormal: yo he escrito que fue elevada a los altares por la generación hippie.
> Aprende a leer.
> 
> Me imagino que tu fuente máxima de sabiduría es la Wikipedia. Mira un poco más y busca cuántos autores y músicos hippies han reconocido cómo influyó en ellos la novela (por llamarla de alguna manera) de Kerouac y cómo lo reflejaron en sus creaciones.
> ...





fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Ya lo sé, subnormal: yo he escrito que fue elevada a los altares por la generación hippie.
> Aprende a leer.
> 
> Me imagino que tu fuente máxima de sabiduría es la Wikipedia. Mira un poco más y busca cuántos autores y músicos hippies han reconocido cómo influyó en ellos la novela (por llamarla de alguna manera) de Kerouac y cómo lo reflejaron en sus creaciones.
> ...



Pues si no te fascina el personaje de Neal Cassidy que luego aparece tambien en Ponche de acido Lisergico de Wolfe, te pierdes una historia muy guapa. Yo hubiera tenido un amigo como Cassidy que podia estar horas y horas de anfetas hasta las cejas buscando fiesta, mujeres y mas drogas que meterse.


----------



## Pollepolle (17 May 2021)

UNGERN dijo:


> Vuestra conversación sobre Kerouack me ha recordado otra decepción. "Ponche de ácido lisérgico" de Tom Wolfe.
> 
> Había leído "La hoguera de las vanidades" y "Todo un hombre". El segundo me encantó y cuando leí que había escrito sobre las andanzas de Ken Kesey con el LSD decidí leerlo.
> 
> Fue todo un chasco.



Pues Ponche de acido Lisergico es brutal. Hay que ser muy flanders para no pasarselo bien leyendo ese libro.


----------



## Supremacía (17 May 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Qué tostón Pérez-Reverte.



Hace años leí varios libros de Reverte al hilo y no me dejaron mal sabor de boca:

_Cabo Trafalgar_
_La carta esférica_
_Ojos azules_
_El asedio_
_La sombra del águila_
_El húsar_
También leí _El maestro de esgrima, _pero no lo terminé.


----------



## Supremacía (17 May 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Siempre he sido un lector insaciable, desde que tengo uso de razón. He leído todo tipo de libros y tuve una época en la que solamente leía novela.
> 
> Hará unos diez años, un buen día, un colega, casi un ser de luz en lo tocante a los libros, me recomendó una de esas obras que marcan a una persona. Cuando la finalicé, tuve una sensación agridulce. Sabía que el autor me había hecho disfrutar y me había llevado por lugares nuevos, pero que también me había despojado de una parte de mí que no volvería a recuperar. No hay nada más doloroso en esta vida que una inocencia robada, que unas verdades capaces de hacer tambalear toda tu existencia. Todo lo que dabas por seguro, de la noche a la mañana desmoronándose como un castillo de naipes.
> 
> ...



Ese libro también se tradujo al español en Argentina con el título de _El cazador oculto:

_


----------



## UNGERN (17 May 2021)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Pues si no te fascina el personaje de Neal Cassidy que luego aparece tambien en Ponche de acido Lisergico de Wolfe, te pierdes una historia muy guapa. Yo hubiera tenido un amigo como Cassidy que podia estar horas y horas de anfetas hasta las cejas buscando fiesta, mujeres y mas drogas que meterse.





Pollepolle dijo:


> Pues Ponche de acido Lisergico es brutal. Hay que ser muy flanders para no pasarselo bien leyendo ese libro.




De Kerouack me gustó más "Los vagabundos del Dharma".

Neal Cassidy es simplemente un bipolar pasado de rosca. Yo también hice un viaje en coche con uno y da para novela. De hecho si escribiese mi biografía el personaje más aburrido sería yo porque tengo un imán para cierto tipo de gente... A lo mejor por eso este tipo de historias no me impresionan.

Puestos a leer historias desfasadas me divirtió mucho más "El novio del mundo" de Felipe Benítez Reyes.


----------



## Libertyforall (17 May 2021)

Bueno chicos, he terminado El invierno en Lisboa y me ha parecido un libro bastante bueno. Si este comentario sirve aunque sea a una persona, me doy por satisfecho.

Lo mejor: libro muy bien ambientado, bohemio, homenaje al cine negro... A quién le guste una ciudad bien construida y distintos lugares, este libro hará sus delicias. No cae en descripciones excesivas de todo.

Lo peor: no vas a leer nada que no hayas leído antes.


----------



## Libertyforall (17 May 2021)

Ahora estoy con LA PESTE. Como podés apreciar, mi fidelidad a esta gran comunidad es máxima .


----------



## cebollo (17 May 2021)

Acabo de recordar que El astillero lo he empezado un par de veces y no pude pasar de la página 40.

Hice otro intento con otro libro de Onetti con tan poco éxito que no recuerdo el título.


----------



## Paparajote (17 May 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> ¿No? ¿Nada de Balzac, de Zola, de Stendhal? Incluso _Madame Bovary_ que es en el fondo la primera descripción en el mundo de la literatura de una loca del coño decimonónica, fue en su tiempo un pelotazo, no tanto por lo que dijeran los puretas del agua bendita sino por su carácter rabiosamente moderno para la época.



"El rojo y el negro" es una de las excepciones a las que me refería y Madame Bovary también. Este último lo empecé a leer pero tuve una temporada con movidas y estuve sin poder leer así que lo dejé, llevaba un tercio o así. Tengo buen recuerdo de él, es uno de los muchos que tengo pendientes.

Hay gente a la que sorprende que deje libros tras leer sólo 20 o 30 páginas de las 500 o 700 que tienen, pero si no me transmite absolutamente nada, ni me intriga ni me resulta interesante la lectura, lo dejo porque prefiero dedicar mi tiempo a otro de lo muchos que tengo pendientes de leer. Y quizá me pierda una obra maestra pero es lo que hay, no leo para tirarme el moco de que me he leído este o el otro, y si es porque soy un zote que no lo entiendo, también es lo que hay.


----------



## Clavisto (17 May 2021)

Qué buena novela "La casa en el confín de la Tierra" De lo mejor del género. Magnífica.


----------



## sinosuke (18 May 2021)

Supremacía dijo:


> Hace años leí varios libros de Reverte al hilo y no me dejaron mal sabor de boca:
> 
> _Cabo Trafalgar_
> _La carta esférica_
> ...




Reverte me parece un buen escritor de relatos cortos. Las novelas de Alatriste también están bien (aunque a veces un poco repetitivas)



Pero en la mayoría de sus novelas largas como que es muy previsible.

Sigue un esquema tal que así :

-Protagonista que es un tipo medio cínico y de vuelta de todo
-Protagonista conoce a mujer misteriosa bellísima, inteligentísima, cultísima, etc.etc. de la que se encoña
-Ella lo mete en un embolado de los gordos.
-Para librarse del consiguiente marrón opciones :
a) Ella para salvarse lo vende, sin remordimientos, a sus enemigos. El tipo se queda derroido pero en el fondo la perdona 
b) El pringado se sacrifica y se inmola para salvar a la tipa, aunque sabe que ella pasa olímpicamente de él

Fin


Y así, con alguna ligera variación y algo de relleno, casi todas sus novelas largas.




.


----------



## Supremacía (18 May 2021)

sinosuke dijo:


> Reverte me parece un buen escritor de relatos cortos. Las novelas de Alatriste también están bien (aunque a veces un poco repetitivas)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Básicamente, ésa es la trama de _La carta esférica, _con la salvedad de que la inmolada es la tipa y el pringado sale bien librado de todo el lío.


----------



## Ignadaptado (18 May 2021)

No me lo espoilees, hijo de puta, que me lo estoy leyendo.


----------



## sinosuke (18 May 2021)

Supremacía dijo:


> Básicamente, ésa es la trama de _La carta esférica, _con la salvedad de que la inmolada es la tipa y el pringado sale bien librado de todo el lío.




Si. 
Ni me acordaba ya del final de La carta esférica.....Novela que, en mi opinión, arranca bien, pero luego va cayendo en muchos tópicos y se va haciendo pesada y sobre todo la recuerdo muy larga....


Con pequeñas variantes, añadidos de historias paralelas y rellenos, es más o menos lo mismo en El club Dumas, El maestro de esgrima, El asedio, El pintor de batallas........ 

Algo parecido, aunque menos, pasa también en sus novelas de la serie Falco en su relación con la alemana Eva.

Y también similar en El capitán Alatriste con la relación de los personajes Iñigo y Angélica de Alquézar....


.


----------



## Libertyforall (18 May 2021)

También fue una decepción para mí "Historia de un idiota conta por sí mismo". No recuerdo casi nada, solamente que el autor es un catalufo y que mencionó algo en la novela de "Er Frankizmoh".


----------



## bocadRillo (18 May 2021)

¿Te ha arañado el gato esta mañana, juapa?


----------



## bocadRillo (18 May 2021)

El perfume, de Süskind.
Me la dejaron asegurándome que era una maravilla y tuve que dejar la lectura al poco por el asco que me daba. Que casi puedas "oler" las descripciones de las cosas más repugnantes no quiere decir que sea la obra maestra que muchos dicen que es.


----------



## Pajarotto (13 May 2022)

American Psycho me pareció una putisima mierda insoportable. Me compré el libro por el hype y todo. De las pocas veces que he comprado un libro moderno.

Dracula me decepcionó bastante porque es un folletín alargado hasta el asco.


----------



## El jinete pálido (13 May 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Dracula de Bram Stoker---> menudo folletín alargado hasta la náusea. Páginas y páginas de absolutamente nada de interés. Me quedo con sus cuentos cortos mil veces mil.
> 
> American Psycho--> una basura de libro escrita como el culo - se dedica a dar una retahila de marcas- con millones de páginas de relleno. Por no tener no tiene ni arco de personaje ni historia desenvolupada. Oh oh es que la postmodernidad no lo necesita!! Anda a la mierda!! Una gilipollez como un templo, que aún no sé porqué es popular esta novela. Supongo que caerá en el olvido de los tiempos merecidamente. Lo que más me jode es que me compré el puto libro de mierda.
> 
> La brevedad es una disciplina a cultivar. Sobretodo cuando no se tiene nada que decir.



Está claro que no has entendido nada de American Psycho. Lo siento por ti


----------



## Pajarotto (13 May 2022)

El jinete pálido dijo:


> Está claro que no has entendido nada de American Psycho. Lo siento por ti



Ah que ya los había mencionado antes jajaja

Estoy traumatizado con esos dos libros.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (13 May 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Ah que ya los había mencionado antes jajaja
> 
> Estoy traumatizado con esos dos libros.



En la pole ni más ni menos.

No tengo mal recuerdo de Drácula, aunque American Psycho sí me pareció un poco cargante, pero no un mal libro.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (13 May 2022)

Como ningún libro me ha decepcionado, porque -dado que no me gusta mucho leer-, sólo he leído los que me gustaban, pero me apetece intervenir en este hilo -que me aparece como actualizado-, recomiendo uno:

A pesar de haberlo estudiado, a mí no me interesaban nada ni Grecia ni, menos aún, Roma.
Tras unos 7 años leyendo a los clásicos desde la Ilíada, llego a la que creo que es la mayor sorpresa con que he topado.
Requiere poder situar la obra en la Historia, porque es una enorme burla de la literatura, mitología y humanidad de entonces.
"A diferencia de las obras que afirman la existencia de hechos y seres increíbles, afirmo que en mi obra, todo es mentira, y esa es mi única verdad", comienza (aproximadamente). Sin embargo, esa mentira es prodigiosa. Comienza descubriendo una tierra identificable con América. 
La conexión con el Quijote es obvia, pero la gracia es sobre todo descubrir que la lectura tiene sus frutos.









Historia verdadera - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





Edición de Gredos.


----------



## Libertyforall (13 May 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Dracula de Bram Stoker---> menudo folletín alargado hasta la náusea. Páginas y páginas de absolutamente nada de interés. Me quedo con sus cuentos cortos mil veces mil.
> 
> American Psycho--> una basura de libro escrita como el culo - se dedica a dar una retahila de marcas- con millones de páginas de relleno. Por no tener no tiene ni arco de personaje ni historia desenvolupada. Oh oh es que la postmodernidad no lo necesita!! Anda a la mierda!! Una gilipollez como un templo, que aún no sé porqué es popular esta novela. Supongo que caerá en el olvido de los tiempos merecidamente. Lo que más me jode es que me compré el puto libro de mierda.
> 
> La brevedad es una disciplina a cultivar. Sobretodo cuando no se tiene nada que decir.



Drácula es muy bonito. Tiene un gran arranque, el personaje de Van Helsin es muy carismático (pues representa nada menos que el bien) y la escritura epístolar dotan de aura y empaque a la obra.

Ah, y por cierto, una delicia:



Spoiler



Las 30-60 páginas en las que están en el hospital tratando de salvar a Lucy Westenra de la mordedura de vampiro.



Esa parte es mi favorita y es de una belleza y épica asombrosas. Excelsa.


----------



## Lammero (13 May 2022)

Los que se decepcionaron con American Psycho no debieron de leer Glamorama.

Recomendado; un clavo saca a otro clavo.
Se olvidarán de Patrick Bateman, Christian Bale y sus respectivas madres a golpe de trauma-based mind control.


----------



## Knish77 (13 May 2022)

Lammero dijo:


> Los que se decepcionaron con American Psycho no debieron de leer Glamorama.
> 
> Recomendado; un clavo saca a otro clavo.
> Se olvidarán de Patrick Bateman, Christian Bale y sus respectivas madres a golpe de trauma-based mind control.



¿Que me dices de Menos que cero? 

Me gustó mucho American Psycho, de hecho la leí mucho antes de que se pusiera de moda, pero reconozco que los párrafos describiendo la ropa me eran un auténtico peñazo.

Supongo que sería una crítica a los valores materialistas de los _yuppies_, pero siempre me pareció que Easton Ellis había cogido un par de catálogos de ropa, y a rellenar folios a lo tonto.

¿Sería posible conseguir mesa en el Dorsia para esta noche?


----------



## Libertyforall (16 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Releer es arriesgado, el mismo libro que te deslumbró de joven te puede parecer muy inferior 15 años después. En mi caso, me pasó con Pedro Páramo, Drácula o La conciencia de Zeno.



UP.

Uno que ha leído Pedro Páramo (lo he terminado hoy) y no me ha gustado: El estilo, tantos saltos temporales, no saber si algunos personajes estaban vivos o muertos...


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (13 Jun 2022)

La Biblia. La leí esperando sanar mi angustia existencial y la dejé al final del Viejo Testamento porque todo eran escritos del tipo: "la vida es una mierda", "tal o cual es malo y no debe hacerse". En especial, no sé qué pintan ahí los escritos del rey Salomón, diciendo que todo es una puta mierda, que la gente es mierda y que no importa lo que hagas, todo seguira igual y querrás suicidarte. Intenté no dejar el libro a medias pero es demasiado pesimista para mi gusto.


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Sep 2022)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> "El extranjero", de Albert Camus
> Lectura capaz de amargarte la vida y de sentir deseos de suicidarte no sin antes llevarte por delante a los que te han recomendado el libro



Acabo de terminar El extranjero y no me ha dicho nada el libro. Menos mal que era corto.

La peste sí es considerablemente mejor, aunque no llega a ser perfecto.

Del francés ya no cojo nada más. Prefiero quedarme con la buena lectura de este segundo libro...


----------



## Schopenhart (13 Sep 2022)

Comparto 


mataresfacil dijo:


> Todo el mundo ha tenido decepciones literarias, generalmente con libros consagrados que cuando caen en tus manos acabas pensando que mas fu que fa. Todas las obras de arte no son para todo el mundo, y me parece bien que asi sea. Muchos de los libros nombrados no los he leido y algunos de los que si pues me han parecido buenos o muy buenos, tambien hay que entender que no podemos realmente juzgar con la vision de hoy, excepto en su conjunto, libros tan grandes que marcan cambio de epocas, "El Quijote" que mas que para ser leido esta para ser comprendido al igual que muchos clasicos. Con los libros tambien pasa que es importante el momento al que te enfrentas a ellos, las grandes obras universales no tienen el mismo sabor con 25 años o menos, los libros obligados en educacion, cosa que odio, que en la madurez de la vida, incluso cerca del final de esta.
> 
> Explicado esto dire que toda mi vida he sido un lector voraz, sobre todo en mi juventud y leia todos los estilos y casi de todas las epocas, cientos, miles de libros, muchos olvidados aunque si me los ponen dealnte seguramente sabria el argumento que tratan. A medida que fui creciendo mis intereses giraron y acabe leyendo ensayo o libros de tematica especifica, desde libros de divulgacion cientifica a nutricion, pero la novela la abandone totalmente.
> 
> ...



Comparto en cierta forma tus vivencias, creo que lo que falla es el objetivo finalista de lo que leemos, al principio con la novela se aprende pero llega un momento en que sobra la historia y se necesita algo más condensado que pueda aportar nuevos conocimientos. La eterna búsqueda de la nada. Las novelas que leo ahora me las leo porque me parece que si no me pierdo algo, pero no las disfruto. Es como si fuese una picadora de texto. Sólo quiero descubrir cosas nuevas sobre mi existencia. No me sirve con dejarlo estar. Recomiéndame algo pero que no sea novela, gracias de antemano.


----------



## n_flamel (13 Sep 2022)

Schopenhart dijo:


> Comparto
> 
> Comparto en cierta forma tus vivencias, creo que lo que falla es el objetivo finalista de lo que leemos, al principio con la novela se aprende pero llega un momento en que sobra la historia y se necesita algo más condensado que pueda aportar nuevos conocimientos. La eterna búsqueda de la nada. Las novelas que leo ahora me las leo porque me parece que si no me pierdo algo, pero no las disfruto. Es como si fuese una picadora de texto. Sólo quiero descubrir cosas nuevas sobre mi existencia. No me sirve con dejarlo estar. Recomiéndame algo pero que no sea novela, gracias de antemano.



René Guénon: El reino de la cantidad.


----------



## mataresfacil (13 Sep 2022)

Schopenhart dijo:


> Comparto
> 
> Comparto en cierta forma tus vivencias, creo que lo que falla es el objetivo finalista de lo que leemos, al principio con la novela se aprende pero llega un momento en que sobra la historia y se necesita algo más condensado que pueda aportar nuevos conocimientos. La eterna búsqueda de la nada. Las novelas que leo ahora me las leo porque me parece que si no me pierdo algo, pero no las disfruto. Es como si fuese una picadora de texto. Sólo quiero descubrir cosas nuevas sobre mi existencia. No me sirve con dejarlo estar. Recomiéndame algo pero que no sea novela, gracias de antemano.



Me gusto mucho "Groucho y yo" biografía.

"El mundo y sus demonios" C Sagan.

"La mente errabunda" Asimov biografia.

Son libros faciles de leer.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (13 Sep 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> El túnel, no me gustó mucho y además el estilo me pareció impropio de una novela con cierto prestigio. El autor quiere ser intensito pero no tiene mucho vocabulario:
> - Les contaré una cosa grotesca que me pasó una grotesca noche en la que fui al restaurante grotesco que hay en...
> 
> Soy muy fan de Agatha Christie pero reconozco que tiene varios libros muy malos. Destino desconocido o En el hotel Bertram se salvan del ridículo por los pelos. Y Los cuatro grandes no se salva.



Mira, pues aporto que nunca en mi vida he podido acabar un libro de Agatha Crhistie ... El último que intenté, si no recuerdo mal, se llamaba "La muerte de Rogerlio Akroid" o algo así, que me recomendaron asegurándome que era imposible que no me gustara y no pude.

Eso que de novel negra he leído tanto que ya ni me acuerdo ni de los autores.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (13 Sep 2022)

destru dijo:


> El nombre del viento, quizás tuve demasiadas expectativas.



Yo leo todo lo nuevo que hay de la temática, además que lo leí en inglés, y me pareció una novela muy sobrevalorada.

Lo leí en diagonal y al final lo dejé.

Me han dicho que le dé otra oportunidac pero no creo.



mataresfacil dijo:


> Todo el mundo ha tenido decepciones literarias, generalmente con libros consagrados que cuando caen en tus manos acabas pensando que mas fu que fa. Todas las obras de arte no son para todo el mundo, y me parece bien que asi sea. Muchos de los libros nombrados no los he leido y algunos de los que si pues me han parecido buenos o muy buenos, tambien hay que entender que no podemos realmente juzgar con la vision de hoy, excepto en su conjunto, libros tan grandes que marcan cambio de epocas, "El Quijote" que mas que para ser leido esta para ser comprendido al igual que muchos clasicos. Con los libros tambien pasa que es importante el momento al que te enfrentas a ellos, las grandes obras universales no tienen el mismo sabor con 25 años o menos, los libros obligados en educacion, cosa que odio, que en la madurez de la vida, incluso cerca del final de esta.
> 
> Explicado esto dire que toda mi vida he sido un lector voraz, sobre todo en mi juventud y leia todos los estilos y casi de todas las epocas, cientos, miles de libros, muchos olvidados aunque si me los ponen dealnte seguramente sabria el argumento que tratan. A medida que fui creciendo mis intereses giraron y acabe leyendo ensayo o libros de tematica especifica, desde libros de divulgacion cientifica a nutricion, pero la novela la abandone totalmente.
> 
> ...



La primera ley sí me gustó, aunque es para pasar el rato. Te recomiendo los héroes ...

Canción de Hielo y Fuego da más de lo que promete. Pero tampoco es que sea un clásico atemporal.


----------



## Disolucion (13 Sep 2022)

Fundacion de Asimov.

Un toston de principio a fin.

(abro paraguas)


----------



## sepultada en guano (13 Sep 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> UP.
> 
> Uno que ha leído Pedro Páramo (lo he terminado hoy) y no me ha gustado: El estilo, tantos saltos temporales, no saber si algunos personajes estaban vivos o muertos...



A mi tampoco me gustó.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (13 Sep 2022)

Disolucion dijo:


> Fundacion de Asimov.
> 
> Un toston de principio a fin.
> 
> (abro paraguas)



Lo puedes cerrar, ha envejecido fatal, parece que lo ha escrito un mono y es un coñazo.

Pero bueno, tenía su qué en su época.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (13 Sep 2022)

Para mi verguenza: El Quijote y la Biblia.

Cien veces los empecé y otras cien fuí incapaz de continuar su lectura.

Y mira que soy qujotesco y cristiano, pero nada, que no hay manera.


----------



## Topacio (13 Sep 2022)

Spoiler: No me peguéis porfa



Lovecraft


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (13 Sep 2022)

Unos cuantos me han resultado un tostón. Por decir algunos al azar:

Mortal y rosa, de Umbral

Trópico de Cáncer (o de Capricornio, no me acuerdo cuál leí), de Henry Miller

La condición humana, de Malraux

La Regenta, de Clarín

El villorrio, de Faulkner

Seré un hereje, pero me aburrieron soberanamente. Mi época hintelestual ya la dejé. Ahora vidriojuenjo y leo/escribo cuñadeces en Burbuja. Soy garrulo y me jacto.


----------



## Fiodor (13 Sep 2022)

En los últimos tiempos he dejado estos libros por falta de interés en la historia:

"Orgullo y prejuicio". Mucha gente incluye esta novela como una de las mejores de la historia, pero a mí me cansó tanto marujeo...

"Los vencejos". El primer libro que leí de Aramburu fue "Patria" y me pareció entretenido, no pasará a la historia de la literatura, pero sirve para pasar el rato... En cambio, con este último no he podido. Un tío que planea suicidarse al año siguiente y mientras sigue con su vida de mierda. La historia acaba siendo muy aburrida y repetitiva, con unos personajes poco creíbles. A mitad del libro te la suda si al final se suicida o no...


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (13 Sep 2022)

Topacio dijo:


> Spoiler: No me peguéis porfa
> 
> 
> 
> Lovecraft



¿Qué has leído de él que no te haya gustado?


----------



## Cazarr (13 Sep 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Fahrenheit la recuerdo una novela aburridilla, sobretodo comparandola/ viniendo de "el mundo feliz" o "1984". Pero vamos, tampoco me supuso un trauma ni nada. Es una novela bastante corta. Mis traumas suelen venir de auténticos tochos sobrevalorados porque si es malo (no es el caso de Fahrenheit) y breve, es menos malo. Lo que no puede ser es que te metan un tochaco infumable para un arco que da para 4 páginas.



¿De verdad que Drácula es un tostón? Estaba pensando en leérmelo...


----------



## Pajarotto (13 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> ¿De verdad que Drácula es un tostón? Estaba pensando en leérmelo...



Dracula originalmente era un folletín.


----------



## Pajarotto (13 Sep 2022)

Uy no, la literatura murió mucho antes. 1950's o por ahí sería, más o menos. Cuando salen los fumados y drogatas a escribir es hora de dejar de leer.


----------



## Decipher (13 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> ¿De verdad que Drácula es un tostón? Estaba pensando en leérmelo...



No pude con ella. Pestiño, pero hubo gente a la que le encantó...


----------



## Topacio (13 Sep 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> ¿Qué has leído de él que no te haya gustado?



Viajes al otro mundo


----------



## Decipher (13 Sep 2022)

Topacio dijo:


> Spoiler: No me peguéis porfa
> 
> 
> 
> Lovecraft



Tiene que haber de todo. A mi me gustó pero se nota mucho que en sus primeros textos era un escritor mediocre en cuanto a técnica literaria, fue mejorando con la edad y sus últimos textos ya eran correctos literariamente.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (13 Sep 2022)

El Lobo Estepario. Su puta madre... 

El Guardián entre el Centeno. ¡Joder qué imbecilidad!

La obra de Paulo Coelho, sobre todo la hijoputez de El Alquimista.


----------



## Cazarr (13 Sep 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Dracula originalmente era un folletín.





Decipher dijo:


> No pude con ella. Pestiño, pero hubo gente a la que le encantó...



Gracias por matarme la ilusión. Ahora voy a empezar el libro deseando ya que acabe.


----------



## Decipher (13 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Gracias por matarme la ilusión. Ahora voy a empezar el libro deseando ya que acabe.



Cuando tienes las espectativas altas es cuando vienen las decepciones. Si las tienes bajas te puede sorprender gratamente.


----------



## Pajarotto (13 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Gracias por matarme la ilusión. Ahora voy a empezar el libro deseando ya que acabe.



A mi me gustó muchisimo más frankenstein por si tienes que leer algo victoriano.

Aún no me creo que lo haya escrito una mujer. Literalmente tiene cero bullshit. Encima rápido de leer y con buen ritmo, y entrando en las incorporaciones rugiendo.

O el Retrato de Dorian Gray que es exquisito.

Si literatura victoriana hay mucho mejor que Dracula.


----------



## Cazarr (13 Sep 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> A mi me gustó muchisimo más frankenstein por si tienes que leer algo victoriano.
> 
> Aún no me creo que lo haya escrito una mujer. Literalmente tiene cero bullshit. Encima rápido de leer y con buen ritmo, y entrando en las incorporaciones rugiendo.
> 
> ...



Pero Frankenstein es esto...







Y Drácula tiene a Saruman y al Gran Moff Tarkin:







No hay color.


----------



## Pajarotto (13 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Pero Frankenstein es esto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El frankenstein del cine, sí. El de la novela no es así. Odio las películas de frankenstein. Son muchísimo peores que el libro que es mucho más adulto.

A mi me da iwal, si quieres leerte Dracula, adelante.

Mejor eso que drogarte.


----------



## Akira. (13 Sep 2022)

IT, demasiado largo, demasiado pesado, mucha descripción y relleno que no aporta nada. Te olvidas de que estás leyendo una novela de terror


----------



## Ratona001 (13 Sep 2022)

La isla del tesoro. No pase de la parte 2


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (13 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Gracias por matarme la ilusión. Ahora voy a empezar el libro deseando ya que acabe.



Drácula está entretenido y tiene una interesante estructura epistolar. Ni caso al pajarraco que con lo que no le gusta es muy poco objetivo.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (13 Sep 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Dracula originalmente era un folletín.



El Conde de Montecristo también era un folletín, y está de puta madre. Muchas de las grandes novelas del XIX eran folletines porque se publicaban por capítulos en la prensa y eso daba dinero a los escritores, que no van a vivir del aire. Me leo un folletín decimonónico mil veces antes que gafapastadas coñazo de Murakami o Paul Auster. Folletín MANDA.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (13 Sep 2022)

Topacio dijo:


> Viajes al otro mundo



Las aventuras oníricas de Randolph Carter no es de lo mejor del de Providence; son un tanto plomizas. Leéte cualquiera de estos relatos/novelas cortas y seguro que cambias de opinión:

- El extraño caso de Charles Dexter Ward (mi favorito)
- La sombra sobre Innsmouth
- En la noche de los tiempos
- En las montañas de la locura

CALIDAC


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (13 Sep 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> A mi me gustó muchisimo más frankenstein por si tienes que leer algo victoriano.
> 
> *Aún no me creo que lo haya escrito una mujer.* Literalmente tiene cero bullshit. Encima rápido de leer y con buen ritmo, y entrando en las incorporaciones rugiendo.
> 
> ...



Como no hay escritores hombres coñazo, manda cojones el pajarraco.

A mí me gustan los tres, Drácula, Frankenstein y El retrato de Dorian Gray. Yo es que soy muy victoriana y muy gótica. Mi favorito es Dorian Gray, por su decadentismo y esteticismo y por los aforismos de Oscar Wilde.


----------



## Pajarotto (13 Sep 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Como no hay escritores hombres coñazo, manda cojones el pajarraco.
> 
> A mí me gustan los tres, Drácula, Frankenstein y El retrato de Dorian Gray. Yo es que soy muy victoriana y muy gótica. Mi favorito es Dorian Gray, por su decadentismo y esteticismo y por los aforismos de Oscar Wilde.



Los relatos cortos de Oscar Wilde tb son crema. Mejor si se lee en inglés original tb te lo digo.

Para mi, el retrato de D.G es lo mejor escrito que he leído. Ya después de ese libro todo es caída libre.


----------



## Archetet (13 Sep 2022)

A mi me gustó más Drácula que Frankenstein. De hecho Drácula es un libro del que tengo 4 o 5 ediciones distintas, lo empecé a leer de niño con una versión resumida que me regaló mi abuelo. Frankenstein la he leído una vez, y me costó. Debo reconocer que me decepcionó mucho.


----------



## Pajarotto (13 Sep 2022)

Ya estamos con los follaDraculas...


----------



## Ignadaptado (13 Sep 2022)

El propio Oscar Wilde dijo que "Drácula" era la novela más bella que jamás se había escrito. Hasta alguien tan crítico con el terror de vampiros como Lovecraft la alabó. "Drácula" es una de las obras cumbres de la literatura de terror, y @Pajarotto tiene tan poca idea de literatura como de cine.


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (13 Sep 2022)

Drácula es magistral en la parte de Jonathan en el castillo y los diarios del barco. Pero luego decae mucho. Sí, Frankenstein es mejor novela.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (13 Sep 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> El propio Oscar Wilde dijo que "Drácula" era la novela más bella que jamás se había escrito. Hasta alguien tan crítico con el terror de vampiros como Lovecraft la alabó. "Drácula" es una de las obras cumbres de la literatura de terror, y* [B]@Pajarotto tiene tan poca idea de literatura como de cine.*[/B]



SE TENÍA QUE DECIR Y SE HA DICHO.
JAQUEMATE AL PAJARRACO.


----------



## Pajarotto (13 Sep 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> SE TENÍA QUE DECIR Y SE HA DICHO.
> JAQUEMATE PAJARRACO.



ÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑI


----------



## Cazarr (13 Sep 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Como no hay escritores hombres coñazo, manda cojones el pajarraco.
> 
> A mí me gustan los tres, Drácula, Frankenstein y El retrato de Dorian Gray. Yo es que soy muy victoriana y muy gótica. Mi favorito es Dorian Gray, por su decadentismo y esteticismo y por los aforismos de Oscar Wilde.



¿Qué te parecen estos (si los has leído)?:
- La peste escarlata
- La isla del doctor Moreau


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (13 Sep 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> ÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑI



Soy el autoproclamado experto en cine del foro pero luego no me gusta Kubrick, no había visto Barry Lyndon o El gatopardo pero sé mucho de cine porque he visto decenas de pelis de serie B.

Esto es así te pongas como te pongas. Ríndase a la evidencia.

Aún así me caes bien. Buen forero, mejor persona, poca idea de cine.


----------



## Pajarotto (13 Sep 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Soy el autoproclamado experto en cine del foro pero luego no me gusta Kubrick, no había visto Barry Lyndon o El gatopardo pero sé mucho de cine porque he visto decenas de pelis de serie B.
> 
> Esto es así te pongas como te pongas. Ríndase a la evidencia.
> 
> Aún así me caes bien. Buen forero, mejor persona, poca idea de cine.



Pero sí que he visto Barry Lyndon (no me gustó).

Vaya argumentos de mierda.

Olvídame plox.

Has hecho un enemigo muy poderoso.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (13 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> - La peste escarlata



No lo he leído pero tiene buena pinta. De London me leí de niña Colmillo blanco y La llamada de lo salvaje y ambos me gustaron mucho pero no los he releído de adulta.



Cazarr dijo:


> - La isla del doctor Moreau



Lo tengo en inglés en casa. Lo empecé y lo he dejado; tarda un poco en entrar en harina pero le daré otra oportunidad. De H.G Wells me gustó mucho La máquina del tiempo.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (13 Sep 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> No lo he leído pero tiene buena pinta. De London me leí de niña Colmillo blanco y La llamada de lo salvaje y ambos me gustaron mucho pero no los he releído de adulta.
> 
> 
> 
> Lo tengo en inglés en casa. Lo empecé y lo he dejado; tarda un poco en entrar en harina pero le daré otra oportunidad. De H.G Wells me gustó mucho La máquina del tiempo.



Si te gusta lo gótico Lemmy , te recomiendo para leer *Carmilla por Sheridan Le Fanu* de 1872 , que es anterior a Drácula de Stocker y además con un vampiro femenino. La leí hace unos meses y me gustó, se me hizo corta, y tiene una atmósfera meláncolica y triste y sorprendente a veces


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (13 Sep 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Si te gusta lo gótico Lemmy , te recomiendo para leer *Carmilla por Sheridan Le Fanu* de 1872 , que es anterior a Drácula de Stocker y además con un vampiro femenino. La leí hace unos meses y me gustó, se me hizo corta, y tiene una atmósfera meláncolica y triste y sorprendente a veces



Lo tengo en pendientes. Gracias por la recomendación; ahora me animo más a ponerme a ello.


----------



## Pajarotto (13 Sep 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Lo tengo en pendientes. Gracias por la recomendación; ahora me animo más a ponerme a ello.



UUUUH no te has leído Carmilla y vas de experta de novela gótica

uuuh uuuuuuuuuhhhh


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (13 Sep 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Lo tengo en pendientes. Gracias por la recomendación; ahora me animo más a ponerme a ello.



Cuando la leas ya me das tu impresión, en algunos capítulos me quedaba pensando en ciertos sentimientos que estaba viviendo la protagonista , en internet hay imágenes interesantes de la historia


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (13 Sep 2022)

La saga de canción de hielo y fuego del gordo de los cojones, ya sabéis, de donde viene la serie juego de tronos. 4 ó 5 libros no me acuerdo.

Es curioso porque los leí en 2014 y me gustaron, pero con el tiempo reflexionando y macerándolo me di cuenta de que en realidad no me gustaban, que tuve que leer un montón de partes muy aburridas como daeneris dando tumbos por las ciudades orientales esas liberando esclavos que me importan una mierda. Y también tuve que aguantar un montón de personajes que no aportan nada a la trama, que desaperecen tan rápido como aparecen, y te olvidas de los nombres rapidito y sólo es más relleno de mierda inútil pero te lo venden como que eso es bueno, que es un mundo complejo, rico y muy variado por tener 43921784 personajes, MENTIRA.

Nunca los volveré a releer, y si el gordo saca nuevos libros tampoco los leeré, no me importa si los saca o si se muere sin hacer ninguno nuevo.

Y la serie nueva con negros targaryen que la vea spm.

taluec


----------



## Paparajote (13 Sep 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Si te gusta lo gótico Lemmy , te recomiendo para leer *Carmilla por Sheridan Le Fanu* de 1872 , que es anterior a Drácula de Stocker y además con un vampiro femenino. La leí hace unos meses y me gustó, se me hizo corta, y tiene una atmósfera meláncolica y triste y sorprendente a veces



Excelente libro, una atmósfera deliciosamente oscura.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (13 Sep 2022)

Paparajote dijo:


> Excelente libro, una atmósfera deliciosamente oscura.



Así es, disfruté mucho leyéndola, te absorbe mucho


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (13 Sep 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> UUUUH no te has leído Carmilla y vas de experta de novela gótica
> 
> uuuh uuuuuuuuuhhhh



No he dicho en ningún momento que sea experta en novela gótica sino que me gustan lo gótico y lo victoriano. Hay una diferencia entre ser seguidor y ser un (autoproclamado) experto como otros.

Caballero, NO INVENTE.


----------



## Pajarotto (13 Sep 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> No he dicho en ningún momento que sea experta en novela gótica sino que me gustan lo gótico y lo victoriano. Hay una diferencia entre ser seguidor y ser un (autoproclamado) experto como otros.
> 
> Caballero, NO INVENTE.



Yo nunca he dicho que fuera un experto en cine. Sólo he dicho que el cine murió en 1989, cosa que es obvia para quien tenga ojos.


----------



## mataresfacil (13 Sep 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> No lo he leído pero tiene buena pinta. De London me leí de niña Colmillo blanco y La llamada de lo salvaje y ambos me gustaron mucho pero no los he releído de adulta.
> 
> 
> 
> Lo tengo en inglés en casa. Lo empecé y lo he dejado; tarda un poco en entrar en harina pero le daré otra oportunidad. De H.G Wells me gustó mucho La máquina del tiempo.



De London aconsejo "El vagabundo de las estrellas" y su novela no terminada "Asesinos SA".

Los lei de adolescente y tengo buen recuerdo de ellos, sobre todo la tematica del vagabundo me parece muy original para la epoca.


----------



## FROM HELL (13 Sep 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Pero sí que he visto Barry Lyndon (no me gustó).
> 
> Vaya argumentos de mierda.
> 
> ...



Jeitear a Kubrick es vergonzoso, eh. El cine de kubrick es ARTE. Y hay que deleitarse con cada plano mas alla de que no te mole tanto el conjunto, la historia o las interpretaciones. ARTE. 

Rajar de una peli de Kubrick esta al nivel de verse Resacon en las Vegas en vez de una comedia de Wilder.


----------



## Pajarotto (13 Sep 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Jeitear a Kubrick es vergonzoso, eh. El cine de kubrick es ARTE. Y hay que deleitarse con cada plano mas alla de que no te mole tanto el conjunto, la historia o las interpretaciones. ARTE.
> 
> Rajar de una peli de Kubrick esta al nivel de verse Resacon en las Vegas en vez de una comedia de Wilder.



A mi Kubric me gustan algunas películas.

Me gustan todas? NO.

Uy que crimen, tener criterio por favor.


----------



## FROM HELL (13 Sep 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Yo nunca he dicho que fuera un experto en cine. Sólo he dicho que el cine murió en 1989, cosa que es obvia para quien tenga ojos.









En cine familiar, accion y erotic thrillers los 90s son la epoca dorada.

Decir que el cine murio en 1989 no tiene ningun sentido.


----------



## Pajarotto (13 Sep 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> En cine familiar, accion y erotic thrillers los 90s son la epoca dorada.
> 
> Decir que el cine murio en 1989 no tiene ningun sentido.



Me voy a hacer poderosas gestiones. No tengo tiempo para discutir.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (14 Sep 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Me voy a hacer poderosas gestiones. No tengo tiempo para discutir.



Pajarotto huyendo a refugiarse en su nido ante tremenda golpisa.


----------



## Pajarotto (14 Sep 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Pajarotto huyendo a refugiarse en su nido ante tremenda golpisa.



Olvidame plox.


----------



## Fausto1880 (14 Sep 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> A mi me gustó muchisimo más frankenstein por si tienes que leer algo victoriano.
> 
> Aún no me creo que lo haya escrito una mujer. Literalmente tiene cero bullshit. Encima rápido de leer y con buen ritmo, y entrando en las incorporaciones rugiendo.
> 
> ...



Fue un trabajo a tres cabezas. Dos hombres geniales y una mujer. Un trabajo durante una noche y un sueño.
Un caso claro de telepatía. Mary Shelley escribió en palabras las ocurrencias de sus compañeros.
Normalmente es al revés, son hombres los que expresan los miedos y anhelos de sus compañeras.


----------



## I. de A. (14 Sep 2022)

"No hay libro tan malo que no tenga algo bueno", se dice dos veces en la Segunda Parte de _El Quijote_ (La edición del Instituto Cervantes, dirigida por Francisco Rico, incorpora una nota a pie de página en la que se indica que la frase es máxima que Plinio el Joven atribuye a su tío Plinio el Viejo. En efecto, en la _Epístola a Baebio Macro_, refiriéndose a su tío, Plinio el Joven escribe: _dicere etiam solebat nullum esse librum tam malum ut non aliqua parte prodesset_ –"incluso solía decir que no hay ningún libro tan malo que no tenga alguna parte de la que sacar provecho"–. La citada nota añade que la frase llegó a ser un lugar común en el Renacimiento.)

Para encontrar algo bueno en_ La feria de los discretos_ (1903), de Pío Baroja, hay que esperar a los últimos párrafos de la novela:

Quintín montó a caballo y estuvo contemplando durante largo tiempo la fachada del cortijo, bañada por la luz de la luna.

"¡Ah, pobre Quintín! —murmuró—. Aquí no te han valido tus argucias y tus tretas. ¿No eres bueno? No puedes entrar en el paraíso. Aquí no tienes que luchar con bolsistas, ni con políticos, ni con gente de mala fe. Es una chiquilla que no sabe del mundo más que lo que le dice su corazón, la que te ha vencido, Quintín. ¿No eres bueno, pobre hombre? No puedes entrar en el paraíso."

El caballo echó a andar lentamente; Quintín miró hacia atrás. Un nubarrón se interpuso delante de la luna; todo el campo quedó en las tinieblas. Quintín sintió el corazón oprimido y suspiró fuertemente. Luego quedó extrañado. Estaba llorando.

Y siguió adelante.

Y los ruiseñores siguieron cantando en la oscuridad, mientras la luna, muy alta, bañaba el campo con su luz de plata.


----------

